# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Das  Leben , in der Pampas von rampo .

## rampo

Gestern  in der Frueh  bei  Rindviecher  fuetter , fehlte  Bom  eine Tragende Kuh .

Ihre Zeit waehre aber erst in 5 Tagen,  eine von 2 Kuehen die  TAJIMA zur Befruchtung  bekommen haben .

Also schaun wo , war aber schon fast alles erlaedigt .

----------


## rampo

Mutter und Sohn wohl auf .








Die Milchbar ist auch voll.


Fg.

Ps . Gruesse ins Forum .

----------


## wein4tler

Servus Rampo! Da brauchtest Du nicht Geburtshelfer spielen. Gratulier zum Nachwuchs. Wirst Du das Stierkalb behalten?
Du hast anscheinend auch eine Wiedergeburt mit Lederhose gehabt. In den Hut musst Du noch hineinwachsen.
Herzlichen Gruß aus dem Weinviertel.

----------


## rampo

Ja das Stierkalb  wird sicher Alt bei uns .

Hat ja ein wenig  Japan  Blut , in sich .

Das wird schon mit dem Hut ,  ander leben auf grossen Fuss .

Gruesse  aus der  Pampas .

----------


## Mr Mo

@rampo
Schön das du wieder mal reinschaust!
Erstaunlich das da alles auf natürliche Weise geklappt hat. Hab mich letztens mit nem Bauern bei uns unterhalten, der sagte das das bei den hiesigen Kühen eher die Ausnahme ist.
Wo dran liegt denn das? Überzüchtung?

Gruß in die Pampa

----------


## rampo

Überzüchtung?

Glaube ich eher nicht , gibt  sehr selten verunstalltete Kaelber bei uns .

Das Problem ist , das Kalb solte mit den Vorderfuessen ,und dan gleich der Kopf  rauskommen .

Wen nich braucht mann den Tierarzt , oder wie unser Milchbauer die greifen rein und drehen das Kalb .

Hab so was aber noch nie bei Rinder gemacht , bei Schweinen schon .

Was auch ein Problem  ist , das Kalb ist zu Gross fuer die Kuh .

Da ist immer Seifenlauge wichtig , um das was rauschaut immer geschmeidig zu machen und rein und wieder raus schiebt .

Bin aber mehr fuer gekaufte Kaelber , aber es muessen Mix sein Fleischkuehe vorallem Charolle .

Und nur  Jungbullen .

So um die 10 Tage kaufen wir sie , mit Milchpulver  wird dan gefuettert .

Ich mag das , weil sie sehr zutraulich ,auch  spaeter  im  Alter sind .

Gibt keine Schnurr ,  durch  die Nase kein  anbinden .

Unser letzter Kauf  , Mix Charolle mit  Holstein , gehoert dem  Sohn .

Hat in auch bezahlt .  2 Stk  hat er schon .  

Bin sehr froh ,das er da mitmacht .  1 Jahr hat er noch bis zum Uni  Abschluss .







Anhaenglich wie ein Hund , da  wir keine Stallhaltung   haben , nur am Abend gehts in die Unterkunft  .

Sonst immer  auf der  Weide .  

Hab aber nicht so viele  um die 20 Stk , das  genuegt  fuer mich volllkommen , der Sohn  Hilft  wen ich ihn brauche .

Hab ein Beschaeftigung , mit einen Zubrot und der  Sohn Taschengeld .

Fg.

----------


## Mr Mo

@rampo
Mit Überzüchtung meinte ich die Kühe hier in Europa, der Bauer meinte, das seine nur auf Milchproduktion getrimmt sind und dabei manch anderes eben auf der Strecke bleibt.
Deine Rinder haben ein traumhaftes Leben, da können die hiesigen nur von träumen. Freigang kennen die gar nicht. Traurig aber wahr.

----------


## rampo

Ist bei unseren Milchbauern das gleiche ,immer mehr  Milchleistungskuehe .

Der Kg  Preis ist noch halbwegs  Ok  , 19-21 Baht fuers  Kg .

Vorallem , es sind Grossteils  Familien  Farmen , 2-3 Genarationen  Helfen da schon mit .

Wie bei uns vor 50 Jahren .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Was mir sehr gefaellt , die Militaerschule  bei uns .

Gibt 5  der  Ausscheidenten  Kindern , der 12 Klasse , die Moegichkeit  in Japan zu arbeiten .

Bedingung , 3 Jahre  ohne  Heimaturlaub , 2 Monat einwenig  Japanisch lernen in Udon-Thani .

Dem Sohn seine 3 Besten  Freund , nahmen das  Angebot  an . War vor 2 Jahren .




Als Abschiedsgeschaenk  ,zahlte ich ihnen .
Das Essen .

----------


## rampo

Sie wurden von der Schule  , am Flughafen   verabschiedet .



Da ich die Jungs und auch ihre  Eltern persoenlich kenne , bin ich da immer auf den laufenden .

Sie sind auch ,bei mir auf FB .

UND SO BEKOMME ICH AUCH EINIGE BILDER VON IHNEN .













Der Ausplick von  ihrer Unterkunft , sie Leben  alle 3 in einen Raum  30 M2 .


Zu Bezahlen ist nur Strom und Wasser .

Essen in der Werkkantine ,  da sie sich  fuer  eine  Fischfabrik zu arbeiten  entschlossen .

Bezahlung  120 000 Yen im Monat ,steigt  aber alle Jahre . Nach Ausagen der  Eltern , kommt der Grossteilt  vom verdienst auf ihr  Konto in Thailand .

1 Jahr haben sie noch , koennten auch noch verlaenger . Wieder 3 Jahre .

Nur das wollen sie nicht .  Haben dan ein halbwegs gutes  STARTKAPITAL  die Jungs .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Was ich immer befuerchtet habe ,  ist an mein Geburtag   25  Jaenner  eingetreten .

Ein LKW fuhr  ohne  einen Blick  , aus der  Tankstelle .

Der Sohn machte eine voll  Bremsung , mit dem Motorrad.

Er  war auf den weg zur Uni .











Ab gings in Bangkok  KH  , in Khon-Kaen .





Op , an 3 Zaehen .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

6 Tage im Bangkok  Krankenhaus , 3  Zehen  genagelt .









Dan gings  Nachhause .

----------


## rampo

Die Polizei  Station die nur 100 m vom Unfall Ort  ist , wo auch das Moppet steht  bis alles geklaert ist .

Hier wird auch alles geklaert ,  vom Unfall und Versicherung .


Das Motorad vom Sohn .






Hier stehen die Moppet  und Motorraeder  , die  auf den Abschnitt  der  Polizeistation  einen Unfall hatten . N2 .

Aber ja er hatte sehr viel Glueck , bei 80 Km .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Hoffentlich ist der LKW-Fahrer entsprechend versichert. Das ist ja nicht immer der Fall. Bei 80 Km/h hat Dein Sohn wirklich großes Glück gehabt.
Wie geht es ihm jetzt? Alles wieder soweit in Ordnung? Wir wünschen ihm alles Gute.

----------


## rampo

> Hoffentlich ist der LKW-Fahrer entsprechend versichert. Das ist ja nicht immer der Fall. Bei 80 Km/h hat Dein Sohn wirklich großes Glück gehabt.
> Wie geht es ihm jetzt? Alles wieder soweit in Ordnung? Wir wünschen ihm alles Gute.


War sehr ueberrascht , ja der LKW mit  Anhaeger war gut Versichert .

Inerhalb  25 Tagen war alles geklaert ,  punkto  Schmerzensgeld , Schaden am Motorad .

Ja er faehrt schon wieder , zur Uni .

Danke fuer die Wuensche .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Was mir sehr gut gefaellt , bei uns in der Pampas .

Jedes Groessere Dorf hat  , eine kleine Klinik  1 Doktor  und 1-2 Krankenschwester .

Fuer die Erstversorgung  und zur Nachbehandlung  Optimal , man braucht nicht immer in die Stadt .

Man wird auch von der Klink , wen notwendig in Krankenhaus gebracht  es gibt bei uns 2 Krankentransporter .

Auch kann man sich hier , die zugeteiten Pulverl und Spritzen ( Zuckerkranke ) hollen .

Man holt sich seine Akte , geht dan Blutruck messen  ( 120 wars bei mir ) und dan gehts los .  Wen keiner vor ihm ist .

Auch die ganzen Impfungen , werden hier erledigt .















Rauchen muss man halt  ,auserhalb  na die 10 m  schaffe ich auch noch .

Fg.

----------


## Enrico

Mit haben diese kleinen Kliniken auch immer gefallen, ähnliches kannte man ja auch in der DDR. Leider hat es sich damals bei meinem Schwiegervater nicht zum positiven entwickelt, da sie ihn zu lange versuchten wieder auf die Beine zu bekommen. In der Stadt hätten sie ihm besser helfen können und es hätte vielleicht anders ausgehen können. Aber das ist halt das hätte vielleicht oder vielleicht auch nicht. Ansonsten war ich immer sehr zufrieden, wenn ich mit verunfallten Kindern dort war, kranken alten Leuten oder gar wenn es mir selber mal nicht gut ging.

----------


## wein4tler

So eine Klinik haben wir in unserem Dorf nicht. Aber das nächste Krankenhaus in der Provinzhauptstadt Khon Kaen ist nur 10 Minuten von hier entfernt. Bei Notfällen ist das Rettungsauto (und wenn es brennt, auch die Feuerwehr) schnell hier.

----------


## rampo

Schwiegervater , ist verstorben .

Muss sagen  ,es war schon eine Erloessung  , fuer den Schwiegervater .

Fast 3 Jahre  ans Bett   gefesselt .

Wuensche  mir ,  das es bei mir schnell geht .













Hab eigentlich  erwartet , das man auch mich  anspricht  .

Den  Teil   zum Begraebniss , bei zu tragen , wehre auch bereit gewessen .

1 Stier und 1 Schwein zu Opfern ,  nur derSchwiegervater hatte  2 Versicherungen  mit denen alles abgedeckt  war .

Man wartete  jetzt auf die 4  Tochter , die in England lebt .

Bei uns gibts 2 Falangs , in der Thai  Verwantschaft .

Fg.

Fortzetzung  folgt .

----------


## rampo

Wie es sich fuer ein Enkelkind  ,gehoert  auch der Sohn hat seine Haarpracht  geopfert .

Ich durfte  , die Glaze machen .

----------


## rampo

Ab gings zum  Ofen .




Eine Blick ob ich eh ,keine der  Prinzessinnen ,verloren habe .

----------


## rampo

Es ging dan 3 mal um den Hochofen .





Diesen  Totenkuehlschrank  , hat der Schwiegervater vor  10 Jahren dem Dorf gespendet .


Fg. Fortsetzung folgt .

----------


## wein4tler

Ein schöner Bericht aus dem familiären Leben. Genauso kenne ich es auch von Begräbnissen in der Verwandtschaft (Schwiegervater, Tanten).
Sie alle hatten ein hohes Alter erreicht.

----------


## rampo

Mein Sitzplatz , im Schatten untern Baum , hinter der Berrisselung .
Mann soll sich immer zurueck  halten ,von was man keine Ahnug hat .
1 Falang  an der Front ,ist genug .








Dan die Verabschiedung .
Man legt des  Abschiedsgeschenk , Papier Blumen in den Offenen Sarg .

Beim Abgang gibts noch kleine Geschenke .

----------


## rampo

Zum Schluss , noch das Schmeissen von  Geschenken in die Menge .



Suessikeiten und Bahtmuenzen .

Dan wird der Sarg , noch mit  Diesel  , beschuettet .

Und ab gehts  , ins  innere .

----------


## rampo

Am Naechsten Tag werden die  Ueberresste Gebeine ,  Kleingemacht und Gesiebt .

Da der Schwiegervater , Neue Hueftgelenke  aus Spezial Eisen hatte .

Holten sich 2 Mongs die Eisen , und lassen sich daraus  ein Messer machen .

Sagte die Biene .


Und von den Moenchen , noch gesegnet  oder so .




Da der Schwiegervater in  Ubon-Ratana-Staudamm , seinen Stambaum hatte , ging es mit den Gebeinen zum Stausee.

Fg. Fortsetzung  folgt .

----------


## frank_rt

*
Schöner und guter Bericht. Jetzt wissen die neu Farangs in TH wie so eine Thai Beerdigung abläuft.
Krasses gegenbild zu De.
*

----------


## rampo

Jetzt waren die Kinder  , vom Schwiegervater  Komplet  .

Da der Schwiegervater in  Ubon-Ratana-Staudamm , seinen Stambaum hatte , ging es mit den Gebeinen zum Stausee.

Aber zu erst mal die Beine von den Mongs holen , die sache soll ja auch was kosten .

Ich als Unglaeubiger , war nicht dabei , dafuer  der 2 Falang in der Familie .




Natuerlich muss man sich staerken , fuer die 30km  Reise zum Staudamm.
Ja auch die Namotasa  Truppe  , ging mit .

Auch noch kleine Geschaenke ,gabs .








Das Leben als Mongs ist nicht so leicht und locker , wie man glaubt .

----------


## rampo

Dan am Stausee , Partyboot  gemittet .

Und ab ging  auf den See , zur von den Mongs ausgesuchten stelle fuer die Asche  und Beine .










Die Asche .







Dan gaben die Kinder die Asche  vorsichtig in den See .


Das wars .

Fg.

----------


## Enrico

Vielen Dank für diesen Einblick

----------


## wein4tler

Wurde das Hausboot in Bang Saen 2 gemietet? Vom See hat man dann auch einen Blick auf das Wat Phra Bat Kham und den großen weißen Buddha am Berg. Interessant, dass man die Asche zu einem Gewässer seines Geburtsorts verbrachte. Bei meinem Schwiegervater wurde die Asche dem Muun-Fluss übergeben, da er in unserem Haus in Sisaket gestorben war. Seine Wurzeln waren aber in den Phu Phan Bergen der Provinz Sakon Nakhon, einem waldreichen Gebiet. Er wurde dann von seiner Tante aus Ban Tha Bo im Bezirk Nam Pong, adoptiert. Dort half er in der Landwirtschaft mit, unter anderem weil die Tante Pa ihm immer Hoffnungen auf ein Erbe machte. Letztendlich aber fiel er durch den Rost, weil noch leibliche Kinder da waren.

----------


## rampo

> Wurde das Hausboot in Bang Saen 2 gemietet? Vom See hat man dann auch einen Blick auf das Wat Phra Bat Kham und den großen weißen Buddha am Berg. Interessant, dass man die Asche zu einem Gewässer seines Geburtsorts verbrachte. Bei meinem Schwiegervater wurde die Asche dem Muun-Fluss übergeben, da er in unserem Haus in Sisaket gestorben war. Seine Wurzeln waren aber in den Phu Phan Bergen der Provinz Sakon Nakhon, einem waldreichen Gebiet. Er wurde dann von seiner Tante aus Ban Tha Bo im Bezirk Nam Pong, adoptiert. Dort half er in der Landwirtschaft mit, unter anderem weil die Tante Pa ihm immer Hoffnungen auf ein Erbe machte. Letztendlich aber fiel er durch den Rost, weil noch leibliche Kinder da waren.



Da ich nicht dabei war , kann ich  nichts  sagen wo das Hausboot  gemietet  wurde .

Bei einige  Onkeln und Tanten , von der Frau .Wurde  die  Asche im Mekong  gestraeut . 

Den Weissen Buddha , kenne ich .

Da ich sicher schon 20 mal Ubon-Ratana  war , Ich  Fischen die  Frau Familienbesuch .










999  Stufen , hab sie aber noch nie kontroliert .
Der Sohn schon ein paar mal .


Immer mit dem Auto rauf .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Wir waren auch schon öfters dort. Jetzt ist das Wat schön renoviert. Zu Fuß brauchten wir 30 Minuten wegen der Hitze. Ein jüngerer Mann kam im Eilschritt auf 15 Minuten. Irgendwie tragen sie das Kloster vor einem her. Man glaubt, bald habe man es geschafft, dann sind es nochmals soviele Stufen. Wenn es regnet, könnte man die Stiegen mit einem Surfbrett runter surfen. 
Die anderen Male sind wir dann mit dem Auto bis zum oberen Parkplatz gefahren. Dort findet man auch die Toiletten vor.

----------


## rampo

Hatte schon Angst , ich bekomme Besuch .

Falang Arbeitsueberwachung der Immi . :: 









Die 6 Monats  Kontrolle von der  Stromleitung , ob  kein Baum zu Hoch  in die Leitungen ragt .

Dan kommt das Bodenpersonal  .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Donnerstag, 27 Juni 2562.   Zur Erinnerung an die you phu, den Dichter der Welt, und zusammen gegen die Drogen Kampagne.

Mal wieder Party  in der Militaerschule .

























Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Monatlich  Sitzung , in  der  Muellverbrenungsanlage .

Beschlossen wurde das Dorf , braucht keine Muellabfall Gebueren mehr  zu bezahlen .

Ist ja schon ein  kleines Vermoegen  im Monat  , 20 Baht  fuer einen Haushalt . 40 Baht  fuer Farmer und Kleingeschaefte .







Fg.

----------


## rampo

Keine  Maeuse , na dan muss einen Schlange zum  spielen herhalten .

Den Sohn  seine Katze ,  zulauf  nix gscheits  laeuft bei uns zu .

Nur Hund und Katz .
















Der Nachmittags   Kaffee.


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Das Kätzchen hatte Glück, dass es keine Kobra war.

----------


## rampo

> Das Kätzchen hatte Glück, dass es keine Kobra war.


Die Tiere  haben das sehr schnell  ueberzogen , was gefaehlich  ist und was nicht .

Da halten sie sich sehr im abstand , bei einer Kobra bei der Speikobra  ist es meistens zu Spaet .

Hatte mal 2  Hunde die da  keine ruecksicht nahmen , bei Kobras  bis sie den kuerzeren zogen  war dan Toetlich .

Die 3  Hunde zur zeit , Bellen  und melden eine Kobra . 

Dan komm ich halt , und klaerr  die sache .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mal wieder der Jahres  Putz  , und  Fluessigkeit  auffuelung von der Klima .















1 mal im Jahr , 600 Baht .

Fg.

----------


## pit

> Mal wieder der Jahres  Putz  , und  Fluessigkeit  auffuelung von der Klima .
> 1 mal im Jahr , 600 Baht .


In Bangkok sind wir da mittlerweile bei 7 - 800 Baht. Bei 2 Aircons gibt's dann wieder Rabatt.

----------


## Enrico

Wenn ihr das jedes Jahr macht, würde ich schon lange einen Nachlass vereinbaren ::

----------


## rampo

> Wenn ihr das jedes Jahr macht, würde ich schon lange einen Nachlass vereinbaren



Wir haben nur eine Air , und der Preis  fuer die eine  zu reinigen ist in Ordnung .

Im Betrieb ist sie nur von 17  -23 Uhr , man hat ja arbeit auserhalb  :: 

Beim Nachbar  , in seinen  Wohnanlage gibts  20  Air zu reinigen und fuellen .

Der hat natuerlich einen anderen Preis ,  400  Baht .    Faellt ja auch der Anfahrtweg  weg .

Fg.

----------


## Enrico

War ja nur nen Scherz, zum Vergleich was die Wartung in Deutschland jedes Mal kostet.

----------


## rampo

> War ja nur nen Scherz, zum Vergleich was die Wartung in Deutschland jedes Mal kostet.


Habs schon so verstanden ,  bei Euch gibts ja nur FACHARBEITER  das kostet  :: 

Bei uns  nur Hobby  , ARBEITER . :: 

Zur  Zeit sehr  Warm , immer so um die  38-40 Grad untern Baum .

Da schmeckt die Jause am  Abend , nix Warmes .

Saure  Wurst , fertig .








Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Sieht sehr appetitlich aus. Wünsche gute Mahlzeit!

----------


## rampo

> Sieht sehr appetitlich aus. Wünsche gute Mahlzeit!



Ja hat wie immer geschmeckt , dem Sohn und Mir .

Ist aber nix  ,fuer die Frau .

Beim Butter muss man , bei 36 Grad schnell sein .

Sonst ist er ueberall ,nur nicht auf dem Brot .

Die Geschaefte  laufen auch halbwegs ,  beim Stierkauf  kommt halt immer die ganze Verwantschaft mit .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hatte Heute in der Frueh , mal wieder Glueck sau massn . Der Kerl haette mir ein paar Schlaflose Naechte besorgt , haette er mich gekuesst . Buddha sei danke ,ich kontroliere meine Schappfen immer.

Hundertfüssler (Skolopender?)












Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gestern war das Kerzenfest , bei uns .
























Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Ist das bei Euch im großen Wat?

----------


## rampo

> Ist das bei Euch im großen Wat?


War in der  Schule .

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
Hast du es den Mädels eh verklickert, daß die Kerzen nehmen sollen, welche nicht abfärben!?

----------


## rampo

> .
> Hast du es den Mädels eh verklickert, daß die Kerzen nehmen sollen, welche nicht abfärben!?



Das hab ich ihnen nicht gesagt , aber sie  sollen die Flamme  vorher ausblassen .

Hab ich ihnen gesagt .




Serwas .

----------


## rampo

So alle  3 Monate kommt der ,  Waffenschmied .

Was halt fuer einen Bauern , sehr wichtig ist und den Geist aufgeben hat .

Wird dan  gekauft .






Das war mein Einkauf .


Fg.

----------


## Mr Mo

Was hat denn der Spaß gekostet?

----------


## rampo

> Was hat denn der Spaß gekostet?


850 Baht , das Teuerste war die na sagen  wir Hacke .  300 Baht .

Der Sohn wolte sie , um seine Unnoetige  Kraft  abzubauen .

Nur  Buecken wolte er sich beim Hacken , halt nicht . :: 








Ich machs immer mit Ihr .


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Das Fichtenmoped macht Sinn und schont die Arbeitskraft.

----------


## rampo

Da Sau 78 Jahre , kenne ihn  schon das 18 Jahr  

Immer auf Thur ,  im Sommer  Eiskaffee  und im Winter Kaffee .

So 1 mal die Woche  kommt er auch  bei uns vorbei .









Er hat  nicht das gleich Gebiss im  Mund wie ich , aber vom gleichen Zahnklemptner . :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mal  wieder auf einer Totenfeier , aber nur zum essen .























Ich mag  alles was auf den Tisch kommt , und manchmal  auch auf den Fussboden .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Geburtstags  Feier , in der  Militaerschule . 

Fuer den KOENIG .



















Es wurde ein Baeumchen , gepflanzt  fuer im .



Fg.

----------


## rampo

So alle 2-3 Jahren  Familien Besuch , Brueder und Schwester  mit  Gatte und Gattin und auch mit Nichten .

Skywalk,  war auf dem Program .

Leider war das Wetter nich so besonders , ja alles kann man nicht haben .

Da die Familie meisten so 8 Personen sind , haben wir einen Kleinbus gemittet .

Der Tag kostet  1900 Baht , Plus  Tankfuellung .

----------


## rampo

So sollte die Ausicht auf den Mekong , bei schoenen Wetter sein .


Es ging dan weiter nach Nong  Khai,  China Markt  den wolten sie  sehen .

Bilder folgen .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Dan ging es zum Indochina Markt .








Der Blick auf Laos , war schon einige male in Laos .
Gefaellt mir  am besten , von Asien .







Meine  Frau und ich tranken Kaffee , die  Familie  war am  Markt  1 Stunde unterwegs .


Hier soll angeblich , auch der  Koenig mal gessesen  sein .

----------


## rampo

Es ging dan Nachhause , essen in  der Frau in ihren lieblings  Gasthaus in Khon-Kaen .






Was man nich alles aus Oeltanks machen kann.



Die Gung  kann man sich selbst  , ausuchen  welche am Teller sein sollen .













Es gab sogar Musik ,  das Lokal  hat   Air  und   sogar Raucherzimmer .


Bei Besuch gehts meistens in  Steak Haus  ,oder hier her .

----------


## rampo

Bei Kurtzausfluege  , waren mir meisten so unterwegs .



Die Juengern bestanden  , darauf . 

Ja die  Raucher .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gester war Muttertag .

Da gings in Rindviecher   Haus ,  zum  Speisen .

----------


## rampo

Auch in der Schule wurde der  Muttertag  gefeiert .

Jede Mutter von einen Schulkind wurde gewuerdigt .

Und ein  Umschlag , mit einen Geschaenk ueberreicht .



















Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Wo findet man das Lieblings-Gasthaus Deiner Frau in der Stadt Khon Kaen? Da würden wir auch gerne einmal hingehen, wenn wir wieder in der Stadt sind. Das T-Bone Steak-House kennen wir schon.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Gester war Muttertag .
> 
> Da gings in Rindviecher   Haus ,  zum  Speisen .


Gut, daß du hier "zum  Speisen" dazu geschrieben hast!   :: 

...LG TW

----------


## rampo

> Wo findet man das Lieblings-Gasthaus Deiner Frau in der Stadt Khon Kaen? Da würden wir auch gerne einmal hingehen, wenn wir wieder in der Stadt sind. Das T-Bone Steak-House kennen wir schon.


Ist von Euch aus ganz einfach zu erreichen .

Du nimmst die Umfahrung  Richtung  Udon -Thani ,  wen du zur Unterfuehrung BRUECKE  von der N2 kommst .

Nicht die Ausfahrt  Khon-Kaen  und  Udon Thani naehmen , auf der Umfahrung  bleiben .

Nach ca  500 m  kommt  UT  ist der erste  , wieder  Richtung  Udon  , da  gleich die  Ausfahrt  Udon naehmen .

Direckt in der Ausfahrt  so 100m  , Links liegt das  Lokal du siehst es schon in der Ausfahrt .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

> Gut, daß du hier "zum  Speisen" dazu geschrieben hast!  
> 
> ...LG TW


Speisen ,  da ist Gabel Messer und Loeffel im Spiel .

Beim Isaan essen genuegt  , die Recht oder Linke  Hand .

Serwas Juengling , midn Oldn Gsicht .

----------


## wein4tler

Danke für den Hinweis, Rampo. Ab November sind wir wieder im Lande.

----------


## rampo

Seit 3 Monaten  gibts unser Ungeziefer , auch im CENTRAL PLAZA   in Khon -Gaen .

In G  , die  Organig  Abteilung .



















Lauter  G,sunde  sochn ,  Organig  ist halt noch sehr  einfach  ,gegen  ueber  BIO .

Keine  Staendigen  Kontrollen ,  an  Bio Auszeichnung  zu kommen das hat schon seinen Preis  BAHTS .

Ist fuern kleinen Farmer fast nicht moeglich ,  fuer die richtig grossen JA .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Es gibt mal wieder , Foerderbahts fuer die Kleinbauern .

Na dan mal die ganzen Zetteln  ,ausfuellen und dan das Warten .

Gibts wos oder do Nix .











Die Biene war dabei .

Muss e schau beim Essn ,  einbusse hin naehmen .


2 Stueck Hendl mit Uhu Reis .

Somtam  mag ich nicht aber  , Dam Deng  den  Ja . 


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Heute war wieder , DER TAG  Aufenthaltgenaemigung  .

Gehe immer  3-4 Wochen vorher  zur Immi .

Da wir erst vor kurzen Besuch hatten , wo man auch fragen konnte was gibts neues bei der Immi Khon-Kaen .

Fuers  die  Heiratsaufenthaltsgenaemigung  gibt was neues  , fuer Khon- Gaen .

Man braucht jetzt  jedes  Jahr einen  Heiratsauszug oder wie sich das nennt .

Die Biene war da schon gestern , wartezeit  4 Stunden .  

Hier muss man auch seine Heirat Scheidung  Kinderanmeldung  und und  beantragen .



Auf die Frage warum , Scheinehen  sagt man .

Da ich immer nach dem Mittagessen  gehe , man muss sich ja dafuer  in die Schoensten Klamoten schmeissen .

Rasieren Kampen  und Schneitzen , waren wir um 13 Uhr vor Ort  30 Minuten dan wieder auf den Heimweg .

Heirats und  Pensions  Aufenthaltsgenaemigung , ist mehr  Papier  hab aber die Geduld .

Wen der Euro  unter  28 Baht ist , muss ich  mein leeres  Bankbuch halt zeigen .

WIE  GESCHRIEBEN  , SO ISTS  IN  KHON-KAEN  bei der Immi .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Muss auch immer bei der Botschaft in Wien, eine Kopie der Heiratsurkunde abgeben, wenn ich das Non-Immi-O-Visum für verheiratet mit Thaifrau beantrage. Auch eine Bestätigung des Pensionseinkommens. Wenn der Euro gegenüber dem Baht weiter so verfällt, komme ich bald an die Grenze des von den Thaibehörden geforderten Betrages. Für die fünf Monate schließe ich immer eine Reisekrankenversicherung ab, aber da wurde noch nie eine Kopie der Polizze verlangt.

----------


## rampo

> Muss auch immer bei der Botschaft in Wien, eine Kopie der Heiratsurkunde abgeben,


Bis jetzt hat auch unsere 16 Jahre  Alte Heiratregistrierung  , in Khon -Kaen GENUEGT .

Jetzt braucht man  bei jeder Jahresverlaengerung  eine NEUE .

Wen man seine Heirat in Bangkok oder sonst wo in Thailand gemacht hat , muss man sie von dort holen .

Na ja , sie haben halt immer neues im  , aermel . :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mal wieder  Schweres Unwetter  Khon -Gaen .

In der Schule vom Sohn  Uni .









Wir sind mal wieder mit einen Blauen Auge dafon gekommen , nur kleine  Schaeden .

In der Frueh noch Regen , ab Mittag  Sonnenschein 32 Grad , die  Luftfeuchtigkeit schon gewaltig .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Der Sturm wurde von den zuständigen Stellen angekündigt. Muss schon gewaltig gewesen sein, wenn solche Bäume gefällt werden.
Zum Glück wurde der alte hohe Mangobaum im Garten schon gefällt. Sonst hätte es ihn sicher erwischt.
Muss beim Schwager nachfragen wie es bei uns aussieht. Ich hoffe er ist nüchtern, denn beim letzten Mal war er in der Ölung und hatte
"Lalaglossie".

----------


## thedi

Jetzt verstehe ich endlich, wozu die Thai Marine U-Boote braucht:




Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## schorschilia

> Mal wieder  Schweres Unwetter


Einige nehmen es sogar mit Humor....

----------


## rampo

Gestern hatte ich mal wieder Angenaehmen Besuch .

Ja ich weis , der Mann ist fuer einige  ein Rotes Tuch , wie bei den Stierkaempfer .

Komme mit ihm immer prima ueber die Zeit ,  keine Politik und jammer ueber Formen , nur Thailand war das Thema .

Wie immer das Geschenk , nur diesmal  nicht in Flaschen sonder Dosen .

Dosen sind mir eh lieber voralle Alu , da gibts mehr Bahts vom SAMMLER .




Ueberrasch war er  , der Teich hat nur 15 %  Fuellung 


Da auch der Stausee ,Ubolratana Dam, Khon Kaen. nur  24 %  hat .

Pattaya 2 liegt trocken.

Wen da nicht  bald ein Wunder geschied , schaut das fuer naechstes Jahr  schlimm aus .

Fg.

Ps . Nochmals  einen Dank  , MICHAEL  der Schwarze .

----------


## rampo

Der Stausee ,Ubolratana Dam, Khon Kaen,  hat  nur  24 %  

  Die Bilder sind 1 Tag Alt hat mir ein Freund zur verfuegung  gestellt .
























Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gestern Nachmittag  Khon- Gaen  Zentrum .












Bei uns war Sonnenschein .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Wie hoch stand dann das Wasser beim Tunnel in der Mittraphap-Road? War der noch befahrbar oder musste man oben vorbei fahren?

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

น้ำท่วมถนนมิตรภาพในเมืองขอนแก่น hat der TW eingegeben 
...und das kam u. a. 'raus:

https://workpointnews.com/2019/08/31/khonkaen-4/

https://www.thairath.co.th/news/local/northeast/1650335

_Vids:_
https://youtu.be/vHmoO3rGVCA

https://youtu.be/7aPlyERY3Ek

https://youtu.be/JMjAiYpp_uc

LG TW

----------


## rampo

> Wie hoch stand dann das Wasser beim Tunnel in der Mittraphap-Road? War der noch befahrbar oder musste man oben vorbei fahren?


Wie immer bei Starkregen ,  Oben vorbei Fahren angesagt .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Auch bei den Jungs in Japan ,gab in der  Nachbar  Stadt .

Schwere  Unwetter . 





















Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Wir haben gestern mit unserer Nachbarin Grün, im Dorf telefoniert. Das Hochwasser war entlang der Nationalstrasse 2 sehr stark. Stark betroffen sind Ban Pai und Borabü. In unserem Dorf ist es nicht so schlimm.

----------


## rampo

Frueher vor 3-4 Jahren , gingen sie noch mit ihren Rindviecher der Strassenrand  putzen .






Heute kommen sie mit Pik-Up und Motormaeher .






Duerfte doch der Fortschritt , und  Wohlstand eingezogen sein  , bei unseren Bauern .

Fast wie die  Bauern in meiner Alten Heimat .

Die Halbtagsbauern kamen mit den VW Kaefer aufs Feld . ;]

Die Ganzstagsbauern  , Benz  oder  BMW . :]

ES GEHT AUFWERTS  {*

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Fuer unser  Militaer Schule  ,  mal wieder Thailand Sued auf dem Plan .

3 Tage , keine   Extra Kosten fuer die  Eltern .

Dong-Bucht, Marine-Basis , stand auch auf dem Program .

Bin in meiner Schulzeit , aus der Stadt nie rausgekommen .

----------


## wein4tler

Die Autobusse sind mit toller Soundanlage ausgestattet. Da fliegen den Kid´s die Ohren raus. War Dein Sohn auch mit von der Partie?

----------


## rampo

> Die Autobusse sind mit toller Soundanlage ausgestattet. Da fliegen den Kid´s die Ohren raus. War Dein Sohn auch mit von der Partie?


Man wird ja mit Lauter  Musik  , Gross und Alt .  Die Letzte Laute so  4-6 Tage ,  hoert man halt nicht mehr .

Nein der Sohn war nicht dabei , ist  vor 2 Jahren mit Abschluss  verabschiedet  worden .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ein wenig Tiere schauen stand auch auf dem Plan .














Da wurde sich gefragt , wie schmeckt  DIE .

----------


## rampo

Auch zu den Schildkroeten gings , nur die kaennen sie halt nur im Kleinen und in der Suppe .

----------


## wein4tler

Warst Du und Deine Frau als Begleitperson dabei?

----------


## rampo

> Warst Du und Deine Frau als Begleitperson dabei?


Nein weder Frau noch Ich , da wir beiden auch im Schulrat sitzen .

Gibts immer die Aktionen , was ab geht .

Als der Sohn noch in die Schule ging , war ich 1 x im Monat  2 Stunden auch Aktiv  der Sohn als uebersetzer .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Besichtigung vom Kriegsschiff.

----------


## rampo

Essens   Zeit 

Das  Innenleben wehre sehr intressant gewaessen .

Nur ob das Schiff es auch ueberlebt haette .

----------


## wein4tler

Interessant, dass man das Kriegsschiff fotografieren durfte. Normalerweise ist dies verboten.

----------


## rampo

> Interessant, dass man das Kriegsschiff fotografieren durfte. Normalerweise ist dies verboten.


War eine Einladung , und in das wirklich intressante  innere .

durfte man nicht .

Ein paar  schoene  Bilder , von der Umgebung .



















Ab , Nachhause .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

So 2-3 mal im Jahr , kommt der  Herr um seine Rente aufzubessern .

Mal wieder was fuer die Unwelt , getan .

Spermuell , Wiederverwertbares .

Fuers Klima , brauch ich nix tun den noch ist  es in der Familie  PRIMA .







Es gibt sogar einige Bahts ,dafuer .



Wir Sammeln  immer  , was man wiederverwerten kann .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Heute war wieder Grosskampftag .

Dienstag,  Donnerstag und Samstag Ungeziefer  Markt .

25 Kg ,stehen da immer an , von mir im Oelbad  Frittiert  zu werden .

3 Stunden die Stehpartie , in jungen Jahren war eine Stehpartie  mit  aus und ein packen in 5 Minuten erledigt .

Ja man wird Aelter .






Baun fertig .

Das gleiche nochmals mit den Schwarzen .



Verbackt  und Gewogen .




Ab gehts  in den ,  Central  Plaza  Schopping Mall  Khon -Kaen .

Da hat die Biene  , einen Gluecksgriff gemacht , fuer mie  net is schau a Hokn  3 Stund vorm Hassn Oel .

Aber was tut man nicht  alles , vor lauter LIEBE . :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Erst die Letzten Jahre , kommt die Polizei  auch  zur Kontrolle zu uns auf Land .

Frueher sah man sie ,nur bei Veranstaltungen .






  Auch manchmal  Immi Besuch , aber nur Privater  Natur .
Bin ja ein Braver Falang . :: 







Da es Privat ist ,nix mit Anzug .
Der Chef von der Immi Khon -Gaen .

Man hat ja  , das gleiche Hobby  Rindviecher .
Und so ist man , auch einwenig auf den Laufenden .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Hast ihnen Dein frittiertes Ungeziefer mit einem Bier serviert? Oder wollen sie geselchte Würstel?
Wieviele Rindviecher hast Du derzeit?

----------


## rampo

Manchmal haben sie  Zeit,  aber nur fuer einen oder 2 Kaffee.

Zur Zeit gibts nur  10 Stueck ,   dieses und naechstes Monat  kommen einige  Kaelber  dazu .

So um die  10 Stueck ,  da der Sohn sich auch ein  paar halten will .









Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Ich finde es schön, dass Dein Sohn sich auch so für die Landwirtschaft und die Viehhaltung interessiert und mit anpackt. Da muss das Vaterherz doch stolz sein.

----------


## rampo

Ja ich bin sehr Stolz auf ihn , Raucht nicht ,Trinkt ab und zu ein Bier am Abend mit mir  , und macht nicht mit Maedchen rum .

Was will man mehr .  Im  Maerz ist die Uni  zuende , und Arbeit ist auch schon vorhanden .

Seit einigen Monaten ,sind wir auch eine Grossfamilie . 

Werde berichten davon .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Nach der  Einaescherung vom   Schwiegervater  , gab eine grossen Streit in der Familie .

Der Sohn hat alles geerrbt  was vorhanden war 40 Rai   und das Farmhaus  , es ging  aber nicht ums Erben sonder um die  

Schwiegermutter .

Bei meinen seltenen  besuch bei den Schwiegereltern , machte ich den Schwager  immer aufmerksam  ( Sokabock )

Da auch alle  4 Toechter  ihn darauf aufmerksam machten ,  hat er gesagt sie sollen sich selbst um die Mutter koemmern .

Als wurde unter den Toechtern nach einer , nicht endloessung sondern loessung  berraten  natuerlich bei uns .

Sie wurden sich schnell einig ,  und kammen da zu mir  ob ich einverstanden bin .

DIE  SCHWIEGERMUTTER  KOMMT ZU UNS .

Ha da nicht  lange ueberlegt , wie meine Biene mir erklaerte wie das ablaufen soll.

Die Tochter  von der 1 Schwaegerinn,  22 Jahre  hat eh keine arbeit   kuemmert sich um die Oma .

Die 2 Schwaegerrinn  Staatsdinner  in Korat   und die 3  Schwaegerrinn Selbstaendig  in England .

Bezahlen  die Nichte die auf die Oma  aufpaast  , Waschen Wickeln  essengeben  schneitzn Kamppen .

Das Maedchen bekommt im Monat  12 000 Baht ,  ich nix , oh doch eine Badehose  schluss mit Nockat Bodn .

Meine Biene kommt fuer Essen  Windel  Pulverl  Krankenhausbesuche  und und auf .

Sie begannen gleich unser Altes Haus auf vordermann  zubringen .








Da die Schwiegermutter Bettlaegrig ist , sucht die Frau um ein Krankebett an .

Es dauerte nur 1 Woche und wir konnten es holen.

Odertlich reinigen .






Mein Karma ist e Beschi...  , na vieleicht kann ich es ein wenig aufbessern .

Bis jetzt klapps , nur der Sohn   kommt schon das 3 mal zu uns . 

Er will Landverkaufen , nur  der Zugang geht nur uebers Farmhaus .

Und die  Mama ist , da der Gatte verstorben aleinige Besitzer.

Die Kinder sagen nix doda , die 10 Rai vom Farmhaus werden auf die 3 Enkelkinder aufgeteilt  wen die Mutter in den Ofen kommt .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Wie alt ist denn Deine Schwiegermutter? So hat Dein altes Haus auch noch eine gute Bestimmung gefunden. Das mit der Betreuung habt Ihr gut gelöst. Wurde das Bett gekauft oder angemietet? In Österreich kann man so ein Krankenbett anmieten. 
Wie sieht es mit Arztbesuch aus? Oder muss die Oma mit dem Krankentransport ins Krankenhaus zur Untersuchung?
Wenn sie Dich auch einmal (in 30 Jahren) so gut versorgen und eine junge Frau Dich betreut, kannst Du zufrieden sein.

----------


## rampo

83 Jahre soll sie sein , glaub aber mehr .

Geboren in Laos , und sich erst nach 2-3 Jahre  angemaeltet .

Mieten geht nicht fuers Krankenbett , nur Kaufen .  

Alle 3 Monate  Krankenhaus besuch ,  mit der Rettung , sie ist ja durch ihre Tochter Mitversichert  Staatsdiener .

Ich hoffe ich brauch das Bett  nicht , es solte  schnell gehen .

Werde den Rettungfahrer  wens noch moeglich ist , sagen sie sollen bevor ins KH geht .

Einige Runden um das KH , DREHEN .

Fg.

----------


## schorschilia

> Werde den Rettungfahrer  wens noch moeglich ist , sagen sie sollen bevor ins KH geht .
> 
> Einige Runden um das KH , DREHEN.


Bei dem Humor ist es noch zu früh ans Gesegnete zu denken. ::

----------


## wein4tler

Wahrscheinlich gibt es keine Geburtsurkunde von der Schwiegermutter, oder?
Der Vater meiner Frau hatte auch die Geburt seiner Kinder nie beim Bezirksamt gemeldet. Er war der Meinung, dass man es ohnedies sehe, dass die Kinder da seien. Bei der Einschulung brauchte man anscheinend keine Geburtsurkunde vorweisen. Erst als meine Frau einen Reisepass brauchte, musste eine Geburtsurkunde her. Da mussten zwei alte Frauen aus dem Dorf mit ihrer Unterschrift bezeugen, dass meine Frau zum angegebenen Datum geboren worden war. An dem Tag hatte der Vater einen Wasserbüffel gekauft und die Rechnung war noch mit Datum vorhanden. Meine Frau hat diesen Beweis bis heute aufgehoben. Der Wasserbüffel war wichtiger als eine  neugeborene Tochter.

----------


## rampo

Die Jungs in Japan  , haben 1 Woche Betriebsurlaub .

Der Lezte Sturm , hat das Dach von der Arbeishalle geholt .

Muss schon sehr gewaltig ,gewesen sein .

Sie sind aber ohne Schaden , und nur das ist Wichtig .













Fg.

----------


## rampo

Spende war mal wieder angesagt , aber bei einen guten zweck  bin ich dabei .









Die  Dorfschule brauch 2-3 neue  PC , fuer die Schueler .

100 000 Bahts  sind  zusamen gekommen , na da gehen sich 4-5 PC aus .

Da  ,da nichts  in Dunkle  Kanelle  , geht hat meine Frau da auch die Finger im Spiel .

Wie immer wen um Spenden geht .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Sonntag war die  3 Monatskontrolle . Srinagarind Hospital Khon-Kaen . Der Preis war der Gleiche wie vor 3 Monaten .4800 Baht mit den 
Pulverl fuer 3 Monate . Untersuchung vom Arzt dauerte 15 Minuten . Bei meinen 1 Besuch vor 5 Jahren 4500 Baht , die Grosse Blutuntersuchung kostet 1695 Baht , vor 5 Jahren 1420 Baht . Die Blutuntersuchung mach ich nur 1 x im Jahr .Man will ja wissen was los ist . Die werte waren wieder , halbwegs in Ordnung nix Pulverl . Nur uebergewicht sagte der Arzt , 170 cm und an der 100kg Grenze . Vor 5 Jahren 90 Kg , ja das uebermaessige Essen .

Ja das Essen Schmeckt halt ,  und zuminders bei mir gabs  keine Preiserhoehung  fuer Falangs   wie es in den Formen immer wieder geschrieben wird .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Besuch vom Neuen Steak  Haus  in KKC .

Hatte  Austria  Falang  Besuch , der ganz Begeistert war .

----------


## rampo

Man  Kreutzt  die  Zettel an ,welches  Steak  man will .

Und es wird dan zum Tisch gebracht , alles was man dazu haben will muss man sich selbst holen .













Fg.

----------


## rampo

So der Schwiegermutter  ihr Fahrzeug .








Natuerlich gleich ein 100 Kg  Test , ist aber nur bis 50 Kg .
Ich brauch die Ausfuehrung xxxx L 

Na ist gleich was besseres an der Frischen Luft .




Gruesse aus der Pampas .

----------


## Siamfan

> Sonntag war die  3 Monatskontrolle . Srinagarind Hospital Khon-Kaen . Der Preis war der Gleiche wie vor 3 Monaten .4800 Baht mit den 
> Pulverl fuer 3 Monate . Untersuchung vom Arzt dauerte 15 Minuten . Bei meinen 1 Besuch vor 5 Jahren 4500 Baht , die Grosse Blutuntersuchung kostet 1695 Baht , vor 5 Jahren 1420 Baht . Die Blutuntersuchung mach ich nur 1 x im Jahr .Man will ja wissen was los ist . Die werte waren wieder , halbwegs in Ordnung nix Pulverl . Nur uebergewicht sagte der Arzt , 170 cm und an der 100kg Grenze . Vor 5 Jahren 90 Kg , ja das uebermaessige Essen .
> 
> Ja das Essen Schmeckt halt ,  und zuminders bei mir gabs  keine Preiserhoehung  fuer Falangs   wie es in den Formen immer wieder geschrieben wird .
> 
> Fg.


Hallo rampo, alter Bauer! :: 
da ich kein Bock habe 250km  nuechtern zum PrivatKH zu fahren, lasse ich die Grosse Blutuntersuchung am Tag vorher hier vor Ort machen. Kostet nur 600-700TB(?).

----------


## rampo

Der Letzte Rest vom Schuetzen Fest , das Letzte Stueck aus der Truhe geholt .

Wird Zeit sie wieder aufzufuellen , ein Ernstes Gespraech mit den Schweinchen .

Naechst Woche  , wuerde es ihnen PASSEN .

So mitte Jaenner , wehren halt wieder um die 15 -18 Grad passend bei Nacht .

Will ja Kaltraeuchern .













Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Da kann ich nur sagen:"Der Mann, hat Schwein!". Dös Gselchte schaut sehr guat aus und a da Speck is ganz leiwand. ::

----------


## rampo

Naechst Woche hots G,sogt , das Schweinchen .

Es ist Naechste Woche .

Wasser Heiss.



















Abhaengen geht halt nicht .

Darum 1 Tag abliegen in der Box , am Naechsten Tag  gibts dan die Feinarbeit 

durch mich .  Portionen  machen fuer einen 3 Leute Haushalt .

Und ab in die Kuehltruhe , so hat man immer was im Haus .

Und noch dazu , weis man was sie  Konsumiert  hat  die Sau .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Der Eber ist stets missgestimmt, weil seine Kinder Ferkel sind. 
Nicht nur die Frau, die Sau alleine, auch die Verwandten - alles Schweine.

Der Magen einer Sau,
die Handtasch' einer Frau
und der Inhalt einer Wurscht;
wurden bisher nie erfurscht!

----------


## rampo

Abschiedsfeier , in der Militaerschule .

1 Lehrer und 1 Lehrerinn , verlassen die Schule gibt fuer sie Hoehere aufgabe .

Wie immer wen einer geht ,gibts eine  Abschiedparty .

Mit Kleinen Geschaenken und Essen .

----------


## rampo

Finde das ist  eine sehr schoene Geste , von der Schule und den Kindern .






















Das Essen war auch in Ordnung .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Vertritt Deine Biene den Gemeinderat oder die Elternvertretung?

----------


## rampo

> Vertritt Deine Biene den Gemeinderat oder die Elternvertretung?


Elternrat , da ich auch bei den Verein bin .

Durfte  ich Mitessen  :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Vor einigen Tagen war auch wie alle Jahre , das Sportfest in der Schule .

----------


## rampo



----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Spielen die Volley-Ball und Sepak Takraw?

----------


## rampo

> Spielen die Volley-Ball und Sepak Takraw?


Alle genigen , Sportarten  Thailands .


















Ein Bunte Pracht .

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Alle gängige Sportarten Thailands.


Farang kommen meist als Turner nach TH!

_Turna eine - Turna auße_ ....  :Love: 


04:35  Wien - 6+ Grade, bei leichtem Regen!

----------


## rampo

> Farang kommen meist als Turner nach TH!
> 
> _Turna eine - Turna auße_ .... 
> 
> 
> 04:35  Wien - 6+ Grade, bei leichtem Regen!



Ja man soll geruesstet  sein , wen Patti schreit . :: 

33 Grad untern Bam , Z,woeffe . :: 

Wuensche dem  Forum ,das Beste zum Feste .



Fg.

----------


## rampo

Neujahrs Party in der Schule .

----------


## rampo

Essens Zeit , die Tanzflaeche Putzen .









Da Sitzte der Herr ,Direktor  von der Schule mit den Schuelern .

Auf den  Fussboden um mit ihnen  zu essen , ist schon was sehr seltenes .

In Europa sicher nicht .

----------


## rampo

Wie alle Jahre ,gabs fuer jedes Kind , ein Geschaenk .

























3 Party  stehen bei uns noch auf der Liste . 

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Die Pakete sind ja ganz schön groß. Hier im Dorf sah ich zwei Mädels mit Paketen in die Schule gehen. Eines war ein Bierkarton von Chang Bier.

----------


## rampo

Fuer die  Jungs in Japan , gabs auch Neujahr .

Das Naechste Neujahr , feiern sie wieder in der Heimat .

Bilder von ihnen .

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ich hab was im Ofen , die 1 Runde von  3 Runden .

Aus der Kuehlbox  hollen , reinigen  und abtrocknen lassen .




Dan ab in den Ofen ,  3 Tage  8 Stunden im Rauch .
Aber nur von  Abend bis in der Frueh , in der Frueh das Fleisch raushollen 
und in die Kuehlbox geben . Am Abend wieder reinhaengen und Raeuchern .
Das ganze 3 mal .



Dieses Jahr mal ein versuch ,von mir .

Dazu brauche ich Holzasche , davon sehr viel.


Versuche mal Aschefleisch zu machen .
Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die  1 Runde Fertig , nochmals das Gleiche .


Sehr Mager  .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Heute das Aschefleisch  gemacht , bleibt da ca 4-5 Wochen Haengen .  Bin schon sehr neugrig  ,ob das Klappt  .  Hab auch einige Knapper  Wuerstchen  gemacht . Fuer die habe ich noch zuwenig Asche , in 2 Tagen ,gehen die auch in Asche . Mal schauen wie die werden . Wen das Klappt , dan versuche ich es mit Salami .







Am  Abend gabs Kaltes Schnitzerl mit  Dam Deng .




Fg.

----------


## rampo

So mit dem  Raeuchern fertig das war die Letzte Runde .

Fuer ganze Jahr  , Selchfleisch  in der Truhe das beruhigt.

Heimlich aber Unheimlich .








Mittag , da ich alleine bin  ,A Eierspeiss  wie man von daheim gewohnt war .
Viel Pfeffer und Salz ,Gott erhalts .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Kriesen Sitzung , meine Biene und 2 Schwaegerrinnen .

Die 3 Schwaegerrinn kannst vergessen , war bei der Hirnverteilung die Letzte .

Selbst beim  Plastikabwaschen , bestaeht die Gefahr  die teller haben Spruenge .

Es ging um den Erbteil ,der Schwiegermutter , 12 Rai und ein Sparbuch von 200 000 Bahts .

Das Sparbuch ist Leer , und  die Papiere von den 12 Rai  gibt der Sohn  nicht raus .

Da die 4 Toechter alleine fuer die Kosten der Verbrennung aufgekommen sind ( Jede Tochter macht 30 000 Locker ) 

Der Sohn keinen einzigen Baht . 

Man  besprach wie es weiter geht , ab zur Polizei  mit dem  Dorfvorsteher mit der Anzeige zu Gericht .

Bei Gericht gleich mal 15 000  bezahlt , das man sich auch darum kuemmert .

Wie immer das Erstgeborene , Kind hat das grosse sagen und das ist in dem fall  nicht der Sohn er ist nur die 

Nr  4 von 5 . 

Die Toechter wollen die 12 Rai , wieder dem Staat zurueck  geben da die Mutter das Land auch vom Staat bekommen hat .

Na dan schau mehr mal , also nix nur der Falang wird ueber Tisch gezogen .

Wens um was geht , machen sie es auch unter sich .



Auch das Paradis hat seine tuecken .

Da der Sohn nichts beigtragen hat bei der Verbrennung ,aber sich die Haar kahl machen lies 2 Stunden den Mong 

spielte . Da gibts ja immer einen Umschlag mit  Bahts (Ca 2000 Baht oft sogar mehr ) in seinen Umschlag gabs nur 20 Bahts .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mal wieder UEBERLEBENS  Training , in der Schule .

In DACH wuerden die Eltern ,gleich mit der Polizei  anruecken .

Es macht den Kinder richtig spass , (Juengen Maedchen und Jungs )

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Da es mit Gruenfutter nicht gut ausschaut , habe ich Casawa Abfall gekauft (Schallen )

 Hatte gedacht der braucht jetzt sicher 2 Stunden , um es abzuladen .

 In 1 Stunde war er fertig .

 Jetzt bleibts 2 Tage mal liegen , das die Fluessikeit raus geht und dan in Wasserdichte Saecke abgefuellt .

 Ist so haltbar bis zu 2 Monaten , ca 1,5 Monate werde ich sicher damit auskommen .

 Zu viel sollte man nicht von den Abfall Fuettern , sonst gibts Durchfall aber als zusatz Optimal .

 Und auch sehr guenstig , die Tonne nur 350 Baht es kommt dan halt noch der Transport dazu 1000 Bahts .

 Die Weide ist ja schon Staub Trocken .

 3 Tonnen auf den Pic Up .






















Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Ich lese Deine Beiträge immer gern, weil ich hier authentisch etwas über das Bauernleben im Isaan erfahre, von dem ich keine Erfahrung und kein Wissen habe.

Erwin

----------


## rampo

Danke .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Schnupper Tag in der Militaer Schule .

12 Jaerige von den Dorfschulen  aus der Umgebung  , kommen um sich die Schule anzusehen .

Und dan mit den Eltern spraechen, ja da will ich die naechsten 6 Jahre verbrinngen oder auch Lernen .

Die Militaeschule ist  einen Oeffentliche Schule , fuer  die Jungs bestaeht die Moeglichkeit im Letzten Jahr nicht zum Militaer Dienst 

eingzogen zu werden .  Man geht  das Letzte Jahr  jeden  Montag  , in die  Militaer  Kasserne und lernt dort das Leben eines Soldaten .

Fuer die , die  den Beruf   Militaer oder  Polizei  wollen , ist  natuerlich durch die Schule der Einstieg  leichter .

So mit sind 2 Jahre Militaerdienst  ,mal nicht vorhanden .  2 Jahre ist schon eine lange Zeit .

Die Kosten fuer die  Schule , halten sich auch in Grenzen . Im Jahr  so um die  8 000 Baht  davon sind aber schon die vielen 

Ausfluege  , in ganz Thailand mit eingerrechnet .

Anziehungspunkt  ,war die PC  Raum der wirklich auf den Neuesten Stand ist .




















Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ich mag Bambus , nicht nur die  Sprossen .

























Sehr schoen ,nicht so schwer .

Fg.

----------


## Siamfan

Machst Du das selbst?

Bei uns auf der Insel wurde immer viel Bambus angetrieben.

Die Fischer nutzen lange Stangen, zum Markieren ihrer Reusen.

Bei Sturm werden die Oft abgerissen. 

Kerzenhalter, Vasen, .... wir haben da viel draus gemacht. ::

----------


## rampo

Hab zwar sehr viel Bambus glaube um die  17 Stueck.

Lass aber den  Kuenstlern Bambus  ,zu bearbeiten .

Die Wissen wie  das geht , gibt bei uns an der N2 einige  Bambusbauer .

Mein Bambus ,oder besser gesagt ,der Frau ihrer .









Fg.

----------


## Siamfan

Möbel habe ich auch keine gemacht! 
Aber so Kleinigkeiten für den Hong Naam, für Schreibutensilien, ... 

Der Renner auf dem kleinen Koh Chang (ohne Strom),  blieb der Kerzenhalter. 
Die Kerze hatte Windschutz und durch ein Stück Alufolie,  in der Innenseite eingeklebt, entstand eine beachtliche Verstärkung. 
Ich bot kostenlose Selbstbau kurse an.  :: 

Eigentlich habe ich mehr mit Kokosnuss -Schalen gewerkelt.
Auf meinem Grundstück,  hatte ich ~10 verschiedene  Bambussorzen angepflanzt. 
Bei Chumphon gibt es eine Gärtnerei, die haben noch mehr Sorten,  genauso bei Bananen.

----------


## rampo

Ja ja man kann sich auch den Trinkbecher  ,aus Bambus machen .

Selbt der Trinkhalm  ist aus Bambus .









Fg.

----------


## Siamfan

Ein Bambus-Rohr-Trinkhalm!  :: 
Ein netter Gack fuer eine Party, sonst wohl zu teuer!?

----------


## rampo

> Ein Bambus-Rohr-Trinkhalm! 
> Ein netter Gack fuer eine Party, sonst wohl zu teuer!?


Von Bambus  hast DU sicher mal keine Ahnung , Teuer .

----------


## TeigerWutz

Wieso Ossi?
Hat er denn nicht recht, daß das _Gack_ ist??

F.W.... is watching you!

----------


## Siamfan

> Wieso Ossi?
> Hat er denn nicht recht, daß das _Gack_ ist??
> 
> *F.*W.  ... is watching you!


555555 "Fehlersucher" dann hast du ja eine sinnvolle und wuerdige Beschaeftigung. 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gag

Ich mache pro Tag etwa 3-5 solcher Feher. da hast du eine schlechte Trefferquote.

Unterscheiden muss man:
-einfache Tippfehler
-Schreibfehler, wo ich zu faul bin nachzulesen
-Schreibfehler, wo mir mein Hirn einen Streich spielt (Bsp hinfallen, ...fiel, beim Schreiben, auch von Hand, wird da "viel" draus)

Als ich gelesen habe, auch Einstein hatte das Problem, kann ich auch damit leben!  :: 

Aber was bedeutet denn "F.W."?

----------


## Siamfan

> Schnupper Tag in der Militaer Schule .
> 
> 12 Jaerige von den Dorfschulen  aus der Umgebung  , kommen um sich die Schule anzusehen .
> 
> Und dan mit den Eltern spraechen, ja da will ich die naechsten 6 Jahre verbrinngen oder auch Lernen .
> 
> Die Militaeschule ist  einen Oeffentliche Schule , fuer  die Jungs bestaeht die Moeglichkeit im Letzten Jahr nicht zum Militaer Dienst 
> 
> eingzogen zu werden .  Man geht  das Letzte Jahr  jeden  Montag  , in die  Militaer  Kasserne und lernt dort das Leben eines Soldaten .
> ...


DAS habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden!

Hier gehen die Kinder ab Mo4 in eine Ausbildung und brauchen dann nicht in den Militaerdienst.

Ausserdem gibt es hier eine Privatschule, die fuer die Aufnahmepruefungen fuer Beamtendienst vorbereitet:


Was davon war das jetzt bei euch??

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Ich mache pro Tag etwa 3-5 solcher Feher.


Nein, ich such nicht nach den Fehern anderer Mitposter. Mache ja selbst genug.
Falls mir ein gravierender Fehler auffällt, dann mache ich diesen nicht publik, sondern schreibe 'ne PN.

Der Witz mit "Gack" (pfui gack) erschien mir lustig und war eher wertfrei und keine Anmache.

"F.W."... für Außenstehende nicht relevant!

----------


## rampo

Natuerlich wie jedes  Jahr ,gabs auch das Neujahrsfest  in der Schule bei uns .

Man muss die Feste Feiern , wie sie fallen . Egal von wo sie kommen .














Wie immer kleine Geschaenke .



Der Thai, Drachen .

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## Siamfan

Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, in Khon Kaen hat es einen so hohen Chinesenanteil.
Ist das eine besondere Schule oder ist das so an jeder Schule? 
Aber ich sage ja schon immer,  der Chinesenanteil mit nur 15% der Bevölkerung kann schon lange nicht mehr stimmen.

----------


## Erwin

Hallo rampo!

Danke für die schönen Bilder.

War zwar nicht da, habe aber auch ein Foto.... Kannst Du mir bitte sagen, wer der Herr Ist, der da eine Ansprache hält? Danke!

Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

> Hallo rampo!
> 
> Danke für die schönen Bilder.
> 
> War zwar nicht da, habe aber auch ein Foto.... Kannst Du mir bitte sagen, wer der Herr Ist, der da eine Ansprache hält? Danke!
> 
> Erwin


Das macht neugierig,  D warst nicht da und hast trotzdem ein Foto. 
Er hat eine große Ähnlichkeit mit der älteren Dame,  die vermutlich die Direktorin ist!?





>

----------


## rampo

> Hallo rampo!
> 
> Danke für die schönen Bilder.
> 
> War zwar nicht da, habe aber auch ein Foto.... Kannst Du mir bitte sagen, wer der Herr Ist, der da eine Ansprache hält? Danke!
> 
> Erwin


Er  ist  Lehrer  , fuer  Chinessisch in der Militaerschule .

Die Fb  seite von im .



Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Danke!

Das passt dazu, dass da steht, es handle sich um eine Veranstaltung zur Verbesserung der Kenntnisse der chinesischen Sprache.

Erwin

@ rampo: ich habe eben meine Spione überall! 

Spaß beiseite: Im Internet gibt es genau 100 Fotos von dem Fest! Gib einfach den Namen der Schule -wie er auf den Fotos von rampo zu sehen ist- bei google ein...

Die von Dir angemerkte "Ähnlichkeit mit der älteren Dame..." kann ich allerdings nicht feststellen.

Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

> Er  ist  Lehrer  , fuer  Chinessisch in der Militaerschule .
> 
> Fg.


(Schon wieder ist mein Kommentar weg! )
Chinesisch in der Militärschule? 
Da fällt mir der Ostfriesenwitz ein:



> Ostfriesland sendet ein Email an China: "Wir erklären den Krieg, haben 5 Panzer und 221 Soldaten."
> Antwort der Chinesen: "Erklärung angenommen, haben 18.000 Panzer und 5 Millionen Soldaten."
> Darauf Ostfriesland: "Nehmen Kriegserklärung zurück; können nicht soviele Kriegsgefangenen versorgen."

----------


## Siamfan

> Danke!
> Die von Dir angemerkte "Ähnlichkeit mit der älteren Dame..." kann ich allerdings nicht feststellen.
> 
> Erwin


Eine Begabung von mir! 
Im Dorf in den Bergen hatte ich mal gefragt,  ob eine junge Frau mit einer 70jährigen verwandt wäre. Nein,  nein,  das wären zwei verschiedene Familien,  die kilometerweit  entfernt wohnten. 
Später sah ich,  in dem Fluß zwischen den Grundstücken war eine Furt,  ... von dieser Abkürzung  wußten nur wenige.

----------


## rampo

So dem Bauer gehts wieder halbwegs , die ersten 5 Tage Grippe sind immer bei mir die schlimmsten .

Hab in der Frueh , gleich die Aschenwurst getestet .

Aber nur 1 Stueck von den 8 Stuecken , 3 Wochen ist zuwenig in Asche . Da noch ein wenig weich nicht so Hart , der Geschmack da musste die Frau herhalten .

Da ich noch sehr verschnupft und keinen geschmack 

habe . Sie sagte ist in Ordnung . In 3 Wochen schau ich mir die Naechsten an . In Asche verliert die Wurst fast 50% ,an gewicht .











Fg.

----------


## Mr Mo

Sehen lecker aus! Was sind denn das für Därme, die du da verwendest? Geht die Asche leicht zu entfernen?

----------


## rampo

> Sehen lecker aus! Was sind denn das für Därme, die du da verwendest? Geht die Asche leicht zu entfernen?


Hab wegen dem  Reinigen von der Asche  ,  Extra  Kunstdaeme  genommen .

Die Asche geht  richtig Supper  zum entfernen ,  nassen  Tuch .

Nur  3 Wochen ist zu Kurz  , in der Asche .  Da nicht richtig   Schnittfest  ,die  Wurst . 

Hab noch 7 Stueck  Wurst , in der  Asche die bleiben noch mals 3 Wochen in der Asche .

Hoffe  dan  auf halbwegs  perfekter .

Auch beim  Aschenfleich werde ich , 1 Monat  wartezeit dazugeben zur Zeit liegt  es 4 Wochen in Asche .



Fg.

----------


## Siamfan

Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch das Rezept fuer die Wuerste.

----------


## rampo

Ein mal die Woche , kommt der Erdnuss  verkaeufer .

Gekocht in Salzwasser ,  muss dan immer die Zaehne aus dem Glas hollen  :: 









Mag sie besonders , TV schauen und knappern .

Fg.

----------


## Siamfan

In Salzwasser gekocht?!  Das wußte ich bisher nicht. 


Mir geht vieles ab,  aber das nicht.

----------


## rampo

Fuer  den Sohn ,begint am  2 Maerz  der ernst des Lebens  .ARBEITEN GEHEN .

Hat , die  Krankenhaus  Untersuchung erledigt  , war von der Firma  angeordnet und auch bezahlt .

Wir haetten aber auch am Bauerhof arbeit fuer ihn , was mir sehr recht gewesen wehre .

Aber er kommt ja  , jeden  Tag Nachause  da es nicht so weit zur Arbeit ist 4 Km .

Die  Arbeitstaedte  ist  die Muellverbrenunganlage bei uns , dafuer hat die  Frau gesorgt .

Da er letztes  Jahr in den Uni  Ferien , schon mal  1 Monat  schnupper  Arbeit  da machte und es im auch  zusagte .

Jetzt noch  Notbook  kaufen , das  braucht er  fuer die Arbeit sagt die Firma .

Wir aber  Monatlich  zum Lohn  auf 1  Jahr  bezahlt  von der Firma .

5 Tage Woche  , Samstag oder Sonntag Dienst  wir extra  Bezahlt .

Mal schaun was am Monats Ende  auf dem  Bankbuch wirklich ist , da weiss man mehr .

Die Kinder werden Gross , und man wird   halt  Alt .

In der Alten Heimat  , ist ja  Sabinchen  am  wuetten .



Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Dann wünschen wir ihm viel Freude an seiner ersten Arbeitsstätte und dass sich sein Konto auf der Bank monatlich auffüllt.
Am Bauerhof kann er Dir dann bei Bedarf in seiner freien Zeit mithelfen. So wie ich ihn kenne, wird es das auch tun.

----------


## rampo

> Dann wünschen wir ihm viel Freude an seiner ersten Arbeitsstätte und dass sich sein Konto auf der Bank monatlich auffüllt.
> Am Bauerhof kann er Dir dann bei Bedarf in seiner freien Zeit mithelfen. So wie ich ihn kenne, wird es das auch tun.


Bleibt im auch nix anders ueber , er hat ja auch 3 Jungstiere  auf der Weide.

Mach mir da  nicht viel gedanken , er ist wirklich sehr Brav und Fleissig  .  


Hab seit 2 Tagen Besuch von  Bangkok   ueberwinterer ,  normal lebt er in Norwegen .

Natuerlich besuch im  Haus  der  Staeks , und ein ordentliches Fruehstueck .











Morgen  verlassen  sie  uns  wieder , ab nach Bangkok .

Auch meine Frau verlaesst mich fuer 4 -5  Tager , der Schwager in Korat  ist verstorben .

Werden wieder  angenaehme  ruhige  Tag  :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Der Honig ist zu ende , da wir  in der Natur leben ist das kein Problem .

Bitte die Bienen mir was abzugeben ,  fuettere sie auch mit Bluehenden Straeuchern .

Na  man holt sich halt das passende , wens man nicht hoch hinauf  muss auf den Baum .

----------


## rampo

Man bresst es gut ,aus .









Nascht auch daran .

Der Rest  vom auspressen , wurde in frueheren Jahren in Thailand fuer Trockene oder Rauhe  Lippen verwendet .



Heute gibts , nur Chemi  zeug dafuer .


Hab wieder fue 5-6 Monate Honig , aber halt den richtigen .

KEIN VERSCHNITT .

Fg.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe Thailaender gesehen, die die Wabe mitessen!?

----------


## rampo

Ich habe sogar  Falangs gesehen , die die Waben mitessen . :: 

Schoen eintunken in den Honig .

----------


## rampo

So 2-3 Mal im Jahr  , ich moechte  Ameisen Eier .

Nicht ich sondern die Frau , na  die paar mal im Jahr kann ich ihr den Wunsch schon erfuellen .

Noch dazu , auser einige Stiche kostet es nix .


















Hab mich nach dem 3 Loeffel , doch fuer ein Kaltes Schnitzerl  entschieden .


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Ich muss das Zeugs auch nicht haben, aber meine Frau ist immer ganz begeistert davon. Die Biester sind mir ohne dass ich merkte einmal die Beine hoch gekrabbelt und habe mich kräftig gebissen bzw. ihre Ameisensäure verspritzt. Brennt höllisch und ich hüpfte wild herum, bis mir meiner Frau diese Haustierchen runter wischte. Der Nachbar stand daneben und lachte sich halbtot und meinte er habe noch nie einen Farang gesehen, der den "Tanz der Ameisen" so gut machte.

----------


## rampo

Die Jungs und  Maedls , Issanis  beginnen das Letzte Jahr in Japan .

Dan gehts  Nachhause , sind aber noch  sehr gut drauf .









Die Aschenwurst , hab ich auch mal ausbuttlt aus da Oschn .


Na ja vom Hock , reist mie net . 

Ist zum Essen , aber mehr  nicht . Die Naechste muss ich mehr Wuerzen , duerfte durch den Feuchtigkeits abgang .

Auch an Wuerze verloren haben .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Das Aschenfleisch ,  ist aber nix mehr  davon da .

Gfaungt  und Gschlickt  von  der Bauernfamilie .

Sehr Hart , solte mir dafuer eine Schneidmaschiene  zulegen .


















Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mango Zeit , die Ersten geerntet und gleich vernichtet .

Esse sie sehr  oft , in der Zeit .











Fg.

----------


## rampo

Wie  alle Jahre  anfang Maerz  , gehts fuer  einige Isaanbauern kostenlos 4 Tage  Bangkok .

Um ihre  Waren , auf den Markt zu verkaufen .  Wie  immer auch meine Biene mit dabei .

4 Tage  leise  und alleine  auf den Bauernhof , der Sohn geht den 3 Tag zur Arbeit , werscheinich bis  65 

4 Tage  Falangessen , fuer uns Zwei .

















Hab natuerlich meinen Teil dazu beigetragen , 100 Kg Ungeziefer  in Oel  Gebadet .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Der oder die Bambus  einkaeufer ,  kommen so alle Jahre .

Wen das Matrial  fuer  Bambus Moebel , zu ende ist .

Gibt ja genug bei uns ,   insgesamt  wollen sie  300-400 Stk .

Mehr wie 100 hacken oder schneiden  sie aber am Tag aber nicht , allso 3-4 Tage im Bauernhof .

Transport  erfolgt mit  Cabrio .








Kontrolle  in Sicherer entfernung , bin  ja  nicht Versichert .









Da ich ohne Haendy  ,bis 100 zaehlen kann . Von mir dan die Kontrolle und der Baht empfang .



Fg.

----------


## Erwin

@rampo:

Darf ich fragen, wieviel die Bambuseinkäufer aus KonKaen für den Bambus zahlen? Ich vermute mal, es wird nach  Anzahl der Stangen abgerechnet? Oder ist das wild wachsender Bambus, der niemandem gehört?

Danke, Erwin

----------


## rampo

> @rampo:
> 
> Darf ich fragen, wieviel die Bambuseinkäufer aus KonKaen für den Bambus zahlen? Ich vermute mal, es wird nach  Anzahl der Stangen abgerechnet? Oder ist das wild wachsender Bambus, der niemandem gehört?
> 
> Danke, Erwin


Ja es wird nach Stangen bezahlt , 12 Baht fuer die  Stange die so um die  8-10 m  lang sind .

Kein Wilder Bambus ,  wir haben vor  17 Jahren  19 Stueck rund um den Teich  eingesetzt .

In der  Regenzeit , ernten wir dan immer den Jungen Bambus Bambussprossen ist ein  genuss zu fast jeden essen .

Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Danke! 

Erwin

----------


## rampo

War mal schauen ,was mein  Koksa macht . Holzkohle .

Ist ja sehr wichtig , da  ja das ganze Jahr Grillzeit bei uns ist .

















10 Tage  im Bau , dan ist die Holzkohle fertig  .



Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Deine Vielseitigkeit ist einfach umwerfend. Das gefällt mir so an Dir und es gelingt auch fast alles, was Du Dir vornimmst.
Das Geheimnis ist wahrscheinlich, dass Du es gerne machst.

----------


## rampo

So in der Schule bei uns ,war  wer ist die oder der  SCHOENSTE .






















Die Siegerinn

Der Sieger .


Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Wirklich sehr attraktive und elegant gekleidete Damen und Herren! Man müsste nochmal jung sein...

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Die Siegerin ist ein sehr natürliches Mädchen, während der Sieger irgendwie machohafte Züge aufweist.

----------


## rampo

> Die Siegerin ist ein sehr natürliches Mädchen, während der Sieger irgendwie machohafte Züge aufweist.


Ist  bei den Jungs in der Umgebung ganz normal , auch der Sohn legt da sehr grossen wert drauf.

Auf  ueberzogenes gutes ausehen .

Wir haben im Nachbahr  Dorf einen  Herrn Figaro ,  Haarschneiden und auf g,steilt machen nur auf Anfrage 

Man bekommt dan einen  Tel . Termin .  Der Mann ist immer ausgebucht von den Jungs .

Bei den Maedchen ,die machen sich meistens die  Haare unterer einandere .

Gib aber auch fuer  Fraun eine Haarschneiderrinn , im Dorf .

Der Sohn geht auch so alle  Monat einmal ,zum  Schneiden  und  Rasieren .

100  Baht   ist  der Preis beim  Figaro ,  im Dorf .

Werde  mal Bilder von unser Figaro  suchen irgend wo hab ich einige .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

So ein paar Bilder von unseren Figaro .

Wie schon geschrieben , nur gegen Anmeldung  wir Messer und Scherre gewetzt .

10 Kunden  am Tag mehr macht er nicht , Mittwoch Ruhetag .

Vor fast 12 Jahren ,noch 50 Baht  Heute 100 Bahts  schneiden und Rasieren .

Bis jetzt sind  der Sohn und ich noch ohne Blutvergiftung davon  gekommen .

Der Andrang von  Jungs ist bei im ,sehr Gross . Sie sagen er ist der Beste in der Umgebung .

Ein Schnitt mit Rasieren  ,  dauer  so um die  45 Minuten .









Bin frueher  immer auf  Khon -Kaen  ,  zum Schneiden .

Die Gefahr war  aber immer , das ich da gekuesst  werde  .

Leider  aber  nicht von einer Frau.

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Wieder einer Deiner sehr erheiternden Berichte. Mit schneidet meine Frau die Haare und wenn der Erdapfel ohne Augen ausstechen geschält ist, dann passt es. ::

----------


## rampo

Bei  uns  ist es durch die  Saeuche  , auch sehr ruhig geworden .

Wenig besucher  , aber noch genug Arbeit  so das mir nicht fad wird .

Die Frau auch nicht viel unterwegs , gibt halt jetzt  mehr  Isaan essen .

Der  Sohn  macht im April  sein  letztes Probe Monat ,  bei unser Verbrennunganlage .

Fuer  seinen Arbeitszplatz  zuhause hat er sich einen groessern Tisch gekauft , das er alles unterbringt  was er so braucht .







Die 40 Grad  sind auch schon  angebrochen , so ca  8-10 mal  wasche ich mir die Haende .

Um das  Planschbecken mit Alk  zufuellen , reicht leider meine Pension  nicht.

Fg. 

Ps .  Hoffe alle Mitglieder  sind Gesund und bleiben es auch .

----------


## Enrico

Hier sind alle gesund und haben auch vor es zu bleiben  ::

----------


## rampo

Hab Gestern die Biene  wichtige Sachen einkaufen geschickt mit  ihren Bahts , soll ein wenig was Locker machen .

In den Harten Zeiten .

Ins Billigte  auch noch , Centrum Plaza.

Gibt nur dort  , Leberkas , und  Optimales  Brot .

Es wird  am Eingang  , ganz genau Kontroliert wegen Ueberhitzung  .

Man bekommt dan solchen Punkt , aufgeklebt auf das Kleid .



Ohne diesen gibts nichts ,  zum Kaufen .

Da  Leberkas ,  den gibts Morgen  4  Stuecke  sind im Frigo .





Brot auch  genug , zum  durchhalten .



Dafuer  nur eine  Grossbackung , fuer den  Hintern gekauft . 

Leben und Leben lassen .

Bleibt gesund , irgend wan hat das auch ein ENDE.

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Planschbecken , undicht .

Alles kontroliert , am Tag so um die 5 cm Wasser verlusst .

Dan doch den Fehler gefunden , der Sperhann zum Wasser entlehren undicht .

Ab zu 2 Baumaerckte , so grosse nur auf Bestellung .

Kenne das mit Bestellen in Thailand , do worts a ehwikeit und nu a Johr . Hab mir dan 2 Nummer kleiner gekauft einen Reduzierung . So jetzt hab ich ich wieder meine 120 cm Plansche .

















Immer hats was , und immer in bewegung .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Letzte Nacht war mal wieder Welduntergang , Nicht viel Regen aber Sturm bis zum geht nicht mehr . Das Strom Agregat bis in der Frueh im Einsatz . Dan kamen die 
 Reparierer . Ist schon ein Verlsass , auf sie .







Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gestern gabs mal wieder Gungs , auf jammern der Frau .

Dabei sind die Viecher nicht so Billig , da bekomm ich fuers kg schon ueber 1 Kg Leberkaese . Aber was macht man nicht alles fuer den Essenesfrieden .
 Wan die Bahts auch noch , aus ihren Sparschwein kommen . Ich mag das essen nicht besonders , da muss man arbeiten bis zum Fleisch kommst . Und immer aufpassen ,das einen das Bier nicht aus der Hand rutscht .

Natuerlich mit Mundschutz , die  Verkaufstelle ist  nur  5 km  von uns .

Aber sicher ist sicher ,  und es gibt keine Beschwerden .























A ,hauffa  schalen ,von den Viechern .


Morgen noch schnell einige  Karton Bier  kaufen , bevor es nix mehr gibt .

Frohe  Ostern .

----------


## rampo

Der  Biereinkauf   auch erledigt , will ja nicht auf mein Abendbier  verzichten .

Optimal  fuer den Gesunden Schlaf .

Der   Haendler von  Alk und sonstigen ist ja nicht so weit ,5 Km .

Und auf der Strecke gibt auch noch ein Kleines Kaffee,  wo man noch zum Kaffee  auch eine Rauchen kann.










Meine 2  Mitbewohner  Eiskaffee  das Blau  weis ich jetzt nicht war dem Sohn seins .

Duerfte damit sicher 2 Monate ueber die  Seuche kommen .


Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Es gefällt mir, wie Du Dein Leben führst. Ich weiß, Du arbeitest viel, aber das Resultat Deiner Arbeit kannst Du schnell sehen. Manchmal beneide ich Dich. Sollte ich -wie die Buddhisten ja glauben- wiedergeboren werden, möchte ich Bauer in Thailand werden....

Erwin

----------


## rampo

Da der Sohn Schulfreunde hat , die schon das 2 Jahr in Japan arbeiten (Fischfabrik ) und ich per Fb von ihnen immer Bilder bekomme . Mal einige Bilder von Kirschblueten Zeit die jetzt in Japan ist . Die Letzten 2 Bilder sind am intresantesten . Japan Rueckkehrer aus dem Ausland . In der 14 Tage nicht ausgehe Zeit .
 Sie die Jungs da gibts keine beschwerden von den Japaner , die Naehmen das ohne Aufschrei hin .

















Fg.

----------


## rampo

> Es gefällt mir, wie Du Dein Leben führst. Ich weiß, Du arbeitest viel, aber das Resultat Deiner Arbeit kannst Du schnell sehen. Manchmal beneide ich Dich. Sollte ich -wie die Buddhisten ja glauben- wiedergeboren werden, möchte ich Bauer in Thailand werden....
> 
> Erwin


Der Anfang  war sehr  HART ,   aber mit der Zeit und  meiner Biene wurde es gemeistert .

Wuerde es wieder machen , aber nur mit der gleichen  Frau .

Bin im 69 Lebensjahr  , die Letzten 2  Jahre  nur mehr im 3 Gang unterwegs  bei 6 Gaenge .

Mach nur mehr  , was wichtig ist und mich auch intressiert .  Fuer die Harte  Arbeit  gibts die  Isaanis  ,man Bezahlt  und kontroliert  fertig .

Der Bauernhof  laeuft ,  und das soll so bleiben .

Fg.  Und ein Gesundes  Osterfest .

----------


## rampo

Mal wieder den Rindefleisch Markt belebt , irgend wie muss ich doch das Bier und den Leberkas bezahlen 555.














Fg.

----------


## rampo

Dieses Jahr nix Songkran , nix Party fuern Bauern .

Kein Essen Trinken , Gratis oder Umasunst . Dafuer 
 gibts nicht so viele Tote auf der Strasse  Den Buddhisten wuensche ich , ein gesundes Neues .








Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Bambus  schneider , sind auch noch nicht fertig .

So einmal  die Woche  kommen sie , gibt ja noch einige  bei uns .







Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

@ Kirschblüte in Japan

Unser  "Magnolibam" im Hof!  ...Ah schee, gö?

----------


## rampo

Jo sehr schoen , daerfst  schau so weit aussegeh.

Da bei uns  der Markt noch florierd ,  nix geschlossen .

 Ist  natuerlich alle 2 Tage   , Ungeziefer   Arbeit  angesagt .








Natuerlich  Essen  , wer  arbeitet soll auch essen .

Unser Juengste Mitglied  , kamm 10 Tage zu frueh .

Mama und der Junge wohl auf , Buddha sei dank .

Hab leider  uebersehen , dachte erst in 10 Tagen , da die Tiere nicht im Stall  sind 
Sonderen   auf der Weide .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Da meine 2 Mitbewohner ,Milchtrinker sind 
 ich bleib beim Bier . So holt man bei uns die Milch vom Bauern . Nix Milchkanne im Plastik Sack gehts auch .







Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Habt´s keine Milchkanne? 



Als Kind habe ich für meinen Vater damit beim Wirt das Bier geholt. hahaha.

----------


## rampo

Fuer  20 Kg haben wir keine Milchkanne .

Die Milch ist mehr fuer unseren Zukauf , und mit den Saecken gehts besser in die Kuehltruhe .

Da  Zurzeit  die Milchbauer mit ihrer Milch probleme haben ( Keine Schulmilch ) gibt uns der Sohn vom Freund Bilig Milch ab .

3 Baht das Kg .  Der Zukauf .



Unser Juengster , mit der Mama immer in der Naehe .

Sie hat die Milchkanne ,immer bei sich .











Fg.

----------


## rampo

Unser neuester Zukauf , Holstein -Charolle Mix .

Bleibt  ca 1  Woche im Gefaengnis  zur angewoehnung , dan gehts in die  Natur .











Da ueber die Feiertage , die Bier  Fabrik 10 Tage geschlossen war .

Gabs keinen Frischen  Biertreber ,  14  Tage  getrockneten  Biertreber .

Man brauch 2  Sack  Nassen  Biertreber um 1 Sackt  Trockenen .

Mir  und auch den Rindviecher ,  ist der Nasse lieber .





Es gibt im wieder ,den Nassen .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mango  Zeit , hab zwar  nur 4 Baeume  aber es gibt sie jeden  Abend zum Essen .

Zum auch Saufuettern , mehr als genug .

In der  Zeit gibts immer Mango  Eis .




Milch Honig und einige Stamperl  Whisky  oder Rum , seis drum .







Ein bischen zu frueh aus der Truhe , konnte es nicht erwarten 


Morgen mach ich die naechste , parti .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Er hat jetzt freien  ,Ausgang .

Ich mach  so Jungbullen  , mit Tank aufgezogen .

Sehr zutraulich  und nie Boesse  , auch noch mit 1 bis  1,5  Jahren .

Brauchen keine Schnurr durch  die Nasse , um sie gefuegig zu machen .












Da zurzeit die Milchbauer auch probleme haben .
Nix  Schule , nix Schulmilch .

Gibts sehr guenstig Milch frisch von der Kuh .

Manchmal gleich 40 -50 Kg  ,  im Sack optimal fuer die  Kuehltruhe .
Ram abschoepfen , man hat dan auch Schlagobers .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

> @ Kirschblüte in Japan
> 
> Unser  "Magnolibam" im Hof!  ...Ah schee, gö?


Nau  Franzl , wau da de  Kirschblueten  von Japan net daung .

Daun  vieleicht  der  Sonnenuntergang .













Fg,

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Ich hätt' spontan auf Aufgang (sunrise) getippt!



Ich bin jedoch kein Experte, 
...aber nachdem ich diesen Beitrag von Anfang bis Ende analysiert habe, alle Aspekte und Möglichkeiten beachtet, basierend auf meiner intellektuellen Kapazität und meinem umfangreichen Wissen, von Anfang an taktisch und vorsichtig geprüft, insbesondere im Lichte der Geistlichen Evolution bin ich zu einem konkreten, eindeutigen und fundierten Ergebnis gekommen, dass ich nichts sagen kann, weil ich, wie anfangs erwähnt, kein Experte bin!!

Seass TW

----------


## rampo

> .
> 
> Ich hätt' spontan auf Aufgang (sunrise) getippt!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin jedoch kein Experte, 
> 
> 
> Seass TW



Da ich auch kein  Experte bin , hobes holt  g,lesn . Sonnenuntergang auf den Heimweg von der  Arbeit .

Das ,das  Wellenbrecher  sind glaube ich auch .






Essen haben die Jungs , auch genug . 



Mein Liebling mach wieder die  Tuere  auf , es gibt nix bessers ols wos g,ats 


Serwas ,mei Junger  Freind .

----------


## rampo

3 Wochen  gabs keinen  Biertreber ,  die  Rindviecher hatten schon Entzugerscheinungen . :: 

Muste immer aufpassen , das sie mir nicht ueber meinen Biervorat krachten .

Gestern dan die Erloessung , frischer Biertreber .

Sie Arbeiten wieder ,die Bierfabriken bei uns  :: 









Der Sohn bringt , jede Woche  Alk  Nachause  aber nur fuer die  Haende. :: 
Vom Arbeitsplatz , da gibts das Umsonst und Gratis .
Auch Masken  , gibts immer .  Fuer mich genuegt einen  volkommen .
Die Biene nimmt  offt  2 , sicher ist sicher sogt sie .


Haben aber eh genug Desinfektionsmittel  im Bauerhof  ,  wegen der Tiere .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

In der  Frueh , kammen die Hunde mit einen Sack .

Im Sack  5  Kleine  Kaetzchen  ,4  waren schon Tot .

Hat mal wieder ein Tierliebhaber , vor die Farm  Tuer geschmissen .

Das eine Ueberlebende , versuche ich doch noch ueber die Runden zu  bringen .









Mal schauen .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

So 2 Tage ueberlebt ,  und das Jammern nach der  Katzen Mutter ist auch fast verklungen .



Den Hunden  ,den neuen zuwachs gezeigt .
Da auch bei uns , die Hunde von Tierliebhaber  ,die sie mir vor die Tuer schmeissen sind .

Mag keine Agresiven Hunde ,  Melden mehr  sollen  sie nicht .
Und auch die Jungen Kaelber in ruhe lassen .
Bis jetzt klappt das  auch .






Fg.

----------


## rampo

Wir  waren Heute  die Letzten , das ganze Dorf  wurde durch  KONTROLIERT .

Soll auch in anderen Doerfer , gemacht worden sein .

Dabei   2 Krankenschwaerstern und eine Aerztin.

Das Fahrzeug und die  Fahrerinn die  Dorfvorsteherinn.

Hut ab  die sind schon auf Zak . 













Als Geschaenk , Alk und Mundschutz .


Fg.

Die Biene hat mir das schon was  erzaehl , wolte es aber nicht richt glauben das esgemacht wird .

----------


## Erwin

Darf ich fragen, hat man auch Proben aus Rachen oder Nase genommen, um zu testen, oder hat man nur die Temperatur gemessen und nach anderen Symptomen gefragt? 
Danke!   Erwin

----------


## rampo

Nur bei hohen   Temperatur werden  , Proben aus Rachen oder Nase genommen.

Ist mehr  eine  Aktion  , vom  Dorf  und dem  Dorfraht .

Hat  aber gedauert , da man  ja auch einen Doktor  dazu brauchte .

Andere  Doerfer  machen das  auch ,jetzt .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Samstag war mal wieder , der  alle 3 Monate  Elternrat in der Schule bei uns .

Man bespricht  ,wie nach der Oeffnung  weiter geht .


Der Chef ,von der Militaeschule .





Die  Biene .





Der Alte Chef , jetzt in Pension .





Na Motta  sa , auch vertreten .


Man hofft in 2-3  Wochen gehts wieder .

Da der  Grossteil von den Kindern , Farm  Kinder sind .

Gibts genug  Arbeit  , bei den Eltern .

So das ihnen nicht  fad  ist .

Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Würde mich interessieren, warum der Mönch auch dabei ist.

Erwin

----------


## rampo

> Würde mich interessieren, warum der Mönch auch dabei ist.
> 
> Erwin


Er ist schon da  10 Jahr  dabei , der  Buddhismus ist aber nur neben sache   .

Sagt  die Frau , insgesamt gibt es 7  Leute im Elternrat um  auszuscheiden  muss  man  schon  Sterben .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die  3 von 4  Kuehen gestern befruchtet , der  Tierartzt  wars  aber .   Wie  immer nach ca 21 Tagen  immer ,das grosse

 blerren  auf der Weide . Bei Jungkuehen , warte ich immer  , auf den 3 mal blerren .  Nicht beim ersten mal ,dan klappts 

meisten bei der 1 Befruchtung .  Der  Sperma  ,wie immer Charolle vom  800 Kg  Mann.  1000  Baht  fuer  3  Versuche . So 

 eine  ist noch ausstaendig ,dan ist  fuer einige Zeit ruhe .  Die Jung  Katze  wird auch immer Lebendiger , und das meine Haxn a ruh haum 

gibts was zum spielen .













Fg.

----------


## rampo

Letzte Woche  gabs fuer die  Kinder  von der Militaerschule  die  Online Zeugnisse .

Die Lehrer brachten sie den Kindern ins Haus .

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Dann hat der Kofferbulle gute Arbeit geleistet und der "Herr der Rinder" ist zufrieden. So können besondere Vererber und Veredler als Vatertiere genutzt werden.
Interessant finde ich, dass die künstliche Befruchtung auch schon bei Honigbienen angewandt wird. Die künstliche Besamung von Bienenköniginnen ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Züchtung geworden. Die Funktion der Königin besteht im Legen von Eiern und der pheromonellen Steuerung des Stocklebens zum Erhalt des Bienenvolks. Bedrohlich für ein Bienenvolk ist der Verlust der Königin außerhalb der eigentlichen Brutzeit.  Die künstliche Besamung der Königin erfolgt mittels Besamungsspritze und dauert nur wenige Sekunden. 
Perspektivisch soll die künstliche Besamung unter anderem dazu beitragen, die in den 80ziger Jahren aus Asien eingeschleppte Varroa Milbe genetisch zu bekämpfen.

----------


## rampo

Ja  auch ich habe meine Biene ,  persoenlich  besamt . :: 

Ja das Problem mit den Bienen gibt  sehr stark  in Thailand .

Kuerbise  werden von Hand besteubt .

Wens halt keine Baeume und Bluehend  Straeucher in der Naehe  mehr  gibt .

Hab das Glueck , Bienen gibts bei uns genuegen .

Manchmal  holl ich mir  ein wenig Honig ,von ihnen .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mal wieder einige Bahts eingenommen , bin noch beim 

zaehlen 555. Da wir 4 Milchkuehe haben , Holstein und wir 3 von den Milchkuehen jetzt das 1 Mal befruchtet haben . Wartete ich auf den 1 Milchbauer , der sie kaufte .

Und er besser sie kam auch . Ausgemacht war die Rueckgabe von den Kaelbern die da dan kommen .

3 Stk verkauft ,die 4 Milchkuh ist noch zu Jung , fuer eine Befruchtung .











Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Verzeih meine vielleicht dumme Frage. Aber ich verstehe vom bäuerlichen Leben sehr wenig. Du verkaufst befruchtete Milchkühe an einen Milchbauern, die Kälber, die später geboren werden, kriegst Du zurück? 
Die ziehst Du dann groß, wenn weiblich, lässt Du sie künstlich befruchten, verkauft diese wieder unter der Bedingung, dass Du die später geborenen Kälbchen wiederkriegst?
Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

Erwin

----------


## rampo

Ganz   Richtig , Erwin .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hatte mal wieder das  Verlangen  auf  , a  g,scheits  Brotwirschtl .






Meine Abendlichen , Besucher manchmal  gleich 5 Stueck .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

ACE der Arbeitsplatz  vom Sohn , hat in Thailand  12 Fabriken .

5 davon  im Isaan , in Vietnam  gibt davon 17 Fabriken .

Erzeugung von Strom ,  von  Hausmuell und  Holz.

Die  Aelteste  steht in Nam Pong , und hat schon 15 Jahre auf den Buckel .

Hier wird nur mit Holz , Stom  erzeugt  9 Megawatt.

Gibt noch  in Roiet    Chaiyaphum  Udon -Thani und  Khon-Kaen  eine .

Khon -Kaen  ist die Neuerste ,  soll aber noch eine in Khon -Kaen  gebaut  werden .

Soll die  Groeste ,mit 12  Megawatt werden , mit Abfall Verbrenung .













Bis  jetzt ist der Sohn noch begeistert vom  seinen  Arbeitsplatz .

Von  der  Bezahlung auch ,  kommt aber schon vor  das mal Samstag oder Sonntag   Einsatz ist .

Da  er mit der 3 Mann  Gruppe  IT   ,  fuer alle 5  Anlagen zustaendig ist .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die  Vorberreitungen  fuer den  wieder beginn , der  Schule sind  erledigt .

Kann dan Losgehen .








Abstandhalten , nix mehr  abschreiben vom Neben an .
Und auch kein fluestern mehr .

Alk vor dem Schulraum , wer haette das mal gedacht 

Bambus  Salat , der war fuer mich . 

Den von der Biene , moechte ich nicht mal  kosten .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hatte vor einigen  Tag  ein Erlebnis , bis jetzt noch nie in Thailand 

erlebt . Da meine Frau und ihre 3 Schwestern mit den 

Bruder auf Kriegsfuss sind . Das Bankonto von den Aeltern

Gepluendert .

Er  kam er mit Frau  und der  Dorfvorsteherrinn  , ich musste mich setzen sie 

gaben mir zu meinen Fuessen ein Teller mit Kertzen 

und Blumen hauten sich vor mir auf die Knie , und 

weinten Rotz und Wasser . ENTSCHULDIGUNG fuer 

alles . Dauerte fast 30 Minuten , meine Biene am Anfang 

sehr LAUT mit ihnen und zum Schluss auch geweint .

Mir war das ganze richtig  peinlich , eine Rauchen konnte ich 

auch nicht dabei .

Hab dan zur Biene gesagt , des geht mie jo nix au .

Warum ich .

Sie Du bist der Aelteste in der Simunghau Familie 

und da macht man das , beim Aeltersten .

Keine Angst hab den Thai Pass noch nicht , wird auch nicht die Pensi lockt mehr .

Zu Essen gabs  Roest  Gemuesse mit  Pilzen ,  zur Zeit viel  Fisch und  Gemuesse .

Uebergewichtige   Bauernfamilie .











Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die  Zeit ist mal  wieder fuer  sie  ,HAUSAREST .

Nur in Notfaellen ausgang ,  Totenfeier  Arztbesuch  der  Whisky und Tickts sind zu ende . :]

----------


## rampo

Natuerlich  gibts neben dem Bahtbaum  , auch  Essen .

















Fg.

----------


## rampo

Man muss natuerlich auch die Aufbauten ,wieder  weg raeumen .

Ist aber kein Problem , der Grossteil der  Schueler sind Farm Kinder  die packen schon richtig an .

Das Matrial gehoert der Schule ,  15  Zelte  500 Stuehle und die dazugehoerigen Tische gehoeren der Schule .

Man kann sich jederzeit das  Matrial  ausborgen , keine Bezahlung dafuer .

Nur was Kaput  ist ,muss  ersetzt werden .

Bei Totenfeier und  Hochzeiten , holt  sich die  Umliegenden Doerfer immer was man so braucht .

----------


## rampo

Das Wichtigste  Essenzeit .








Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mal  wieder  der Retter , Oachkatzl im  Planschbecken .




Dem Bauern seine Spagetti , der Sohn musste  

wieder  uebertreiben .  Man sieht bei seinen  Teller  die Nudeln nicht . ;]






Fg.

----------


## rampo

Unsere  Juengsten  Mischlinge , Zwilinge .

Mama ist Pech Schwarz ,  da hat sich  das Weisse vom Papa nicht durch gesetzt .

12 Tage Jung , Maenlich .










Da laut meinen Aufkaeufer , der Rinderpreis  

im Steigen ist .  Angeblich keine Importe von Rind und Schwein .

Hat  er gesagt mach  mehr , Fleischbullen .

15 Stueck  im Jahr  sind aber fuer mich genug , da ist nicht viel  mit arbeit .

Der Sohn und ich machen das locker , die Mama hat ihre eigenen Viecher Buddha  sei dank .



Fg.

----------


## Enrico

Irgendwann lebe ich wie du, das steht fest  ::

----------


## Erwin

Und ich möchte so leben wie Du, aber zu spät...

Naja, vielleicht im nächsten Leben?

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Enrico, und wo willst Du so leben wie Rampo? In Deutschland oder in Thailand?

----------


## Enrico

In Thailand eher als in Deutschland.

----------


## wein4tler

Dann wirst Du noch eine Zeit warten müssen, bist Du für Thailand genug Kohle dafür zusammen hast. Wirst wahrscheinlich noch Land dazu kaufen müssen. Deine Söhne können inzwischen eine landwirtschaftliche Fachschule besuchen um Dir dann beratend zur Seite zu stehen.

----------


## rampo

> Dann wirst Du noch eine Zeit warten müssen, bist Du für Thailand genug Kohle dafür zusammen hast. Wirst wahrscheinlich noch Land dazu kaufen müssen. Deine Söhne können inzwischen eine landwirtschaftliche Fachschule besuchen um Dir dann beratend zur Seite zu stehen.


Na 8- 10 Rai  ,wuerde ich behaubten , sind mehr als genug  fuer ein wenig verkauf und als Selbsversorger .

Das Fachwissen holt man sich von den Eingeborenen  Bauer ,  die wissen fast  ALLES . :: 

Nur es wir halt  sicher nicht einfach werden , kommen am  Anfang schon sehr  HARTE  Jahre .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mal wieder  Bauern  besucht , man  will ja immer auf dem  Neusten Stand sein .

Wos gibts neix.

Die Zapfsaeulen ,fuer Milch .



Die Lieferranten .



Trocken und Kaelber im Bauch .



Futter beim abzapfen .



Stroh  ,sehr wichtig fuer die Verdaung .



Junge Kaelbinn, 5 Monat .



2 Kleine Stiere , der  Kleinere 10 Tage Alt .
Ging mit zu uns .




Auch nicht viel Wasser im Teich , bei mir gornix .
Solte nicht der Grosse Regen  kommen schauts  sehr schlecht aus .

Er ging mit .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Da er mich immer fragt ,wan kommst du .

Habe ich meinen Thai  Freund , mal wieder besucht .

Seine Liebe gehoert den Wasserbueffel , aber nur  Weibliche .

Da haben sie es Perfekt , viel Gras und Schatten .

Und erst die vielen Wasser Tuempel .










Die Zaehne gebutzt , aber halt nicht Rasiert .
Gibt ja uch Weibliche ,die haben Haare auf den Zaehnen .

----------


## rampo

Wilst  nicht auch welche ,  war seine Frage .

Nein Danke  nicht , zu Alt fuer Neues .

Auch mit  Wasser , das sie brauchen gibts da probleme .

Er hat das Glueck , mit  mehr  Regen ist aber nur 15 km von mir  entfehrnt .


















Beim  zurueckfahren , sehr viel Casawa und auch sehr schoen .


Da die Bauern ihren Casawa, selbst verarbeiten und fuettern.

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Zur Zeit ist alles schön grün bei Euch im Lande. Wofür dient die Schnur durch die Nase beim Wasserbüffel? Dient sie, wie ein Nasenring um den Büffel nach Belieben bewegen zu können? Gelegentlich werden bei Zucht-Bullen Messingringe in die Nasenscheidewand eingesetzt, um sie besser bändigen zu können. Die Nase ist eine sehr empfindliche Stelle am Körper. Es soll auch Stierkämpfe in Thailand geben. Während des ganzen Spektakels werden von den Zuschauern Wetten abgeschlossen. Auch Büffelrennen werden jährlich durchgeführt. Geritten werden die ausgewachsenen Büffel und Jungbüffel von der jüngeren Generation. Die Rennstrecke beträgt rund 100 Meter.  Das Fest ist auch ein Treffen der lokalen Züchter, die ihre Tiere zum Verkauf anbieten.

----------


## rampo

Ja  ist zwar nicht  viel Regen  gefallen ,aber genug fuers Unkraut .

Ja mit der Schnur , durch die Nase kann man sie gut  lenken .

Man macht das aber erst  wen  sie  8 -10  Monate Alt sind , zu Jung muss man dan immer  nachspannen .

Hat fuer  die  Wegrand  grasser , den vorteil .

Man bindet  das  Leittier an , und die  anderen bleiben immer in der Naehe .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Bei uns in der Schule , war wie alle Jahre .

Vatertag das  Fest zu Ehren .

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## pit

Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist und bleibt der Vatertag der 5. Dezember.

----------


## rampo

Unser Juengster , Heute geholt erst 8 Tage Jung .

Aber da bast alles Farbe Groesse und auch Fleisch an den Rippen .

Muste mal wieder nachgeben , er gehoert der Biene .

Auch die Bezahlung , war ihre.

Nicht nur beim Essen muss der Bauer teilen .










Hat jetzt  2 Stueck  Jungbullen  die Biene , der Alte  wir bald 70 . :]
Ihr Liebling 4 Monate  Alt ,  Name  Hund  er ist wie ein Hund immer in der Naehe 

Kalbs Gulasch , gab schon  einige Wochen vorher .


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Dann wünsche ich dem alten Bullen ein langes und erfülltes Leben mit Bienensex und so weiter.  ::

----------


## rampo

Naechste Jahr gehts nachhaus , fuer die  Jungs in Japan .

Bin schon neugierig  ,was  sie mit ihren kleinen  verdienten Vermoegen dan anfangen 

im Isaan .














Fg.

----------


## rampo

Da wir zur Zeit doch einige  Kaelber haben ,die noch Milch brauchen 6 Stueck .

Normal gibts da Milchpulver , aber  da wir zu unseren Milchbauern guten  Kontakt haben .

Gibts frische Milch aber nur von Kuehen die , die erst vor kurzen gekalbt haben .

Diese  Milch wird auch von der Molkerei  nicht angenommen , die ersten 10 Tage nicht .

Hat natuerlich den vorteil  sehr Naehreich ,gegen ueber Milchpulver .














Bin gerade  auch dabei , Bauerbutter  selber machen .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

In Saecke geht halt nicht  mit der Milch , darum in Tanks .

24 Stunden  im Tank  , und  es zeigt sich schon .






Dan abschoepfen ,die schicht 



In ein Glass , und SCHUETTELN UND RUETTELN .

----------


## rampo

Einige Stunden im Kuehlschrank .

Ach ja das Schuettel Glass , solte  eiskalt  sein .






Und fertig .

Das ich nicht vom Fleisch falle , a poor radl Wurst drauf .

Wein dazu gabs nicht , einige Trauben dun auch .


Ach ja  war nicht perfekt  , ich hab nur 1 Prisse Salz  dazu gegeben  2 wehren  optimal .

Bei  Wurschtl  Finger genuegt  1 Prisse .

2-3 Kg will ich noch machen und ab in die Truhe damit .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hab seit   Gestern  wieder  meine Jahres Aufenthaltsgenaemigung hinter 

mir , darf wieder 1 Jahr werkln in der Pampas . Wie 

immer eine sehr nette Beamtin ,ruck zuk . Bin ja 

ein netter Falang . Nur der Mundschutz , is ma schau 

aufm Keks gaunga . Daun glei zum Tesco , ob die Pense 

sicher ist . Wieder Mundschutz , und Kontrole beim 

Eingang . Ollas Ok i bin a G,SUNDS LOCH .




Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Deine Pension aus Österreich das einzige Sichere ist im LOS (Land of Smile), alles andere kann sich stündlich ändern. Mit Deiner vielfältigen Landwirtschaft bist Du ein wichtiger Systemerhalter. Vielleicht kriegst noch einen Orden.
Ist schon toll, dass Reisende, wenn sie überhaupt unter die Gruppe derer fallen, die dazu berechtigt sind, ein 14-tägiges Quarantänepaket in einem der 34 ausgewiesenen Hotels, in Bangkok, buchen dürfen.
Basierend auf den Startpreisen für die Vollpension-Pakete gibt das Conrad Bangkok mit 135.000 THB den höchsten Preis an, gefolgt von Shangri-la am Flussufer Bangkoks mit 125.000 THB und Anantara Siam Bangkok mit 92.000 THB.
Die Quarantäne von Reisenden in Phuket müsste sich jedoch im Anantara Mai Khao Hotel mit einem Preis von 220.000 THB auseinandersetzen. Das Anantara Phuket Suites bietet den günstigsten Preis für 99.000 THB.
Wer wird da noch in nächster Zeit nach Thailand reisen? 
Also Rampo, in nächster Zeit nicht nach Österreich ausreisen, sonst kriegst Schwierigkeiten mit bei der Wiedereinreise.

----------


## rampo

Na   ja  an Orden wirds sicher nicht geben , bin schon zufrieden  keine Probleme .

Zur Sicherheit  solte man schon einige Bahts auf der Bank haben , ja man weis nie .

Es gibt auch Billiger  14 Tage .

Cubic Hotel Sukhumvit, 79 Zimmer mit Sukhumvit Hospital, THB 32.000 

The Kinn Hotel, Bangkok, 61 Zimmer mit Wiparam Hospital. Deluxe Zimmer THB 30.000 

Princeton Hotel, Bangkok, 70 Zimmer mit Vibhavadi Hospital. Superior Zimmer THB 29.000 

Hotel Mezzanine, 200 Zimmer mit Sinphat Srinakarin Hospital. Deluxe Zimmer THB 33.000 

Nur mir wuerde sicher nicht im Taum  eifallen ,in der  Zeit zur Zeit  zu Verreisen .

Zeit hab ich auch nicht dazu , und  3-4 Wochen mit Mundschutz  umherlaufen  wtrklich net .

Was soll ich in  Oesterreich  , lass mich doch nicht  ANSTECKEN  zur  Zeit gehts ja wieder aufwerts bei Euch 

mit  der Seuche .

Peter  bleib  Gesund , und genisse  das Leben so lang man es kann .

Fg .

----------


## rampo

Fuer 4 von den 6 Jungs , gehts raus .
 Noch 1 Monat gibt Milch dan ist fertig , dan ist ein wenig selbs versorger angesagt 












Zum  Essen gabs , Bauern Spagetti .





Alles drinnen was die Bauer  Familie mag .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Isaan Jungs beim Teppel hupfen ,in Japan .

Soll ein Treppen Teppel sein , waehre nix fuer meine Haxen .

Bin aber auch so kein Freund   ,von Wats und Teppel .

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Kriegst Du die Fotos von den Isaan-Studenten geschickt?

----------


## rampo

> Kriegst Du die Fotos von den Isaan-Studenten geschickt?



Die Jungs nix  Studenten  , Arbeiten in Japan .

Da sie auch Freunde auf FB ,bei mir sind .

Bekomme ich immer die Bilder .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Vor 2   Tagen  war ein Rindviecher Kaeufer mal wieder da .

Er wolte jede Woche kommen um ein Kalb so um die 200 Kg 

Lebendig Kaufen .

Hab Danken abgelehnt , er braucht die Kaelber fuer 

Hotels . Duerfte das stimmen kein Import von 

Rindviechern . 

Der Preis fuers Kalb mit 200 Kg das er zahlen wolte 

war nicht ohne . Aber halt schon Besonders Kalbfleisch .

Im wolte er gleich mitnaehmen , aber nix doda der Bleibt .








Zu  Essen , Pambus  Salat mit Nudeln und Pilzen .


Bambus gibts ja zur Zeit genug , zum  Sau fuettern .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hab zwar gewusst ,das die Katze bei uns an Vogel Hot .

Nur so einen Grossen nicht , Katzenfutter wird von ihr 

nicht angenommen . Schwein oder Hendl muss immer frisch sein . Ok ich bin nur fuer die Hunde zustaendig ,

fuer die Katze der Sohn und die Biene . Heute beim Kaffee

im Dach gibts ein Vogelnest , einer von ihnen hat sich 

selbstaendig gemacht . Hab der Katze fast 30 Minuten 

zugeschaut , was macht sie mit den Vogel . NIX auser 

Pled schaun . Gab den Vogel die Freiheit , mit der Katze 

gehts zum Psychiater, do stimmt wos net .










Zum Essen gabs  Paprika  Hendl , vor dem  Topf  wars noch a Gluecklichs  Hendl .




Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mal wieder Nachschub , der passt .
 A richtigs  Wohlknaeul ,der Kleine .










Zum Essen Schwein mit Nudeln , und a poor Eier .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Wir haben da auch eine Kundschaft oder rinn.

Die handelt Onliene , mit unseren Ungeziefer .

Da sie mit mehreren Sachen handelt , hat sie uns 

mal das Salz zum probieren gegeben .

Hab schon einige von dem Salz gehoert und auch gelessen.

Probiert noch nie , schmeckt fast wie gewuertz Salz ,

werde mal einige Gurkerl , darin einlegen .

Wie heists ,einen geschenkten Parsch , schaut man nicht

in den ..........





Habs gleich ausprobiert , hatte eh schon lange guster auf ein  Schmolzbrot .







Paast  Supper ,  auch  fuer  Spiegelei oder  Eierspeiss .
Mein Junger Freund hot g,sogt , des mit de Gurkerl wird nixi .
Muss aber eh erst schaun um Kleine Gurkerl .

Da ich auch auf die Medien , net hoerre .

Herre a net auf   IM .

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Mein Junger Freund hot g,sogt , des mit de Gurkerl wird nixi .
> Da ich auch auf die Medien , net hoerre .
> 
> *Herre a net auf   IM .*


Das müß' ma noch ausdiskutieren!  

...Oder glei: "Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen"   

_DaJüngling_

----------


## rampo

> Das müß' ma noch ausdiskutieren!  
> 
> ...Oder glei: "Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen"   
> 
> _DaJüngling_


Du da net weh , Herr  Franz  :: 

Bei dem Preis ,fuer den klanen Tegl .

Do gibe kann  Baht aus . :: 



Serwas  noch  Vienna  ::

----------


## rampo

Nr  11  .








Nr 12 .







Waun de Woog sogt , Waumbata steig ober . Daun was I , es is wieder Zeit . GEMUESSE LAIBCHEN .







Fg.

----------


## rampo

Heute war mal wieder  Arbeitskampftag , muss schon  sagen unseren Eingeborennen  gehts ganz gut  bei den

Totenfeiern .

Am   Letzte  Tag von der Totenfeier , gibts seit 2 Monaten  immer Grosseinkauf bei der  Biene .

30 Kg  Gob und 20 Kg  Ungeziefer , ab  Hof .

Buddha  sei dank , es gibt jede Woche  eine Totenfeier .

Die Biene  segiert  immer , geh mit zur  verbrennung .

Hab abgelaehnt  ,die gehen auch nicht zu meiner verbrennung .

Muss schon sagen , manchmal  gehe ich auch aber halt nur  wen man sich persoenlich kannte und da gibts schon einige .

War mal wieder Schlemmer Tag , bei dem Essen von Totenfeiern  wirst net  fett , jo bei Alk schon .








A  so A guter Braten Saft , der hat schon wassssssss.



Fg.

----------


## rampo

Kaum spricht man von  Totenfeier , und schon gibts eine die man besuchen muss .

Der Dorfschreier  bei uns ist gestorben , nix 19  Seuche .

Kenne ihn  ,seit ich im Dorf  bin .

Er war der , der im Lautsprecher  bei Totenferien Hochtzeiten und sonstigen Festen .

Immer  ueber Lautsprecher , die  Namen  von den Spendern  laut und daeutlich  verkuendete .

Waren  beim letzten weg , auch  sehr viele anwessend .

Und es dauerte auch sehr lange  zuminnder bis der  Regen kamm.

Ich sagtenoch zum Sohn , wons net  weida  tuan rengsts .

Der Sohn sagte  200 Anwessende werden Namentlich aufgerufen , um den Namotasa jungs  eine neue Dress und einen 

umschlag zu  geben .

Und Oswald du bis a dabei bei de  2 Hundert ,  ober  i was  net dei nr  199 oder 200 .


Bei Heimweg , noch kontroliert .
Im Dorf wird  ,ein  Regenwasser  Kanal  gemacht .
Allso es ist schon Geld da , fuer unsere Eingeborenen .
Und da wird auch was gemacht .

Schnell Viecher Fuettern , und dan selbst  Futtern .









Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Der Selchspeck schaut sehrgut aus. Da krieg ich gleich an Hunger. Du bist ein alter Feinspitz.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

...und ich bin auf Diät!   :: 

 Hendlhaxerl mit Kuminsauce (ขมิ้น)



LG TW

----------


## rampo

> Der Selchspeck schaut sehrgut aus. Da krieg ich gleich an Hunger. Du bist ein alter Feinspitz.



Nau kumm Herr  Peter , du hast natuerlich in der  Alten Heimat  DIE  GROSSE  AUSWAHL .

Waune do nur denk Kuemmelbraten  :: 

Diese Jahr  gibts auch keinen Familien  Besuch , muss mit den Waren von ihnen  Sparsam  sein .

Gruesse in die  Olde Hoamat .

----------


## rampo

> .
> 
> ...und ich bin auf Diät!  
> 
>  Hendlhaxerl mit Kuminsauce (ขมิ้น)
> 
> 
> 
> LG TW


Jo wauma Waumpat is , mussdes  sein  :: 

Sind  das  Gemuesse  Nudel  :: 

Serwas noch  Vienna .

----------


## rampo

Matrial kauft ,um den Weidezaun wieder auf Vorderman

zu bringen . Die Kleinen Jungs naemen den 

Weidezaun unter Strom nicht so ernst .

Suchen will ich sie auch nicht .

Ein paar Bratwuerstel im Stollen , und das 1 Bier .

Senf ist gut , aber der Bestes aus .

Familien Besuch gibts dieses Jahr auch nicht .

na vieleicht kommt ein Hilfspackerl ,von meinen 

Jungen Freund aus Vienna .

ZU MIR .









Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> na vieleicht kommt ein Hilfspackerl ,von meinen 
> Jungen Freund aus Vienna .
> ZU MIR .

----------


## rampo

> 





17  Vaterunser sind aber genug Herr  Franz.

So fueh  hobe net amoll , noch da Beichte , vom  Pfarrer  auf bekommen .

Des Packerl  kaun ruhig  ,Groesser und schwer  sein . ;]

I hob  a Rodl . :]





Serwas mei Junger  Freind .

----------


## rampo

Durch den Gartenzaun machen  fuer die  Rindviecher ,

gleich ein wenig auf Jagt .

Auser  2  Nashorn  Kaefer , nix  dawischt .

Frueher gabs davon schon  viele , bei uns .

Jetzt nur mehr selten .














Die  Kaefer ,sind wieder in Freiheit .
Hab mir und den Sohn , da nicht erfolgreich bei der Jagt .
Einige kleine Happen gemacht , man soll ja nicht Hungrig ins Bett .




Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Noch im letzten Jahr habe ich in Nonthaburi Nashornkäferkämpfen zugesehen. Das war wirklich spannend.

https://thai23.com/thailaendischer-nashornkaefer/

Früher hatten wir in Deutschland auch eine Nashornkäferart. Ich habe als etwa 15-jähriger mal die Larven -sie leben in Sägemehl- gezüchtet. 

Erwin

----------


## rampo

Nr  16 17  18  Weiblich  , will ja nicht das die Jungs  Schwul  werden  :]






Zu Essen gabs  Mittag ,  Bauchfleisch von der Sau  am Griller .

Noch lieber mag ichs kalt , zum Jausnen . ;}
Franzl , der Peste Senf is  fertig .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mal  wieder eine  Pensions verabschiedung , und gleich ein WILLKOMMEN fuer den Neuen Lehrer .

Bei uns in der  Militaer   Schule .

----------


## rampo

Wen ich da an die  Alte Heimat  denke ,  unmoeglich  einig  Jungs und Maechen wuerden eher sagen .

SCHLEICH DE .

Zur Zeit  ist ja den Schulbesuch  in der Alten Heimat , eh ein grosse Problem .

Fg.

----------


## pit

Der hat bestimmt ne Allergie gegen Masken.
 ::

----------


## rampo

So Heiss  wird  da nicht mehr gekocht bei  uns im Dorf , das mit Maske .

Im Ort  nur  mehr 20 % ,mit Maske ,  auch bei Totenfeier  und  Partys .

Wers nimmt die Maske ,oder wers nicht nimmt .

Gibt da  keine Beschwerden mehr ,  vor Monaten JA .

Ist ja eh , jeder mit jeden  irgendwie  Verwant .

Net  Sogn  Inzucht  :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

So der  Zaun fuer die  Jungs ist auch fertig , waren doch fast 450 m zum erneuern .

A haufa  Bahts , wose do ausgehm hob . :]

Schaut jetzt aus bei uns ,wie in einen  Straflager  ;]










Die Jungs sind ganz , Happy die Grosse Freiheit .



 Zu Essen gabs  Ripperl , vom Schweinderl mit  Pilzen .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Bunt- Ka- Thin  bei uns im Dorf .

Sehr wenige mit  Maske ,  sie duerften im TIP lesen .

Das die Maske  fuer  Hugo ist . :]

Meine Biene natuerlich mit dabei , das Kleid 32 Jahre Alt die Schuhe leider nur 2 Jahre .

Grosser Verschleis an Schuhen , immer in bewegung . ;]




Zu erst war mal Putzen  angesagt , 3 Monate nix Puzt .

----------


## rampo

Natuerlich immer mit  Spenden Baum .

----------


## rampo

Lauter Olde Weiber ,haette ich schon gleich geschrieben .
[img]https://up.picr.de/39709458oy.jpg[/img

----------


## rampo

Spenden gabs auch von uns  ,an den Tempel .

Das ein wenig  den Wind weht ,  Sachspenden nix Bahts .

15 Stueck .


Zu Essen gab Salat ,mein Teller .

Das vom Sohn , I mog den Brahm oder Fisch Staberl net .


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Bei den vielen Eiern im Salat wirst ja springen wie ein Steinbock.  ::

----------


## rampo

> Bei den vielen Eiern im Salat wirst ja springen wie ein Steinbock.


Bin  Wassermann, das mit den  Eier kommt  bei  mir  selten vor .

Bei der Frau und dem Sohn  , sehr offt .

Leberkas is ma lieber .



Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Leberkas is ma lieber.


Wobei.....
Ma kennt jo a a Eier auf'n Leberkas auffetuan! ...so is ned! 



LG TW

----------


## rampo

Franzl ,da Kuenstler  :: 

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Franzl ,da  
> 
> Fg.


Is da dermoi gor ned z'runna!   ::  ::

----------


## rampo

> Franzl ,da Kuenstler 
> 
> Fg.


I hobs wissn wolln , es geht .





Fg.

----------


## rampo

Auch der Donnerstag  war Nix , nur Nisseln fertig .

Hab den Teich jetzt abgeschrieben fuer  dieses Jahr , das der noch voll wird .

Muss mir halt  Fisch dan anders wo besorgen .



Die Vormittags  Arbeit erledigt , hau ma a poor Eier ins Pfandl .



Morgen  soll den Sohn seine  Neue Erungenschaft kommen ,  Buddha sei dank nix  Motorad   AUTO .

Company  Auto  , bin da Stiller  Teilhaber .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Bin schon  am verbauen von dem Glump
Die  Guten Teile  rausgesucht , frisch streichen .
Soll ja eine  Ueberdachung  fuer  Autos werden , leider  dieses Jahr 
keine  Ueberwinterungs  Falangs  auf Besuch beim Bauern.
Da war immer einer darunter , der erst um 2 Uhr  Fruehe  ging .
Weil  das  Auto in der Prallen  Sonne stand , und innen das so Heiss 
ist . Sagte  er immer .
Der Sohn und die  Frau sind  Mitternacht , nach  Bangkok um 
Heute  den Antrag fuer einen neuen Pass vom Sohn  abzugeben .
Jetzt sind sie im  Autohaus in BBK  um  Amons  neuer  
Errungenschaft abzuholen .  Buddha  sei Danke  kein Schweres
Motorad und keine  Schwiegertochter . Ich muss den  Arbeitern 
auf die Pfotten schauen . Denke so um 20 Uhr  sind sie  Zuhause .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Schoen langsam  wirds  wos .










Der Sohn konnte es nicht erwarten , sein 50 %  Gurkerl zum Test reinzustellen obs e Plotz hot .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

So die  Ueberdachung ist mal fertig , kommt dan noch der Beton fuer den Boden .

Dauert ein wenig , bin Stier und hob kann zum verkaufen . 

Wie sogt do immer a  Winterfluechtling zu mir , host an Baht fuer mie .

Zu Spaeter Stund wuell er immer 2 Bahts . 













Bin auch mit der Arbeit zufrieden , von den Isaanis  ma muss holt immer dabei sein .

Daun kloppts A .

Auch mit den Preis , ausgemacht waren  10 000 fuer die Arbeit .

Es gab aber dan fuer sie 11 000 , fuer gute  Arbeit .

Matrial Preis  13 000 Bahts  .  

Das Dach hat  12 x 7 m

Fg.

----------


## rampo

So jetzt hast die  19 Seuche auch in der Verwanntschaft zugeschlagen in Oesterreich .

Die Schwaegerrinn vom Aeltern Bruder , hasts erwischt .

Da erst kurz davor  mein Bruder auch Kontakt hatte mit ihr ,  14 Tage  Hausaresst .

Die Kinder besorgen den  Telefon  Einkauf , und der wird vor der Haustuer  abgestellt .

Wie hot da Heinze do gsunger , olls er aus da Pestgrum ause  greut is .

Schaut net guat aus ,in da Oldn Homat .

Hat  da Thailand doch  einiges richtig gemacht .

Zu Essen  gabs  ,  A poor Eier im Pfandl .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Da ich ja auch zu den Warmduscher 
gehoere , und erst meine 2 Mitbewohner .
Der Automat  hat den Geist aufgegeben ,  beim einschalten 
hast den Schutzschalter im  rausgehaut .
Der Elektriker , hot gsog  kaff da an naechn .
Do dure net um . 
5 Jahre  hat der Alte eh ,gehalten .
Wieder  a so  a  grosse Ausgob  3990  Baht.







Gestern Abend , Schnitzel .
Bei meine zwei , Mitesser  muss vom 
Hals der Sau sein .
Immer dies Extra   Wuerstl , der Isaanis .
Bommes und  Salat von den Meterbohnen .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Einer Freundinn von der Biene , hat der 
Wilderer  ihre letzten 3 Hendl g,fressn .
Jetzt  gibts a Wochn  laung ,  Hendl mit  Phyton .






Soll  Sie Dir  ,ein paar Scheiben  von der Phyton  bringen .
Sagte meine Biene zu mir  :], NEIN DANKE  war meine Antwort  ;]

Es gibt nix bessers ols wos gurts , Schnitzl  Kolt zum Jausna .






Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Wie schmeckt so eine Phyton? Wird die gegrillt oder in der Suppe gegessen?

----------


## rampo

> Wie schmeckt so eine Phyton? Wird die gegrillt oder in der Suppe gegessen?


Gegrillt  zu Trocken aber  zubereitet wie ein Balei (Aal) ja das geht .

Gibt aber  Bessere  Schlangen  :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Schoen langsam , bringen  wir  Stecklinge fuer 5 Rai  zusamen .

5 Rai da brauchst so um die 6000   ca , Stecklinge .

Israel  Gras , mit hohen Zuckergehalt .

Da fressen die Rindviecher auch die Staemme , und man braucht sie nicht Haexeln .















Fg.

----------


## Erwin

rampo, weißt Du zufällig, wie die Thais das süße "Israel Gras" nennen? Ich habe "Israel Gras" googeln wollen, um etwas Näheres darüber zu erfahren, aber werde da nur zu "Cannabis in israel" geleitet...

Danke! Erwin

----------


## rampo

> rampo, weißt Du zufällig, wie die Thais das süße "Israel Gras" nennen? Ich habe "Israel Gras" googeln wollen, um etwas Näheres darüber zu erfahren, aber werde da nur zu "Cannabis in israel" geleitet...
> 
> Danke! Erwin




Mott Dwarf Elephant Grass

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

หญ้าช้างหวาน - süßes Elefantengras

----------


## Erwin

Danke Euch beiden!

----------


## rampo

Hat uns wieder mal so ein Hundeliebhaber 
einen seiner  Junghunden vor das Bauern 
Tor  geschmissen .   Immer so  Zniechtln , warte  schon Jahre 
mal auf ein Schaefer  oder  Rotweiller  Berhardiner  solls nicht sein 
der frist mich Arm .
Sagte zur  Biene schau wost den unterbringst im Dorf .
Na meine 2 Mitbewohner  ,der is so liab der bleibt .
Wauna  net gressa wird gehts , muss ehm dan jedn Tog 
holt 3 Flieng   faunga zum essn .









Morgen beginnt  das Seidenfest in , Khon-Gaen .

Ohne  den Weinviertler .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, leider - wir sitzen im Weinviertel fest. Dafür gibts heuer einen echten Christbaum und nicht die Plastiktanne.

----------


## rampo

Zur Zeit wie alle Jahre  , Maul und Klauen Seuche bei den  Milchbauern .  Bin gestern mit den Impfen  fertig geworden ,bei unseren . Die 1 Impfung  die 2 Impfung  48 Stunden  spaeter .
Jetzt keine  Farm besuche und leider auch nix Kaelberkauf .
In 1 Monat gehts dan wieder , fuer Kaelber Kauf . Immer brav am 
desinfiszieren , gibt da auch ein Spruehmittel .
Klauen  und Maul  sollten da immer  besprueht  werden .











Zu  essen , gabs Fleischlaberl .





Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Ich sehe immer Deine Frau fest am Arbeiten und Dich in der Küche. Hat sie Dich wegen der MKS dorthin isoliert?

----------


## rampo

> Ich sehe immer Deine Frau fest am Arbeiten und Dich in der Küche. Hat sie Dich wegen der MKS dorthin isoliert?


Buddha sei dank , dafuer  hat sie ja auch  2 Haende .

Kochn du ich nur wen ich auf was ,aus der Alten Heimat lusst habe .

Ach  ja  der  1  war erst da .




Alles gute vom Bauern .

----------


## wein4tler

Ein essbarer Adventkranz, das nenne ich nachhaltig. hihihi.

----------


## rampo

Bei unserer Schule , war auch gestern der 1 Tag .

Natuerlich der 1 Tag , in ihrer  lieblings  Dress  von den Schuelern .

Aber nur  70 %  ,  30  % kamen in der Uniform .

Die Uniform laesst sich auch leichter  waschen , als  die  Dress .

Ist ja nicht so , das ich der Mama  die Klamoten  hinschmeisse mach mal .

Sie muessen ihre  sachen selbst  waschen ,  auch die  Jungs machen das selbst .
















Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gestern  Abend , war wieder mal die  Dorfvorsteherinn bei uns .

Bier und Kaffee schmeckt ihr , so 2 mal die  Woche .

Diesmal  Eure  Strasse hat jetzt auch einen Namen , sagte  sie .

SEE ADLER STRASSE , nix  Pleite Geier  Strasse .

Hab zur Biene gesagt , sag ihr wan sie die  Rue dela  Gag  Strasse mal wieder Putzen  laesst .

Bevor es die Feuerteufel , machen .





Heute die  Antwort , am 5  wird geputzt   VATERTAG .

Na da hoffe ich doch ,das  am 5 keiner  Stirbt sonst wird nicht gearbeitet .

Leider gabs zur  Abendjause  , kein Archer  nix auf lager hatte der  ALK  Laden .

So musste ich halt  mit   Chang begnuegen .

Der  Dorfvorsteherinn , hat da  gedaugt .

Beim Archa nur 1 , Chang  2  vernichtet .

Bei der Jause , brauchte ich nicht mit ihr teilen .

Da ist ihr a Mama Suppe lieber .





Fg.

----------


## rampo

Und der Trupp kam auch , ist schon verlass  auf unsere Isaanis .











Ueberanstrengt  ,haben sie sich nicht .
Aber das passt  schon , bis naechtes  Jahr .

----------


## rampo

Natuerlich gabs auch  ESSEN , ohne das gibts keinen Handgriff .




Lab Gob , wolte auch ein ein wenig .
Nur bei der Farbe  Rot , hab ichs doch gelassen  









Man setzt  sich zu ihnen , und genau da erfaehrt  man ihre Probleme .
Sind aber zurzeit ,mit ihren Leben zufrieden .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ja der Apfel ,faelt nicht weit vom Stamm .

Der Sohn  war  Autowaschen ,  400 Bahts hat er bezahlt mit allem drum herum .

Er sagt  willst du dich nicht mit  50%  beteiligen , ist ja auch dein Auto .

Host an  Vogl , kaff da a grosse Giskaul und mochs soeber .

Fuer 400 Bahts muss ich fast einen halben Tag  arbeiten  , war seine Antwort .

Er hat sich dan doch eine Groessere , Gieskanne kommen lassen .

Muste wie immer bei der Lieferung , einen Fingerabdruck hinterlassen .





Am Abend gibts die Letzten  , Wirschtl  in da Pfauna .






Fg.

----------


## rampo

Meng Sau , oderso sagen die Eingeborenen bei uns dazu .

Wies im  essen heisen , was e net .








Englische Knoedel  Woche , bei uns  .
Schwein mit  Semmelknoedel 






Morgen Speckknoedel .

Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Dieser schöne Käfer ist ein Bockkäfer aus der Gattung Batocera, die Art heißt höchstwahrscheinlich Batocera rufomaculata. 

Die Larven der Käfer leben im Holz von Mango- und Feigenbäumen. Diese Käferart wurde erstmals 1775 von Charles de Geer beschrieben, De Geer war ein schwedischer Industrieller, dessen Hobby Insektenkunde war.

Die Larven leben im Holz von Mango- und Feigenbäumen. Das Weibchen fügt der Baumrinde einen winzigen Schnitt bei, in diesen Schnitt legt es ein Ei. Das kann sie insgesamt etwa 230-250mal machen. Aus dem Ei geschlüpfte Larven bohren sich in das Holz (Stamm oder dicke Äste), dabei hinterlassen sie tunnelartige Spuren, die wenn die Larven wachsen, d.h. dicker und immer größer werden. Diese „Tunnels“ stören das Wachstum der Mango- und Feigenbäume. Diese so-genannten „mango stem borer“ oder „fig tree borer“ gelten daher als lästige Schädlinge, die es zu bekämpfen gilt. . 
Die geschlüpften Tiere können weite Strecken fliegend zurücklegen, was ihre Verbreitung erleichtert.

Auf Fotos im Internet sieht man öfter die Tiere ohne die eigentlich typischen roten Flecken, oder die Flecken sind gelb. In diesen Fällen hat man die Fotos von getrockneten Insekten gemacht, denn beim Eintrocknen werden die Flecken meist gelb oder verschwinden ganz. 
Erwin

----------


## rampo

Na  es geht ja .







Zu Essen  , Thai mit  Uhu Reis .





Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hab mirs  nicht gedacht , das der Biene ihr Versuch mit  Regenwuermer so gut klappt .

In den Kleinen Tanks , angesetzt .






Dan ab in die Grossen Becken , Mist .










Wir einige Zeit  dauern , bis  der Humus so weit ist .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ausbesserungs  Arbeiten , der Zahn der Zeit 
macht  sich links und recht  bemerkpar .
Nix mehr fuer mich , mann muss halt dafuer bezahlen .
Arbeit gibts genug im Dorf , die das machen .
Mit Hammer und Naegel , jo do kennanse sich aus .
450 Baht am Tag , ja  Burma oder Laos mocht billiger .
Die Biene  zahlt , und sagt das Dorf kauf sehr viel von uns .
Darum nur Arbeiter vom Dorf , Leben und auch lassen .













Fg.

----------


## rampo

Letzte Woche standen mal wieder , 2Totenfeier auf den Program .

Eine  der  Feier  war sehr  Traurig fuer mich , mein  Thaifreund .

Hab im begleitet , auf seinen Letzten  weg  zum Ofen .

Kannte ihn schon 18 Jahre ,  war eine sehr Grosse und auch lange Feier .

Da er ja in der Oeffentlichkeit , sehr bekannt und beliebt war .

----------


## rampo

Essen gings  Auswerts .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gestern sind die   Nagel Arbeiter ,  fertig geworden .

3  Moppet  furen , an Abfaelle  haben sie mitgenommen .

Brav  alles  aufgeraeumt , den Platz verlassen  wie sie in betreten haben .

Duerften  Heute Zeithaben , den Christbaum zu schmuecken . :]



Gesundes  Fest  von der  Bauernfamilie .



Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## rampo

Heute war  Sportfest  in der Schule bei uns .

----------


## rampo

Sport beginnt Nachmittag , do is nimmer so Hoas . :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Seit Gestern gibs beim Bauern , Internet  TV .

Als  Internationaler  Bauer , muas ma mit der Zeit geh .

----------


## rampo

Ach ja .





Als Landwirt  ,solte man es nicht zugeben .

Das Jahr 2020  , war wieder ein gutes Jahr Wirtschaftlich fuer die Bauernfamilie .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Jetzt  schon der 3  Tag ,  11 Grad  6 Uhr Frueh .

Ich glaub schon ich bin in Sibirien ,  eigmocht wie ein passerker trink ich den 1 Kaffee .

Auch am Abend  schnell wieder Kolt , do schmeckta des Bier net besonders .

Jo Eiswuerfel brauchs holt net  :]







Wauns  jetzt  nu aufaungt zum Schneim , des det mie net  Wundern  ;]

Fg.

----------


## schorschilia

> Ich glaub schon ich bin in Sibirien ,  eigmocht wie ein passerker trink ich den 1 Kaffee .
> 
> Wauns  jetzt  nu aufaungt zum Schneim , des det mie net  Wundern  ;]


Siehste, Wunder gibt`s auch im neuen Jahr. ....... ::

----------


## rampo

DANKE , :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Bin eh schon spaet damit dran  , die  Schweine brauchten laenger auf die 100 kg .

Ich schaf das schneller ,wens  sein muss , in 3 Tagen auf 100 .

Boekln und einsuren , da ab in die Eisbox .










Zu essen gabs Schwammerl .




Fg.

----------


## rampo

Sauerkraut auch erledigt , na des is A
Hokn . 3 Stunden nur aum schneiden
Hobel hobi kann.  Jetzt immer am kontrolieren ,und in 4 Wochn
ESSSN .
Heute noch  a Blaugraut  machen ,  zu de  Stoetzn   kehrt  a
Sauerkraut oder Blaugraut . Schicht fuer schicht und Salz , dan
ordenlich beschwehren mit an 10 L Kuebel .




Schicht fuer schicht ,in der Kuebel .
Dan stampfen , frueher hat man das mit den  Fuessen gemacht .
Da ich mir die Haxen ,schon 3 Tag nicht gewaschen habe .
Machte ich es mit den Vorschlaghammer .











Es soll immer bedekt mit , dem  Wasser von den Kraut  sein .


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Mit den Füssen gestampftes Kraut hatte dann das richtig feine Aroma.  ::

----------


## rampo

Da kann man die  Fuesse ruhen lassen . :: 

Blaukraut is a fertig , hobs glei probiert

mit an Speckknoedel .  Der Rest kommt in die Truhe ,  so hat man dan immer .











Fg.

----------


## rampo

> Mit den Füssen gestampftes Kraut hatte dann das richtig feine Aroma.



Keine Angst Peter.

Mein Stampfer .




Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Meine Frau macht auch gerne Sauerkraut und saures Gemüse. Sauerkraut ist reich an Milchsäure, Vitamin A, B, C, K und Mineralstoffen und mit den Kohlgemüsen ein wichtiger heimischer Vitamin-C-Lieferant im Winter. Manchmal kann das enthaltene Histamin bei Unverträglichkeiten Verdauungsprobleme auslösen. Die koreanische Variante des Sauerkrauts, heisst Kimchi. Traditionell werden dabei Chinakohlblätter genommen.
Die Chinakohlblätter werden mit einer separat gefertigten Mischung aus kleingeschnittenen Zutaten aus Rettich, Ingwer, reichlich Knoblauch sowie verschiedenen Gemüsen und Meeresfrüchten der Saison, reichlich Chilipulver eingeschmiert. Die Kohlblätter werden zu kleinen Päckchen geformt und in Tontöpfe gefüllt. 
Das "Buch der Lieder" (Shī jīng), eine chinesische Gedichtsammlung, verfasst vor 2600–3000 Jahre, enthält eine Strophe, die das Einlegen einer Gurke erwähnt. 
Vor allem während der Zeit des Zweiten Weltkriegs wurde im englischen Sprachraum häufig die stereotypisierende Bezeichnung "Krauts" für Deutsche verwendet, welche wohl auf den traditionell hohen Konsum von Sauerkraut während der Wintermonate in Zentraleuropa, speziell in Deutschland, zurückzuführen ist. 
In Österreich gehört Sauerkraut zum Bauernschmaus mit gebratenem und geselchtem Fleisch (Schweinsbraten und Selchfleisch), Frankfurter Würsteln und Knödeln (Semmelknödel, Erdäpfelknödel oder Griesknödel). Im Szegediner Gulasch aus der ungarischen Küche, vermischt sich ein Gulasch mit viel Sauerkraut und etwas Sauerrahm.

----------


## rampo

2 Fuhren Stroh , sind genug .

Fuer die Jungs und Maentscha . 

Nix  einlagern  fuers Naechst  Jahr  , will immer frisches  Stroh fuer sie haben .









Zu  Essen gabs mal  wieder , auf sudern meiner 2 Mittbewohner .









Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Verzeih meine Unwissenheit: Ist das Reisstroh?

Erwin

----------


## rampo

> Verzeih meine Unwissenheit: Ist das Reisstroh?
> 
> Erwin



Ja es ist Reisstroh , bei uns brauchen die Groesseren Milchbauern  so um die 1000 Binkel im Jahr .

Die Kosten fuer einen Strohpinkel , 18 -20 Bahts .

Stroh ist ganz wichtig fuer die Verdauung , bei den Rindviecher .

Wir kommen mit 120 Pinkel , 1 Jahr uber die Runde .

Die Wenigsten Reisbauern , zuenden  nach der  Abernte  das Stroh noch an .

Auch  Papier  hab ich erst vor kurzen gelesen , wir  aus Stroh gemacht .

Fg.

----------


## schorschilia

> Die Wenigsten Reisbauern , zuenden  nach der  Abernte  das Stroh noch an .


Zuerst dachte ich an Reisbesen, war aber etwas zu voreilig. Habe dann weiter gegoogelt....
Ist das in Thailand schon ein Thema?

https://biooekonomie.de/nachrichten/...fquelle-nutzen

----------


## rampo

> Zuerst dachte ich an Reisbesen, war aber etwas zu voreilig. Habe dann weiter gegoogelt....
> Ist das in Thailand schon ein Thema?
> 
> https://biooekonomie.de/nachrichten/...fquelle-nutzen


Durch den Sohn weis  ich nur ,von Papier Erzeugung .

Alles ist Moeglich ,nix ist fix .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Wens gar so Kalt ist , schau ich mir die Alten  Bilder  aus der  Vergangenheit an .

War das Jahr  2001 Dezember , vor  der Haustuere .


Auch der Sohn , hat mal Schnee  gesehen .


Bei den Bilder wird mir gleich wieder  WARM .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gab Natuerlich auch , Traumhafte  Sommer aber halt nur 1 Monat .





Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

-

Sonntag,17.01.21 - 23:55   ::

----------


## rampo

> -
> 
> Sonntag,17.01.21 - 23:55


Sau  Kolt , dahom.

DANKE  Herr  Teiger .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mal wieder unsern Schwerarbeiter  ,abgespeist .  In 2 Monaten hat er das 1 Jahr Hakln  erreicht ,  geht noch mit vollem Elan  zur Arbeit .Bleibt im ja auch nix aunders  ueber .
War sehr positiv  ueberrascht  , von der  Arbeitsstelle .
2 Wochen Urlaub im Jahr , wen man die vielen Feiertage  in Thailand dazu zaehlt  sinds   eh 4 Wochen .
30  bezahlt  Krankentage im Jahr , ohne  Krankenschein .
Heite bin i Kraunk  und Morgn  vieleicht A .
6  Tage  Amtswege  ,werden auch bezahlt .
Km  Geld gibt  auch , bei  Auswerts  Dienst .
Natuerlich  auch  Samstag  einsatz  ,wird Exta  bezahlt .
Auch gibts zuschuss , fuers Wohnen  .
Bei Mama und Papa 
Do derfa  fuer  Thaiverhaeltnisse net jammern .
Und Eier gibts kanne drauf , wor die Moedung  von ihm vom essen .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die erste  Runde  von 3 x 8  Stunden  Selchen  erledigt fuer die Stoetzn .











Morgen noch 1 mal 8 Stunden , dan gibts die 1 auf dem Teller .

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

-

Wünsche dir, auch an dieser Stelle, alles Gute zu deinem 70er !!  :: 

TW aus Wien bei Simmering

----------


## rampo

Franzl i daunkta gaunz narisch . :-*

Jo der Bauer kummt jetzt in des Oeta ,  wo ma sie gerne beim pinkln niedersetzt  :]

Gestern schon g,feiert .

Bei unsern Hofa  Wirtn .









Essn  Trinkn  Fruechte   Kaffee  Eiscrem , so fueh plotz in da Waumpm is .

238 Baht  fuer die Person ,  man geniest das Leben noch .

Do kaunn a die 19  Seuch nix endern  ;]

Gruesse in die Hauptstadt .

----------


## Erwin

70 Jahre! Da gratulier ich auch und wünsche alles Gute für das nächste Jahrzehnt. (die Wünsche kommen vielleicht etwas spät, aber von Herzen). 

Ach, wäre ich doch noch mal so jung! Ist aber nicht, daher tröste ich mich heute mit einer Flasche Ahrwein, den ich eben in unserem Rewemarkt entdeckt habe. Er heißt „Lockdown“. 

Erwin

----------


## rampo

Danke , Erwin .

Einige Jahre solls  doch  noch gut gehen .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

TW, bist Du sicher dass Rampo schon den 70-er erreicht hat. Er schaut noch so jung aus.

Rampo, auch von mir alles Gute und noch viele schöne Jahre auf Deiner Farm.

----------


## rampo

Peter , DANKE  des wird schau ,nix is schau .

So  Sauerkraut ist auch fertig , 10 Kg  Kraut  do gibts holt net fueh .






Die G,Soechtn  Stoetzn , 2 ,5  Stunden in der Gewuerzsuppe gekocht .
Do losse sogor des beste  Thai  Essn links ling , A die  Beste Mama Suppm  :]
Des Gute  Leben in der Pampas ,is schau Aufwendig .

Mein Teller .

Des vom  Sohn , i mog ka Kraut  ;]

Paradeisser Solot ,dazur .


Fg.
Ps . 1 Rauchgang hab ich Heute noch , aber erst ab 20 Uhr  es ist bei Tag schon zu Warm .

Bei Nacht hats doch noch so um die 16-18 Grad .

----------


## rampo

Das war das Letzte rennen fuer dieses Jahr , jetzt heist das Jahr durchhalten .

Das ma des net a aundera , zaumfrisst . :]




Gleich der Test ,noch warm . Bin dan gleich zum Spiegel ,um mich selbst zu KUESSEN .




Fg.

----------


## schorschilia

.....und die Gurken, hast Du die auch selbst angebaut?

----------


## rampo

> .....und die Gurken, hast Du die auch selbst angebaut?


In den Juengeren Jahren ,so mit 65 hab ich sie noch selbs angebaut . :: 

Jetzt Kaufen und ab ins  Glas .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mal wieder was von der Uni , Nachhause gebracht .  Sollen  Blumen werden , hab nach dem Namen gefragt .
Brasil Nuss , hab dan gleich mal das Internet gefragt .
Auser Schantinuss , gibts das Internet nichts her .
Das sind keine Erdnuesse ,hat die Biene gesagt .
Gibts da keine Bilder ,von den Blumen noch nicht .
Des dauert  sogts , is wos neichs aungeblich .  Wichtig mir haum 
des a wauns kanna kennt . 





Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Zwar weiß ich nicht, um welche Pflanze es sich handelt, aber ganz gewiss ist es nicht „Brazil nut“, denn das wäre der Paranussbaum aus Südamerika. Der hat aber ganz andere Blätter als Deine Pflanzen. – Bin gespannt, was draus wird.
Erwin

----------


## schorschilia

Brasil Nuss
Brazil nut
............Basil Krit?  https://www.matichon.co.th/prachachuen/news_443722/attachment/img_20170124_105947  Thailändischer Basilikum?

https://www.blu-blumen.de/produkt/thai-basilikum/ Die Blätter gleichen sich. 

Nur laut gedacht.

----------


## rampo

So schaut jetzt aus , nix mit Baeume .







Basilikum solls auch nicht sein sagt die Biene , und Thais wissen ja  ALLES . :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Bin  Enteuscht , die Blumen sind Bodendecker Blumen .

Werden nur 20cm Hoch , nix zum ESSEN .

Fg.

----------


## schorschilia

> Bin  Enteuscht..... ,


https://www.plantura.garden/gruenes-...rtengestaltung


Ist doch eine schöne und bunte Palette an Blumen.....und wenn schon nicht Basilikum, dann halt Thymian. (Pflanze 15  ::  )

----------


## rampo

So jetzt gibts auch die Aufloessung .

tinyurl.com/1biywhfv  Arachis pintoi..

Ist für Rinder, Schafe usw. eine gute Futterpflanze (frisch oder als Heu oder siliert), reichert den Boden mit Stickstoff an.
Verträgt moderates Mähen.



Genau des is des , hab die Biene gefragt .

Waun kaunne Mahn fuer die  Rindviecher  :], sog lieber net wos de Auntwort wor .

Hab aber eh was besseres , unser  Judengras (Israel )  gedeiht  supper .

Past  auch gut  1 mal die Woche , muessen die Froesche Tanks gelaehrt und gereinigt werden .

Da rinnt das Wasser ,zum Gras .






Zu Essen gabs ,  G,fuehte Erdepfael  Knedl .

Mit Sauerkraut 

Oder Blaukraut 


Wer hat der hat , und wer nix hot .
Der hot holt nix .

Fg.

----------


## Enrico

> 


Das Gelumpe haben wir uns auch mal mit irgendeiner Samentüte aus Thailand reingeschläppt. Wächst seit dem im Gewächshaus ohne Ende. Haben schon alles versucht, denke mal werden dieses Jahr komplett die Erde austauschen.

----------


## rampo

> Das Gelumpe haben wir uns auch mal mit irgendeiner Samentüte aus Thailand reingeschläppt. Wächst seit dem im Gewächshaus ohne Ende. Haben schon alles versucht, denke mal werden dieses Jahr komplett die Erde austauschen.


Wens Zuviel wird bekommens ,die Rindviecher .

Da die Biene sagt ,es gibt Abnaehmer lass ich mich mal ueberraschen .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Fast ein ganzes Jahr war a ruh , die Seuche hat sie  abgehalten .

Jetzt  gehts wieder , auswerts .

Gestern eine  hoehere Landwirtschafts  Abordnug , im Bauerhof .

Alles  anschauen , wos so gibt .

Und gleich die  Bitte , koennen wir wieder Leute zum lernen 

schicken .











Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hatte es zwar nicht vor , aber es gab ein sehr gutes Angebot .

Stiermast , Maesten  zum Kg Preis lebendig .

Da gibts dan , nicht das jammern vom Fleischeinkaeufer .

Die Orwaschl zu gross , der Hals zu  kurz ,der Schwanz zu Lang .

Platz gibts ja genug , nur mehr die Futterstaelle sind zu machen .

In 3 Monaten gehen die ersten 4 Stueck rein , da   ist das wachsen dem ende nah und es geht in die Breite .















Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Ersten Jungbaeuerrinnen  ::  kammen auch schon von der  Abteilung  Landwirtschaft .






Auch gleich ein Geschaeft ,gemacht .

Zu Essen gabs  ,Ripperl mit  Sauerkraut .
Franzl , der  Zwueffe Senf  wor Spitze .
Ober holt schau  wieder  aus , hob jo nu a poor  aundere von du .  :: 






Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hatten Samstag , grossen Besuch im Dorf .

Der  Buergermeister von ,Khon -Gaen kam .

Um der Dorfvorsteherrinn, 2 Punkte zu geben .

Jeder  Punkt bingt  400 Bahts mehr im Monat fuer SIE .

Seit  10 Jahren hat sie das Amt  im Dorf , und macht auch ihre  Arbeit sehr gut .

Ist schon eine beschi....  hokn , bei nur 11ooo Bahts im Monat .

Man  hat auch kleine vorteile , Bier oder Kaffee gibts bei  Besuch Gratis .



Zu Essen gab nach lange ,wieder einmal .

SCHMALZBROT  , mit  Zwiebel oder  Krammeln .

Man ist ja damit Gross geworden , und manchmal hab ich danach richtig einen Heisshunger .

War meisten  das  Schuljausenbrot , eingewickelt in Zeitungspapier .

Wuerde man Heute seine Kinder damit , in die Schule schicken .

Gebe es sich probleme von der Schule her ,  ok  die Kinder wuerdens eh nicht essen .







Fg.

----------


## rampo

Muss schon sagen , das Elefanten Gras von den Juden ist a Wucht .

Vor 2 Wochen geschnitten 

Vor  1 Woche 

Gestern 








In der Regenzeit ,werden wir auf 1 Rai erweitern .

Bei guten Duenger und Wasser , kann man sicher im Jahr  4 mal schneiden .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Bananen sind mal wieder so weit ,fuer Cips.

Natuerlich nur die Gruenen , solte man dazu naehmen .















Salzen oder  Zuckern ,je nach guster .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Unser  Humus Mist hats in sich , ist zwar noch nicht zu Verkauf . Bringt aber schon was .  Zum Wochenende  sind immer  Fischer angesagt .  So  um die 20 -30  Sackerl   Regenwuermer , zu 200g , und auch mir ,  es Wachsen Schwammerl , noch nicht viele aber als Beilage genug .
















Als Beilage .


Man wird sicher bei verkauf von Regenwuermer  lachen , aber das man fuer  1 Kg  Regenwuermer auch 2 Kg  Schwein bekomm .

Also so  schchts gehts unseren Isaanis sicher nicht .

Heute Nacht , und noch immer  mal was ordendliches  vom Himmel runter .

Extremer  Regen , Buddha sei dank kein Sturm .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

So einmal im Monat , kauf ich mir auch a Schnappserl . Nach dem Fett essen brauchts man halt , komme  mit einer Flasche 

locker uebers Monat .  Esse ja nicht immer  zu Fett  nur bei der Letzten Flasche war ich  ueberrascht  .  WOS IS DEN DESSSSS.  zu 

essen gabs no wos  Schwein . Und die ersten Mangos diese Jahr .













Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gestern der 1 Planschtag , war aber nur kurz 

im  Wasser .  23 Grad  is ma z,kolt , ab 28-30 Grad ja da  ists 

meins .

3 Monat , nicht mehr planscht .

Was mir aber vor allem fehlte  , die  Bewegungen im Wasser .

Hab da immer jeden Tag , ein Program an bewegungen .

Ist ja im Wasser  leichter  ,  ok  zuseher  brauch ich dabei sicher 

keine .  In einen Freibad , wuerden sie mich  mit der Zwangsjacke 

abfuehren .

Wen man sich nicht Bloede anstelt , geht im Wasser auch schnaxln .








Zu  Essen gabs Fleischlaberl , leider sind mir die Eier davon gelaufen .

Mein Freund sog , so Buettln du ma net knippsn .


Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Schnackseln im Pool? Da hab' uch ja schon wieder was verpasst im Leben...Naja, vielleicht im nächsten Leben

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Beim Schnackseln im Wasser musst aufpassen, dass der NACHWUCHS keine Schwimmhäute bekommt.  ::

----------


## rampo

Mit dem Abwasser und Regenwasser Kanal sind sie fertig , bei uns im Dorf.

Jetzt  beginnen sie  ,eine Neue Haubtleitung vom Wasser zu machen .

Also Bahts gibts doch noch fuer die  Pampas , von ihnen .

Die N2 wird von Khon - Gaen ,  Richtung  Udon - Thani 4 Spurig  ausgebaut da werken sie ganz wild .

Hoffentlich machen sie auch eine Umkehr dan , zur Neuen  im Bau  Immi auf der anderen seite .

Den die naechste Umkehr , von KKC komment  ist fast 10km weit .







Zu Essen gabs mal wieder , nach laenger  Zeit  LEBERKAS .










So mag ihn die ganze  Bauerfamilie .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mal wieder 2 Tage  Wandertag  mit Zelten  ,in der Schule .

Nicht so weit , nur im Umkreis , so das sich keiner verirt .

Mein groester war beim Bundesherr   50 Km , mit Sack und Pack und der Geliebten am Ruecken .

----------


## rampo



----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, bist Du der Ausbilder bei den Pfadfindern? Könne die Kinder auch schwimmen?

----------


## rampo

> Rampo, bist Du der Ausbilder bei den Pfadfindern? Könne die Kinder auch schwimmen?


Der Grossteil der Jungs ,kann schwimmen .

Bei den Maedchen , ein kleiner teil .

Der Letzte Junge , der in der Umgebung ertunken ist .

Das war  vor 12 Jahren , sein Juengerer Bruder konnte sich noch an Land retten .

Gibt auch Schwimmkurse von der Schule aus , nur die beteiligung ist bei den Jungs Gross .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Da sie  Probleme haben , sie bringen den Grossen Misthaufen nicht weg .

Will man eine 2 Verbrennunganlage bauen , noch staerker als die 1 .

Soll 10 -12 Megawatt  ,bringen .

Am 28 sind ja Wahlen , und da wird auch abgestimt ob das Dorf  fuer eine 2 Anlage stimmt .

150 Menschen haetten dan auch arbeit .











Die Verbindungs Leute , werden halt  jetzt gebeten es dem Dorf  schmackhaft zu machen .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Da wird Deine Frau wohl Aufklärungsarbeit betreiben müssen. Was spricht gegen ein zweites Werk? Gibt es da Bedenken von Seiten der Landbevölkerung? Die Anlage wird hoffentlich mit den nötigen Filtern betrieben werden.

----------


## rampo

> Da wird Deine Frau wohl Aufklärungsarbeit betreiben müssen. Was spricht gegen ein zweites Werk? Gibt es da Bedenken von Seiten der Landbevölkerung? Die Anlage wird hoffentlich mit den nötigen Filtern betrieben werden.


Ist nicht dafuer ,zustaendig .

Wuerdes du in deinen Ort , fuer eine 2 Stimmen .

Es gibt staendige Kontrollen vom Ausstoss ,und  Filter .

Die 1 Anlage ist in Ordnung , auch die 2 wuerde so sein .

Na ja , mir muss  wurscht  sein  als   Gast .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ende Juni gehts fuer die  Isaan Jungs , nach 3,5 Jahren Nachhause .

Bin schon gespannt , was sie dan angehen Zuhause .

----------


## rampo

A jo  Zuessen gabs Erdaepfel Puffer .

Hatte mal so ein Richtige verlangen ,nach ihnen .











fG.

----------


## rampo

In der Militaer Schule , gabs mal wieder einen Wettbewerb .

Roboter bau ,  Sponsor  fuer die 20 Bausaetze war die Muellverbrenungsanlage ACE .

----------


## rampo



----------


## rampo

So schaun dan Sieger , aus .


Wir sehr viel , fuer die Jungs und Maedchen gemacht .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Unsere 2 Neuen   ausgesetzten  Zulaeufer , was soll aus ihnen mal werden  ::

----------


## rampo

Hatte mal wieder verlangen , Nierdal .

Suess-Saure .

Die Biene verneinte das sie da  mit isst .

Dem Sohn hats sehr ,geschmeckt .




24 Stunden in Milch eingelegt ,im Kuehlschrank




Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Den Stinkfisch "Pla ra" essen sie, aber bei saure Nierndln streiken sie. Macht nix, bleibt Dir mehr.

----------


## rampo

> Den Stinkfisch "Pla ra" essen sie, aber bei saure Nierndln streiken sie. Macht nix, bleibt Dir mehr.


Ja  , Alles was  Opa Oma Papa und Mama , sagten das ist das Peste gehoert zum Feste .

Der Sohn isst sehr viel mit mir ,Oesterreichisch .

Heute Gabs Lab , von  Hendl  Herz Leber Nierndln  ,innereien halt das hat mag man .

Da mir der Reis ,mehr als  3  Mal die Woche am Keks geht .

Ein gutes  Saaftel , und Semmelknoedel dazu .





3 mal die  Woche , ist genug fuer Reis .

Fg.  Und Durchhalten ,in der Alten Heimat Peter .

----------


## rampo

Regenzeit  ist bei der Biene , auch Gop Frosch Zeit .

Hatte ja einen guten Lehrmeister , mich .

Vorallem gets da bei uns um  Huags (Kaulquappen )

----------


## rampo



----------


## rampo

Zu  Essen gabs  Bochane  Leber , aber nicht von einenen Bochan .

Sonder vom  Schwein .

Meine 2 Mittesser  , gabs wieder Extra  Wurst .

Meine Leber .



Den  Sohn sein Teller .

Ohne  Eier geht bei im nix 

Das  Teller von der Biene ,  Farbenpraechtig .


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Wie ich sehe a guats Fuada! Und gxund dazua.

----------


## rampo

Auf draengen meiner  2 Mitbewohner  , Grippe  Impfung .

Gestern  gingen wir .

Hab aber schon der Biene klar gemacht , nix 5 Uhr hoch und dan Stundenlang warten .

Haendy  zum spielen hab ich keins , und TV intressiert mich nicht .

Auch Leute  stunden  lang beobachten , ob sie Nassenbohren oder ins G,waun schneitzn  nicht .

Es ging ins ganz neu gebaute RATCHAPHRUEK  KH .

Sehr schoenes Kh , mit  viel Holz verbau  Parkplaetze auch genuegen .

Vom aussteigen bis zum wieder einstieg vom Auto,  hat das ganze 1 Stunde gedauert .

Optimal fuer an Pensoniesten ,der keine Zeit hat . :: 

Nach der Impfung ,muss man noch 30  Minuten  warten  , ob keine nebenwirkung .

----------


## rampo

Gab natuerlich ein Impfbuch  , in 1 Jahr  wieder .






Geschenke  gabs auch , kleine Kuehltaschen .
Um den Preis ,hetts e a Goldene Uhr gem solln .



Zu essen gabs Faschierte  ,Haendl Laberl .

Der Sohn konnts net erworten .


Die Impfung  pro Person  ,900 Bahts .

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

...und wann werdets gegen Covit-19 geimpft?

Wisst's da schon was? 

Ich bin morgen dran!

seass da TW/FW/WS   ::

----------


## rampo

> .
> 
> ...und wann werdets gegen Covit-19 geimpft?
> 
> Wisst's da schon was? 
> 
> Ich bin morgen dran!
> 
> seass da TW/FW/WS



Das Steht noch in den Sternen , da Buddha was a net .

Na angeblich ,wen die Seuchen Hochburgen durch geimpft sind .

So ende Mai .

Muss aber sagen man haelts sich bei uns , an die Vorgaben .

Die 4 groesten Partys , wurden abgesagt .

Es ist sehr ruhig , aber das Geschaeft klappt .

Da Hunger is immer do .

Serwas , WS .

----------


## rampo

Gestern war mal wieder , die 40 Grad erreicht .

Da  will man fast nicht aus den Wasser , schnell Viecher fuettern und dan wieder ins  Wasser.

So hatte ich es vor , nur es kam dan anders .

----------


## rampo

Und es kamm  ,anders .

Schnell ein Bier in der Fischerhuette ,und dan ab ins nass  das war 

meine vorgabe .

Das Halbe Bier in mir , es wurde dunkel .

Hab mir gedacht ,das wird wieder so 10 -20 minuten dauern 

der Regen .

Es wurden 2 Stunden in der Fischerhuette und 3 Bier .

Hab geglaubt ich hab schon sehr schwere  Unwetter 

erlebt in der Pampas .

Aber das war bis jetzt das schwerste , hatte keine 10 m 

Sicht . Das Bier gab ich nicht  aus der Hand , der Sturm koennte es 

ja holen .

In den 2 Stunden war  der Teich fast voll , ich mit den 3 Bier auch .

Buddha sei dank nur kleine schaeden .

Das Dorf  hatte 8 Stunden kein Tv .




















Fg.

----------


## rampo

Letzte Woche war 3 mal  Strom  Ausfall , bin sehr  froh das wir  da doch eine Hilfe haben .

Unsere Notstrom Maschine ,wird balt 10 Jahre Alt .

Aber immer noch ok , wen man sie braucht .

Am Anfang gabs mit der Kleinen  Batterie immer probleme nach ca 1 Jahr , hab jetzt eine grosse Auto Batterie  schon das 3 Jahr 

kein problem mehr .

Beim Letzten Strom Ausfall , hab ich mal ihre leistung getesstet der Maschiene .

Alles  eingeschaltet was Strom braucht .

TV   . 1 AIR .  4 VENTILATOREN  . WASSERPUMPE  . PUMPE VOM PLANSCHBECKEN . AUCH DER WEIDEZAUN . WARMWASSER DUSCHE .

Es gab  keine probleme .

Beim 1 Grossen  Strom   Ausfall  , der  8 Stunden gedauert hat  musste ich 4  Diesel  nachfuellen .

Hab ja einen  Diesel Generator , ist zwar ziemlich laut  aber er staeht ja nicht beim Haus  sonder in der Futterkammer 

von den Rindviecher .

Die Ersten eigenen  Mangos  geerntet , so um die 3 Stueck  esse ich jeden Abend .







Fg.

----------


## rampo

Auch meinen Jungs und Maedls  ,daugts  3 x am Tag im Wasser .

Bei mir ist zur Zeit  oefters  im  Wasser , immer an der 40 Grad Marke .














EINFACHES  FRUEHSTUECK .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Auch der Sohn  hat jetzt  mal 1 Woche von  der Firma aus  Heimarbeit , wegen der  19 Seuche .





Er hatte vor dieses Jahr , 2 Jahre  jeden Samstag zur Uni um auf Ingenieur zu machen .

Na vieleicht  klappt  naechstes Jahr , wen sie  wieder alles unter Kontrolle haben .

Zu  Essen  , nach laengen wieder  mal  LEBERKAS .





20 000 Baht  solls aber erst bei  wiederholten mal ,ohne Maske  sein .

6000 ist der  Einstieg ,  da kommt ja ein Tchik in verbottener zohne  Billiger  C--

Es heist aufpassen ,wie beim  rauchen .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ich bin ganz begeistert vom dem  Elefanten 

Gras  aus  Israel , vor 2 Monaten der  Erste schnitt.

Letzte Woche  der 2 Schnitt  , des kauns im Jahr  6 Mal 

schneiden .  Bauer  wos wuest mehr . {*















Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gestern in der Frueh ,der 1 Kaffee .

Hatte Glueck das er mir nicht in den Kaffee  viel,   von 5 m Brett runter gefallen .

Hat  da aber doch einiges  abbekommen , a bisserl Deppat im Schaedl wolte nicht abhauen .

Kamm immer naeher  , Kaffee wolte der doch nicht .

----------


## rampo

Na das  wars dan fuer ihm , waunst net ohaust .







Muss da immer an meine Jugend denken , duede nimm na im Mund und spuede  :]

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Donerstag waren die 90  Tage  ,wieder einmal .

Hab zur Biene gesagt , nimm mir vom Markt  gleich Tabak mit .

Nur leider  war der Marktsitzer mit dem  Tabak , schon 2 Wochen nicht auf seinen  Standl .

Ok  den was sie mir mitgebracht hat , geht auch .

12 Stueck  ,das Klappt fuer ein  Monat . ;}





Bei den 90 Tagen  , hab ich zur Biene gesagt .

Frag mal ob ich schon dieses Jahr , die Verlaengerung im Dorf machen kann.

Sind ja dan nur 2 Km  ,Luftliene .

Dieses Jahr wirds Nix ,hat sie gesagt.

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Nashorn Kaefer , die Maennlichen sehe ich oefters bei uns .

Weibliche sehr selten .

----------


## rampo

Zu Essen gabs , keine  Kaefer  sind   doch zuwenige  :]

Pikanten Faschierten Braten ,mit  Ei und Essiggurkerl . Normal gibt man auch Karoten dazu .


Wauns ka host ,daun  eben  net . ;]











Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Hallo Rampo,
mit dem "Nashornkäfer" hast Du Dich etwas vertan, der gezeigte Käfer ist ein Bockkäfer (Cerambycidae), typisch sind die langen Fühler. 

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Da hat Erwin recht mit dem Bockkäfer. Nashornkäfer sehen etwas anders aus.
Habe solch ein Exemplar 2019 an unserer Gartenmauer fotografiert.

----------


## rampo

Hab mich da auf meine 2 Einheimischen verlassen , sie sagten Weiblicher  Nashorn Kaefer .

Man solte sich halt ,auf nix verlassen  :: 

Da ja die  Weiblichen ,  angeblich kein Horn haben .



Fuer einen Borkenkaefer ,war er mir  zu  Gross  .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ein wenig  Gartln ,  die Bodendeckerblumen 

einig werden sehr dicht . Ander halt nicht .

Da gibts dan halt Gurken Bio,  fuer mich  Essig Gurgal  und 

Gurken Salat .  Meine 2 Mitesser moegen sie lieber Natur .






Zu Essen gabs ,eine Kleine  Stelze gebraten .

Fuer mich ,  nur abnagen vom Bein .
I mog des . ;}


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Bei unseren Kleinen  Kaffee , 2 Km  von uns entfernt .

Gibts seit Neuersten  nicht nur Kaffee Keks  Torte , auch so kleine Happen .

Schaut ja ganz  lieb aus .

Durfte  es als einer von den ersten  Testen , der  Bauer kommt aber mit 2 da nicht aus  :: 

Eins  25  Baht  zwei  50 Baht , der Preis  dafuer  ist in Ordnung .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Ersten Gugal  g,erntet .

Essig Gurken .






Zu Essen gabs an Wurstsalat .




Fg.

----------


## rampo

So Fertig ,  Rind Schwein Wurst , Erbsen Mais  Schwammerl . Kartoffel   Paradeiser . Fueh Pfeffer  Zwieber und Knoffe . 

Gut Gewuerzt .

Der Grossteil geht in die Truhe ,man hat dan .

In Bauern seine Spagetti .








Man kann auch uebertreiben , der Schwerarbeiter  :]


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Test von meinen Essiggurken , PAST .










Frau und Sohn , moegen sie lieber Natur .


Man  kommt in das Alter , da traeumt  man von guter Jause oefters .

Als von guten Sex   :: 

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Man  kommt in das Alter , da traeumt  man von guter Jause oefters .
> 
> Als von guten Sex




Servas aus Wien  TW

----------


## rampo



----------


## rampo

Heute solls Nachhause gehen , fuer die  Isaan   Jungs in Japan .

Fast  4 Jahre ohne einmal ,Heimat Besuch .

Duerften die Letzten Bilder von ihren  Arbeitsplatz sein , sind zwar sehr  schoen .

Aber nach so vielen Jahren , geht da des aum zaga .














Letzte Abendmahl .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Letzten 4 Tage immer um die 43 Grad ,Warm .

Da willst aus dem 35 Grad Wasser ,net ausse .  :: 



Zur  Abkuelung , gabs  Sibirisches Gulag  Gulasch . :: 



Fg.

----------


## schorschilia

> Die Letzten 4 Tage immer um die 43 Grad ,Warm .
> 
> Da willst aus dem 35 Grad Wasser ,net ausse .


Solltest aber, bekommst sonst eine schrumpelige Haut; bist jetzt schon über einem Jahr drinnen.  ::

----------


## rampo

Im Sternzeichen  WASSERMANN  , man  hat .

Bei Sternzeichen Jungfrau , muesste ich luegen . :: 

Manchmal hab ich wirklich bei laengen Wasseraufenthalt  ,verunzelte  Finger .

Wie  in meiner Jugenzeit bei Fischen , nur halt keine Blauen Lippen Wasser nicht Kalt .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Es gab mal wieder Oesterreich Woche ,des muss sei .  :: 

Ohne dem ,hasts nix in  Thailaund .  :: 

Brotwirschtl , mit ollem wos dazu  kehrt .

Paprika  Hendl .

Kalbs  Gulasch .

Kalbs Schnitzln .

Gemuesse  Laberl .

 Gsoechte  Stoetzn .

A Saure in Essig und Oel .

Des um und auf , da Leberkas .

Am  Abend holt  Kolt .



Fg.

----------


## rampo

So das Leidige Tema , Erbschaft  von den Schwiegerelten  ist auch im Trockenen .

Hat zwar  fast 1 einhalb  Jahre gedauert ,  aber gute  Arbeit braucht seine Zeit bei Amt . 

Die 30  Rai  von den  Eltern , 15 Rai bleiben beim Sohn ,

15  Rai  je 5 Rai bekommen die 3 Enkelkinder , der Sohn ist da auch mit von der Partie.

Da nur 2 Toechter , Kinder haben  die ander 2 sind Kinderlos .

Die  Bahts  liegen auch sicher auf der Bank , die werden dan  bei einer Party  fuer die Schwiegereltern  verjubelt .

Wan warte die  Seuche ab , da ja eine  Tochter in England lebt .

Zu Essen gabs  ,  Bochhaendl  Stuecke  von  Hendlhaxn .

Nix Hendlbrust  ,  die von den  Haxn sind richtig  saftig .

Meine 2  Mitesser , sagten  besser als die im  Steak Haus .




Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Dahoam essen is immer besser! Hab letzten Freitag Bratwürstl-Brat in Saudarm abgfüllt. Dann 45 Minuten zwischen 75 und 80 Grad gekocht,
dann abkühlt und Lufttrocknt. Nachher in Folien und ab in den Gfrierschrank. Zu Zweit hama fast 6 Stunden braucht, weil ma a Weißwürstl
probiert ham. Des Brat muss zweimal durch den Cutter und gekühlt werden. Alles guat gangen.

----------


## rampo

So von den 3 Jungs ,die in Japan gearbeitet haben und jetzt wieder im Isaan  zuhause sind .

Weis ich jetzt auch was sie mit den , verdienten Bahts machen .

Einer hat sich einen Traktor mit zusatz  Maschienen gekauft ,  Mama und Papa haben eine kleine Farm .

Arbeitet aber  auch auswerts damit .

Der  2 auf  Moppet  Werkstatt , das  passt .

Der  3  ist mit  den Bahts  , zur  Gesichterschneider  FB  Freundin .

In den Nord -Osten , mit Bats bis in allen Himmelsrichtungen Willkomen . 

Leider keiner wolte auf Figaro  machen , im Umkreiss von 5 km  nur 1  Haarschneider .

Und der nimmt nur  Voranmeldungen ,an .

Er sagt 10-12  Stueck am Tag sind genug ,  bei 100 Bahts  pro  schnitt  .

Hat er sogar recht . 


Zu Essen .

Da gibts schon  sehr Grosse ,  Stuecken von den Viechern .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Der Sohn hat sich auch eine Klima  gekauft , da er zur Zeit Heimarbeit hat .

Und nicht ins  schwitzen kommt am PC .





Die 19  Seuche geht mir schoen langsam , aum  zaga .

Keine Partis  Einladungen , wie ein Einsiedler das Leben .

Man kommt nicht mehr ,so richtig unter die  Eingeborenen .

( Und soeba  Kochn ,musst a immer  )

Es gab  Gemuesse Schinken Rollen , muss jo net immer wos Fetts sei .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Wasser  genug , im Teich .

Jetzt gibts auch wieder  Fische , die 

Problemlosen Pla Duc  ,Russia.







Thaiwirschtl  Kren Senf und a Worms 
Sauerkraut .  I mog des Sauerkraut , beim Essn kitzlts 
in da Nosn . Und naechtn  Tog , ers richtig aum Topf .



Fg.

----------


## rampo

So jetzt ist die 19 Seuche ,auch bei uns im Dorf angekommen .

Eine Frau aus dem Dorf , und ein Mong aus dem Ausbildung Wat .( Die Seuche macht auch nicht halt , vor den Manotasa 

Jungs )

War bis jetzt schon sehr ruhig ,im Dorf  zur zeit wie am Friedhof .

Suppen Kueche , nix hinsetzen und ane Raucha .  Essen im Plastiksackerl , und pfite Gott .

Bin sehr froh , der  Casawa  ist in der Erde  zur Zeit mog kanna  hakln .

Wichtig  Kaffee  , nix im Raum .

Aber  Drausen kann man ihn noch genissen , und ane raucha .









Das musste mal wieder  sein .







Fg.

----------


## rampo

War Heute meine Kontrole im Uni Krankenhaus , und auch Plulverl holen fuer die Naechten 4 Monat .

Frueher war das immer fuer in 3 Monaten , jetzt 4 Monat 3 mal im Jahr ist eh genug .

Das Krankenhaus hat noch am Freitag angerufen , ich brauch nicht  so frueh kommen .

Da es  keine Grosse Blutkontrolle , gibt .

War was Poitives , bin eh immer gradig wan ich in der Frueh keinen Kaffee trinken kann .

Natuerlich mit  Maske , auf verlangen meiner Biene  mit 2 .

Ist 1 schon scheisse , na es missn zwa  sei .

Kontrolle  vom Arzt  20 Minuten , der hatte sogar 3 Masken (Dem geht a da reissssss)

Er fragte auch ob ich mich Impfen lassen will ,  die Biene hat im gesagt der word  nu zur .

Hatte auch per Mail , 2 mal die Moeglichkeit zu Impfen die  Podschaft haette es moeglich gemacht .

Zu weit weg .

Dan  in  Tesco  Kontrolle die Pense  ist sicher,  und Elektrik  bezahlt  .

Eine Dank der  Putsch  Regierung  , 580 Baht  wenig  bezahlt .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Welchen Impfstoff haben sie Dir angeboten? Lese ich richtig, dass die österreichische Botschaft in Bangkok auch eine Impfung angeboten hat?

----------


## rampo

> Welchen Impfstoff haben sie Dir angeboten? Lese ich richtig, dass die österreichische Botschaft in Bangkok auch eine Impfung angeboten hat?


Den Impfsoff  ,wussten sie nicht  :: 

Hatte 2 Mail  am 18 und 21  Juli ,von ihnen .

500 Km ist mir  zuweit , bei der Seuche .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gestern war der Sohn  gegen die 19 Seuche  Impfen ,  die Biene haette auch die Moeglichkeit gehabt .

Da in Aerztlicher Behandlung  ,keine Impfung .

Die Impfung war von der Fima vom Sohn angepoten , im  Kh  RATCHAPHRUEK  Khon -Gaen .

Heute werden die Restlichen 70 Arbeiter von der Firma , geimpft .

Am 26 .8 . 2021  , hat der Sohn die 2 Impfung .

Impfstoff war  Pfizer  , bei der 2 weiss er es noch nicht bis jetzt  hat er  keine Nebenwirkungen .

Zu Essen gabs  Lab vom Schwein  Uhu Reis  und die Stengel von Seerosen .





Fg.

----------


## schorschilia

Was ist Uhu Reis? .....Klebreis?

----------


## wein4tler

Da UHU ein Klebstoff ist, scheint es der scherzhafte Ausdruck von Rampo, für Klebereis zu sein.

----------


## rampo

> Da UHU ein Klebstoff ist, scheint es der scherzhafte Ausdruck von Rampo, für Klebereis zu sein.


Ja ich sag dazu immer UHU Reis , hab der Schwaegerinn mal zugeschaut .

Wie sie  Drachen , fuer ihre Kinder machte .

Mit  Klebereis , sie flogen auch noch .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Einmal die Woche ,Weidezaun Kontrolle .

Ca 1 Km , die Hunde duerfen da nicht mit  sonst kommt mir nix vor den Knippser .

Manchmal  wers aber gut ,  Regenzeit ist Froschzeit und Schlangenzeit .

Einige Viecher sind mir doch , vor den Knippser gekommen .

Auch einige  Schlangen ,nur  die waren schneller als ich .

















Fg.

----------


## rampo

Regenzeit ist  bei uns auch Bambus ZEIT .






Da war der  Sauerkraut  Hobel ,  wieder  SUPPER .

Bambus  Omlett.

Hendl Lab , mit frischen Bambus .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Regenzeit  ist natuerlich Schwammerl Zeit ,in der  Pampas .
Das sind aber nur die ,EINMALIGEN .





Da denkt man an die Alte  Heimat , do bist mit der Scheibtruhe .
In den Maerchenwald  g,fohrn , und hostas o,gmaht .





Es gibt nix bessas , ols wos  guats.



Fg.

----------


## rampo

Beim Ersten Regen , im April gabst 
das Grosse Konzert im Teich . 
3 Tage lang . 









  Dan die Fruechte vom ,Konzert .






Ochsenfroesche  werden nicht viel groesser , aber pleren  wie die ganz GROSSEN .





In der Suppe ,sind sie ein genuss fuer unsere Isaanis .

Komplet  mit Herz  und Leber ,kommen sie in die Suppe  

Toetlich ist das nicht , ich lebe ja noch . 

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Schmecken auch in der Pfanne gebraten ganz gut.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Schmecken auch in der Pfanne gebraten ganz gut.



Des hoit i fia a Gerücht!  (Das halte ich für ein Gerücht!)   :: 




Mich beutelt es ab!

Da ist mir schon ein Essen so wie bei mir, heute z'Mittag, lieber... ganz ehrlich!  :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Und wenn sie nach Nugat schmecken, nicht mal probieren würde es ich  ::

----------


## rampo

Wie hat die  Mama ,immer Gesagt .

Wauns  Hoaglich  bist  , bleibst  ueber .

Oder gest mit  Hunger ,schlofa .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Und recht hat die Mama ghabt. Drum is ja a was aus Dir gwordn!

----------


## rampo

Bin sehr froh , das ich meine  Jungs 
gegen die Hautkranheit geimpft habe .
Zur Zeit gibts  die auch in unserer  Umgebung .
Nachfrage nach  Rinder ist  auch sehr , spaerlich .
Fuer meine fehlen eh noch 100-150 Kg  ,zum verkauf .
Koennte ihnen meine 100 geben .
Haben ja auch die Staek Buden alle noch geschlossen , nur Verkauf 
im Plastik Sackerl  vor der  Eingangstuer .
Das  Essen im  Plastik Sackerl ,ist auch nur ein  Kinderteller .
Warte noch bis sie wieder Oeffnen , dan 3-4  Kinderteller  :: 
zum gleichen Preis .





Fg.

----------


## rampo

Muss schon sagen ,die Jungs fressen auch gewaltig .  80 Kg  Casawa  Silo Blaetter ,

20Kg  Trockene Casawa Wurzen .

50 Kg  Bier Treber , ist das einzige was ich zukaufe .

Und noch das Juden  Gras ,bis zum  abwinken .

Sind aber von 6  Uhr bis 16 Uhr immer auf der Weide .

Da koennte ich auch unser Dorf fuettern. :]
AM  TAG .











Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Die Öffnung kommt ja mit Oktober. Dann rennen sie Dir die Türen ein, wegen dem Rindfleisch. Oder doch nicht?
Wer hat in dieser Regierung wirklich das Sagen, von wegen Öffnung?

----------


## rampo

> Die Öffnung kommt ja mit Oktober. Dann rennen sie Dir die Türen ein, wegen dem Rindfleisch. Oder doch nicht?
> Wer hat in dieser Regierung wirklich das Sagen, von wegen Öffnung?


Ich und die Jungs haben noch Zeit ,  2-3 Monate dan gibts auch die Richtigen KG .

Bei den  Regierenden , nix is fix , ober ollas is moeglich . :: 

Bei Euch ists ja noch schlimmer . :: 

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Dafür haben wir Super-Wissenschafter.
Zwei der Ig-Nobelpreise (unehrenhafter Nobelpreis) gingen – zumindest teilweise – nach Österreich:
1.) Die Auszeichnung in der Kategorie Wirtschaft für die Entdeckung, dass das Übergewicht der Politiker eines Landes ein guter Indikator für die Korruption in diesem Land sein könnte. Passt für die österr. Politiker nur bedingt. Die Korrupten waren meistens dünn und fragten nach ihrer Leistung.
2.) In der Kategorie Chemie bekamen Forscher aus Österreich, den Preis für die chemische Analyse der Luft in Kinos, um zu testen, ob die von Zuschauern produzierten Gerüche zuverlässig den Grad von Gewalt, Sex, antisozialem Verhalten, Drogengebrauch und Fluchen in dem Film auf der Leinwand widerspiegeln.  ::

----------


## rampo

Ist schon laeger her , Wasserverlusst im 

Planschi .  Hab aber immer damit gerechnet,

Chlor  machts moeglich .

Fliesen kommt nicht in Frage , die Haxn wollen nicht mehr . 

Als  Plastik  Folie ,  hab ein  wenig Gegoogelt .

3-6 Wochen  Wartezeit , und Vorauszahlung .

Bin mit dem Plan , zum Planenschuster bei uns gefahren .

2 Tage spaetter  ,konnte ich mir die Plane hollen .

Fuer olle Tog dud , und Sonntog gibt eh 3 Tassn Chlor .









Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Gratuliere, das hast Du gut gemacht. Schaut tadellos aus. Was hast dafür gelöhnt?

----------


## rampo

> Gratuliere, das hast Du gut gemacht. Schaut tadellos aus. Was hast dafür gelöhnt?


4500 Bahts .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Das ist eine leistbare Anschaffung und hält einige Zeit.

----------


## rampo

Man bringt den Mistberg , nicht weg .

Man kommt gerade mal ., mit dem Taeglichen Mist Lieferungen zurecht .

So hats noch vor 2  Jahren ausgeschaut .



Gestern  so ,  Erde  drueber  und man sieht  nicht  mehr viel.









Bei der 2 Verbrenungsanlage , die man bauen will .

Stockts   500 Rai  braucht   oder  will  man ,  der Preis dafuer hats aber in sich .

450  Mille   Bahts ,  wollen die verkaeufer .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Nach  Langer  Pause , wieder die Fahne hissen  SCHULBEGINN bei uns  .







Die  Farm  Kinder sind wieder froh ,  weniger hakln .

Die  Farmer nicht so , essen nur fuers  hakln .

Naechste Woche  grosse Impfung in der  Schule .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die  1 Impfung  haben die Jungs und Maedls , der Schule hinter sich .














Die 2 Folgt


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hab Heute meine  Aufenthaltsgenaemigung 

gemacht . Bin um 2 Monate  spaeter dran ,    da ich bei der letzten 14 Monate bekam. Grund warum 14 Monate war die Seuche 
.
Ging  wieder ohne Probleme und sehr schnell , war der Einzige  Falang .

Die Nette  Dame sagte noch , die Naechste   Aufenthaltsgenaemigung .

Kannst du dan naechstes  Jahr zu Fuss , machen .

Die Immi ist dan bei uns im , DORF .

Fg,

----------


## rampo

Es wid wieder , die Fahne hoch gezogen in der Schule .

Fuer den Chef , zum Letzten mal .

8 Jahre sind genug , es gibt fuer im  neue Aufgaben .

----------


## rampo

Er wurde mit Erungen , verabschiedet .

Im Kleinen greis  gabs ein Abschieds  essen .













Die Maske hat auch einen Vorteil , man kann die Zaehne mal zuhause vergessen .

Man kan halt dan nur Suppe essen .

Fg .

----------


## rampo

Das Warten auf dem neuen , Chef  der Schule .

Ist wie immer eine eigene  , Protzetur .
















Der Neue .


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Du hastves voll erkannt Rampo. "Protze-tour" beschreibt es genau. Noch sehr jung der Neue.

----------


## rampo

> Du hastves voll erkannt Rampo. "Protze-tour" beschreibt es genau. Noch sehr jung der Neue.


32  Jahre , es muss halt alles seinen Ablauf   haben .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Duerft was fixes werden ,  dem Sohn  seine FLAME .

Wird auch  zeit , im Dezember  wird er 23 Jahre .



Buddha sei dank  , Weiblich .

Heutzutage  muss man mit allem ,rechnen .

Brotwischtl worn guat , ober holt aus .

Fuer die naechsten 2  Monat  , wieder vorhanden .







Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Da kann ich nur mit...

Schöne Augengrauslicher Senf

antworten!   :: 

Servas oides Hackl

----------


## rampo

> Da kann ich nur mit...
> 
> Schöne Augengrauslicher Senf
> 
> antworten!  
> 
> Servas oides Hackl


Das Leben in der  Pampas , kann schon grauslich sein .

Sewras du Jungling DU.

----------


## wein4tler

Mit 23 Jahren muss er aber noch nicht unter die Haube. Da hat er noch ein bisserl Zeit. Tua eam net hetzn!

----------


## TeigerWutz

> .... Tua eam net hetzn!

----------


## rampo

> Mit 23 Jahren muss er aber noch nicht unter die Haube. Da hat er noch ein bisserl Zeit. Tua eam net hetzn!


Von  Heirat war noch nicht die Rede .

Vieleicht kummts  , oder a net .

Positiv  sie   arbeitet in der gleichen Firma ,  in der Buchhaltung .

Olso sie  Haklt  :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Regenzeit vorbei  , der Preis fuers  Kg  Kii  ist halbwegs bei uns  28  bis 30 Bahts  es wird geritzt bei uns .






















In 5 Jahren  gibts dan , Gummi Holz .


Dan sind die Baeume ,  24 Jahre Alt .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Bist Du sozusagen zum Nachtarbeiter geworden. Zu welcher Uhrzeit ritzt Du die Bäume? Wieviele Bäume hast Du?

----------


## rampo

> Bist Du sozusagen zum Nachtarbeiter geworden. Zu welcher Uhrzeit ritzt Du die Bäume? Wieviele Bäume hast Du?


Bin nur fuer  Kurzarbeit  , zustaendig .

30 Minuten  arbeiten sind fuer mich genug . :: 

Das Ritzen macht ein Ehepaar  , aus dem Dorf .

Vor 18 Jahren  warens 2500  Baeumchen  , die wir setzten  30 Rai  .

Laut  dem  Ritzern   sind noch an die  2400  vorhanden .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Ist wohl eine Liebhaberei, denn viel Geld bringen diese 2.400 Bäume nicht. Wenn man den Dünger und die Arbeitszeit rechnet, bleibt unterm
Strich nicht viel.

----------


## rampo

Vor  Einigen  Wochen  hat er schon
2 Charolle geholt , der  Rindviecher 
aufkaeufer .
Gestern war er wieder da , diesmal  3 Holstein  und 2 Charolle.
2  Auto  da es ja  nach Kg  geht .
Bin sehr  zufrieden , mit dem Kg  Preis .
Da gibts keine Stunde  deppate , der Kopf zu gross der Arsch zu 
klein .
Und immer gleich vorauszahlung , wauna  daun   net kummt 
bin i net traurig.
Er Kauft alle ,  wens so weit ist .
Dauert aber 2 Monate fuer die Naechsten .








Zu Essen  , gabs Pilz  Gulasch .


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Die Rindviecher sind ja auch sehrgut gemästet und in einem super Zustand. Die nimmt jeder Viehhändler gerne.

----------


## rampo

Laut den waenigen  Reis  Bauern bei uns , duerfte  dieses Jahr ein sehr  Ertrag reiches Jahr werden .
Schaut auch gut aus  .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Eltern  spraech  Tag , in der  Schule .

Es  gibt  Naechstes Jahr , keine Groesseren  Ausfluege fuer die Kinder .

Nur in der Umgebung .










Blick in den  Rueckspiegel .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Vor einigen Tagen in der Frueh , beim 3 Kaffee .








Wolte noch ein Pass  ,Foto  von  der Strahlennatter machen .
Da zeigte sie mir wie schnell sie ist .

Da mir da durch , das Mittag  essen , abhanden kam .

Gabs  Fleischlaberl  , vom  Hendl.

Der eine will es so, der andere so.
Wird Zeit das es Kalt wird , die Reserven  SAUERKRAUT UND  G,SOECHTS  gehen dem ende zu .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gestern  gabs fuer mich die Erste Seuchen ,  

Impfung , ging sehr schnell .

Mit 2 Rauchstops , 1,5  Stunden.

Man kennt ja die Meisten  Leute beim Namen , war ja fast vor der 

Haustuer.

Der 1 Stich war  Astrazeneca , der 2  am 27  wird Pfitzer .

Verlang wurde Pass , und  Gelbes  Hausbuch .


Man soll  ja vorbereitet sein vor  , ueberraschenden  Winter Besucher.

Wie sogt des Sprichwort .  HUEFTS NET , SCHOTS NET .


 Zu Essen gabs Hendl Schnitzl ,  Hendl is jo do nu des Bueligste  FLEISCH  in der  Pampas :]




Fg.

----------


## rampo

Es ist wieder an der Zeit ,  Kolt wirds. Ab in die  Eisbox  , in 

15 Tagen gemas  au RAEUCHERN .


Fleisch wie immer  , optimal  durchzogen wenig Fett .






Fg.

----------


## rampo

Blaukraut  mit den  Krauthobel , eine Freude .

Geht  fix und sehr fein das  Kraut .






30 Minuten Geduenstett

Ab in die Tiefkuehtruhe

Gleich  ein Test , ob Blaukraut in Ordnung ist .
Mit einer Kleinen Geselchten  und   Gekochten Sauhaxn.






Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Interessanter Blaukraut-Test, dem kann ich viel abgewinnen. Rampo, Du bist der Beste!  ::

----------


## rampo

> Interessanter Blaukraut-Test, dem kann ich viel abgewinnen. Rampo, Du bist der Beste!


Danke  fuer die Blumen  , nur in Thailand  gibts 100 000 Falangs  .

Die noch BESSER  sind . :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Sehr  Wichtig fuer mich   SAUERKRAUT  .












Jede Schicht  fest gestossen , man kann es auch mit den Haxn machen.
Da ich 3 Tage  schon die Fuesse  nicht gewaschen habe ,  nahm ich den VORSCHLAG Hammer .

Einen  Kuebel  Wasser  drauf ,  solte  es  Warm werden .
Gibts sat Wasser Eiswuerfel .


In 4  bis 6 Wochen , weis ich dan mehr .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Zu Essen , gabs Surschnitzel .

Mit an g,scheidn  , ERDARFEL  Solot .








Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Aber das mit den Füssen gestampfte Sauerkraut gibt erst das richtige Gschmackerl. hahaha.

----------


## rampo

Unser Lieblings  Strassenkueche , ist 

eingedeckt  mit Reis .

So 2-3 mal in der Woche , kommt auch der Falang und 

kurbelt die Wirtschaft im Dorf an.










Manchmal isst  man  , vor Ort .

Oder  man geht mitn  Plastiksackerl essen ,  Hoam .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Wie sagt man , i hob wos im Rohr .

In Jungen  Jahren ,  sogt ma des a zu den Mentscha :]

Surbauchfleich , aber nur zum Kalt essen  JAUSN .














Da  bei wor du G,spritzter , a schimpfwort   bei uns .


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

So a knuspriges Surbratl hat schon was. Mei liaber Freind, Dir gehts scho guat! Weida so.

----------


## rampo

Auf gehts a poor taunzn schau , dass 1 mal  im Rauch .  Bin zufrieden  , die Temperatur bei Nacht paast  auch .








Ganz  Wichtig fuer  mich  ,  man weis was los ist .
Und man schreibt die Wichtigsten Termine  , drauf .
Bei mir  Jaenner  90 Tag und  Mail  an die  PVA  Lebenbestaetigung .




Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Für die PVA, muss Du da eine Bestätigung von der österreichischen Botschaft mitsenden? Oder wie erfolgt Deine Lebensbestätigung.

----------


## rampo

> Für die PVA, muss Du da eine Bestätigung von der österreichischen Botschaft mitsenden? Oder wie erfolgt Deine Lebensbestätigung.


Mach es schon das  ,das 10 Jahr  mit der Dorfvorsteherinn.

Holt sich die Bescheiniung in der Frueh , bei einen Kaffee.

Und bringt im am Abend zurueck , da ibtss a Bier .

Mach ein Foto und send es per  Mail an die PVA .

Ja  es geht auch mit der Botschaft , ist halt ein wenig umstaendlicher .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Das gefällt mir, dass Du kein Umstandmeier bist und es einfach machst. Wird diese Lebensbestätigung in englischer Sprache ausgeführt oder in thailändischer Sprache?

----------


## rampo

> Das gefällt mir, dass Du kein Umstandmeier bist und es einfach machst. Wird diese Lebensbestätigung in englischer Sprache ausgeführt oder in thailändischer Sprache?


Oesterreichisch  wird sie ausgefuehrt .:ja

Auf der Bescheinigung , ist nur mehr von mir die Adresse  und die Nr vom Pass einzutragen .

Das  wird  von der  Ampoer  , abgestempelt und Unterschrift  fertig .

Auch der  Pensionsnachweis fuer  die Verlaengerung , geht per Post mit  der Botschaft  gut .

Die wird  in Englisch ausgestelt  .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Dir für diese Informationen.

----------


## rampo

Die Jungs von unserer Schule  waren  sehr erfolgreich , beim Wetbewerb selbst gebauter  Roboter .

----------


## rampo

Zu  Essen gabs auch .
Es gab mal wieder Ripperl , 12 Stunden in der partz .  Dan am Holz  Griller .  Die Battrie reiche nicht fuers Toella vom Knipser .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Es  ist vollbracht , das Wetter  hat gehalt mit den Graden bei Nacht .












Ab in  die Tiefkuehtruhe , 1 Stueck  bleibt im Kuehlschrank 2 Wochen .
Dan ist es so richtig zum Jausnen , Hart a bisserl.

Gleich noch eingedeckt , mit an G,scheidn Brot .
Des  is wichtig   fuer a gute Jausn.




2 Wochen sols  noch halbwegs , mit den Temparaturen  passen .

Wegen dem Sauerkraut , und dan kanns  geich wieder Heiss werden .

Fast 2  Monate nix geplanscht der Bauer .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Hast dem Supermarkt des ganze Brot wegkauft? Oder machst des a selber?

----------


## rampo

> Hast dem Supermarkt des ganze Brot wegkauft? Oder machst des a selber?


Big C  hat noch genug .

Man  muss sich halt eindecken  , jedes Monat eine neue Seuche .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Vorgestern mal was fuer die Weihnachts , Geschenke gemacht . Von der Pense gehts es  sich nicht aus . :]

6 Stueck 3 Charolle 3 Holstein , wie immer gabs kein zanken um den Preis .

5 Stueck hab ich noch , aber erst in 2 Monaten .

Hoffe der Kg Preis haelt bis dahin .










Meine 5 Letzten , in 2 Monate  sind  sie bereit .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Heute den 2 Stich  im Dorf  , Pfitzer .










Die Jause und Bier hat geschmeckt  , keine nebenwirkungen .


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Manche der Bewohner tragen immer noch den Mundnasenschutz und keine FFP2-Maske. Gibt es da in Thailand keine Vorschriften?

----------


## rampo

> Manche der Bewohner tragen immer noch den Mundnasenschutz und keine FFP2-Maske. Gibt es da in Thailand keine Vorschriften?



So genau schau ich nicht , wird auch nicht kontroliert bei uns .

Wichtig ma traegt  Maske .

Wi sogt des Sprichwort  , wer so genau schaut der stuet  :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Olds  Johr  essen .  

Kuemmel Braten  , muss ja das Sauerkraut

Testen .  Geht auch mit Blaukraut .

War ein Scheiss Jahr  , aber nicht wegen der 19 Seuche .

Hoffe das Neue wird  besser .











Fg.

----------


## rampo

Sauerkraut   ist auch fertig  , und noch dazu man kann es essen . Noch Bratwuerstel machen , dan bin ich eingedeckt  .
Fuer das Neue Jahr .







Ab in die Truhe . 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Regenzeit  vorbei , an einigen Stellen gibts Rauch  im Dorf Holzkohle  wird gemacht .










Auf die Schnelle , kleiner  hunger .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

A biserl rumgschaut ,   war  waechst  so .

Mit Zuckerrohr  ist in der Umgebung bei uns schluss , Cassawa  Majok  Man sab Falang  das gibts zur zeit. 

Wird ja auch gebraucht bei den vielen  , Rindviecher  Milch   Farmen .




Bai  Toj   Gemuesse oder Gewuerz , waechst sehr gut beim Nachbarn .





Essen das war wieder  mal , Faellig . 
Ist aber nicht der Fall , fuern Falang   i mogs  .






Fg.

----------


## rampo

Zur Zeit soll es wieder  Geister im Dorf geben , seit 2 Jahren  gabs keine Party  zur Geisteraustreibung mehr 

bei uns .

Auch dieses Jahr gibts eine Absage fuer eine Party , vom vom Dorf Haeuptling .

Der Platz wo  das Fest   immer satt fand .

Nach der Party gabs immer Kieselsteine  , die man aufs Hausdach schmeissen solte um die Geister fern  zuhalten .

















Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Geister gibt es immer wieder im Dorf. Ihre Anzahl ist groß, aber nicht alle sind für die Bewohner bedrohlich, sondern auch Schutzgeister.
Es gibt Familien im Dorf, die an den alten animistischen Ritualen festhalten und einen Laien-Brahmanen (Schamanen, Moo Pii) oder den geschulten Dorfältesten dazu einladen, wenn sie die Hilfe der Spirits brauchen. 
Alle diese Laien-Spezialisten stehen in der Tradition des Konzeptes einer "Schutzmacht", welches die Isaan-Lao mit dem Begriff „khong haksa“ (schützende Entität) bezeichnen. 
Diese schützenden Mächte kontrollieren die Kräfte der "jenseitigen Welt der Geister" oder machen sie unwirksam und leisten so einen Beitrag zum Leben in dieser Welt. Die Dorfältesten sind Ritualspezialisten an der Grenze zwischen einer Welt der Religion und den indigenen Glaubensvorstellungen. Deshalb bezeichnen die Anhänger des Animismus, den Schutzgeist des Dorfes (der die Naturgeister der jenseitigen Welt im Zaum hält), auf dörflicher Ebene als ihre "Schützende Macht“. Der Mo Pii oder Phram, oder Schamane wie wir sagen, oder wie immer man die Person nennt, ist der Vermittler zwischen diesen Welten.
Meine Frau erzählte mir, dass es in der Vergangenheit schon immer die „phii thiaowada“, die Schutzgeister gab, die bestimmte Verwandtschaftsgruppen beschützten aber auch bestraften - sowie auch die „phii sia“, die Geister der verstorbenen Eltern oder Ahnen, mit derselben Funktion auf der Ebene des Haushalts. Diese wurden in derselben Weise mit Ritualen, entsprechend ihrer hierarchischen Stellung behandelt wie der Schutzgeist des Dorfes.
Diese Art von Schamanen oder Geisterdoktoren, verhindern Unheil an den Dorfbewohnern durch ihre Verehrung dieser bestimmten Geister (wodurch diese sich in Schutzgeister verwandeln) und durch deren Beschwichtigung mit Opfergaben.

----------


## Erwin

Der Ehemann der ältesten Schwester meiner Frau ist Ende voriger Woche an covid-19 (Omikron-Variante) 74jährig verstorben. Morgen wird seine Leiche in Bangkok verbrannt. Die Geschwister meiner Frau und alle Verwandten, soweit in Thailand lebend, kommen hin. Meine Frau kann leider nicht teilnehmen, sie ist noch in diesem Sandbox-Program in Phuket bis Samstag. 

Erwin

----------


## rampo

Meine   Geister  , Geistern mir nur durch den Schaedl .

Auf was hab ich Heishunger , mal   das mal das .

Der Letzte  sagte  , Schalzbrot mit Zwiebel und Krammeln .






Mein Duft oder Wunderbaum ,im Auto   :: 


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Jetzt wo das Schweinefleisch sehr gefragt ist, solltest Du mehr Schweinderl halten.

----------


## rampo

> Jetzt wo das Schweinefleisch sehr gefragt ist, solltest Du mehr Schweinderl halten.


Ich kenne das mit den Schweinderl , du mir aber das   sicher nicht mehr an .

Nur fuer uns , fertig .

Kann und will auch nimmer , viel  mit  Viecher machen .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mit dem Altwerden , werden auch die Geschaenke danach .

Schwalben  Nester Scheisse , hab ich noch nie gekostet .

Bis jetzt .





Essen gabs , Fleisch vom Wasserbueffel  seinen  Haxen .



Fg.

----------


## Mr Mo

@rampo
Scho lang nix mehr ghört von dir. Hoffe dir gehts guat!

----------


## rampo

> @rampo
> Scho lang nix mehr ghört von dir. Hoffe dir gehts guat!


Danke der Nachfrage ,  es geht mir wie es halt bei  Alten Maenner  ist  halbwegs  GUT .

Bin aber zur Zeit ,  am ausetzen bei Forums .

Danke nochmals .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hab  ein paar Neue  Untermieter , gehoeren aber nicht mir .

Bin nur der  Aufpasser , zur  Zeit .









Fg.

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## Mr Mo

Servus Rampo! Schön das du uns erhalten geblieben bist!

----------


## rampo

Ein Neuer  Waechter  ,vor der Haustuer .

Strahlennatter  nicht  giftig  , hat also  ueberlebt .









Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Interessante Fotos. Diese Schlange habe ich auch 2-3mal gesehen, konnte sie aber nie fotografieren. Ich lese, dass die Schlange sich totstellen kann, wozu sie sich auf den Rücken legt, aus dem offenen Maul hängt dann die Zunge heraus. So verharrt sie eine Zeitlang bewegungslos. Im Thai heißt die Schlange *งูทางมะพร้าว**ลายชีด* (ngu thang maphrao lai kiet)

Erwin

----------


## rampo

Manchmal  sitzen sie am Fenster , und klopfen an .









Schmuckbaumnatter , nicht giftig .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die  Wanne ist voll , schoen  langsam geht mir der  Taegliche Regen .

Am  Hintern  O.......









Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Gibt es jetzt täglich Fisch, frisch auf den Tisch?

----------


## rampo

Einmal die  Woche , muss aber nicht der  Freitag sein .







Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mal  wieder  auswerts  essen ,  mit  Sohn und seiner Freundinn komm ich doch sehr viel rum .

In Khon -Gaen .

Die Anlage sehr schoen , das Essen  auch sehr gut  .

Der Preis  fuers essen war auch in Ordnung , nicht ganz 1000 Baht fuer  3 Personen .

Liegt an der Umfahrung  ,von Khon -Kaen  auf der hoehe vom Flughafen .

So alle  Samstag  Abend  , gehts meisten auswerts essen .

Einmal da  , einmal dort .































Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Sieht sehr einladend aus, mit den kleinen Häuschen am Teich.
Es heisst แจ่ม Cafe&Eatery und liegt Nahe der Umfahrungsstrasse 230, vor der Kreuzung mit der Maliwan Road, wenn man von
Richtung Udon Thani kommt.






Leider keine genaue Strassenangabe gefunden, also wieder einmal "phraman".
Wenn wir im November wieder in Khon Kaen vor Ort sind, dann werden wir dem Restaurant einen Besuch abstatten.

----------


## rampo

Gestern meine Aufentshaltsgenaemigug , wieder fuer 1 Jahr  verlaengert .

Hab mir gleich einen Neuen Griller , zugelegt .







Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Ist alles problemlos beim Immigration-Office abgelaufen? Waren viele Leute vor Ort?
Muss ja auch bald dorthin, wenn wir am 4. November landen und die 24 Stunden-Meldung machen.
Herzliche Grüße,
Wein4tler

----------


## rampo

> Ist alles problemlos beim Immigration-Office abgelaufen? Waren viele Leute vor Ort?
> Muss ja auch bald dorthin, wenn wir am 4. November landen und die 24 Stunden-Meldung machen.
> Herzliche Grüße,
> Wein4tler


Wie immer  keine  probleme ,  da ich aber auf das  Renten und rest  Bankguthaben wechseln musste .

Keine  15 Minuten keine  Wartezeit   waren ca  8 Falangs  in der Immi .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Steak  war gut im Kosa , 2 cm  dicker wuerde ich sagen .

Sehr gut .

In den 3 Stunden beim essen , habe ich sehr viele Falangs gesehen .

Nicht mal auf der Immi hab ich so viele gesehen .







Der Sohn hat im Unikrankenhaus , angesuchen ob ich meine Tapleten  fuer die Haxn nicht alle 3 Monate bekomme .

Sonder  fuer  6  Monate , mag nicht alle 3 Monate ins Kh und der Halbe Tag ist beim Teufel.

Wen moeglich per  Post .

Na schau mer mal .

Fg.

----------


## Enrico

Sieht sehr gut aus, nun hab ich auch Bock drauf  ::

----------


## rampo

Muss ja nicht  immer  Fleisch sein ,  aber halt meistens schon  :: 

Gemuess  Laberln  , die  Freundinn vom   Sohn  kocht  aber sehr gut  Thai oder Isann.

Die Laberl sind  vom  Falang .











Fg.

----------


## rampo

Der  Laufsteg war mal wieder  , zum erneuern .

Der Griller war auch zum  testen , zur Zeit in der Umgebung keine Holzkohle zum bekommen .

Aber ist ja meisten so in der Regenzeit .















Fg.

----------


## rampo

So  der  leidige  Krankenhaus  besuch alle  3  Monat , um zu meine  Pulverl zu kommen 

hat sich auch erledigt .

Bekomme  sie jetzt fuer 6  Monate  , mit der Post .

Hab  beim  Ansuchen  zum Sohn gesagt , sag ihnen der Falang hat Angst vor der 19 Seuche und es hat auch geklappt .

Haette auch die Warheit  sagen koennen , 4 Stunden  Wartezeit geht ma am Hinterteil .

Nur das wehr , sicher net ehnegaunga .

100 Baht   fuer die Post .





Koks gibt auch wieder  , vor 2  Jahren 120  Bahts  der  Sack.

Jetzt 200  Baht  ,der Sack .




Die  Schwester von der  Freundinn vom Sohn , hatte  vor 3 Tagen  eine  Aufnahme Pruefung  in Udon Thani  fuer Sued Korea .

Da Norden von Korea , kann sie halt   gebrauchen .

Hat auch schon die Zusage , es geht dan ab  in die Landwirtschaft von  Korea zum  Hakln .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Welches Fach betrifft die Aufnahmeprüfung für Südkorea. Beherrschung der englischen Sprache oder Koreanisch?

----------


## rampo

> Welches Fach betrifft die Aufnahmeprüfung für Südkorea. Beherrschung der englischen Sprache oder Koreanisch?


Das  Fach  Landwirtschaft  . 

Das Laeuft  so ab wie bei den Jungs die in Japan waren .

Nix Englisch oder Koreanisch ,  aber nach einigen   arbeiten  Monaten klapps auch dan mit Koreanisch .

Bei den Akatasch ,die  in den 70 Jahren  nach Oestereich kammen .

Hats auch ohne  Englisch oder Oesterreichisch geklappt ,  ok  Radl fohrn muessn sie auch nicht lernen in  Korea . :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Einmal  zum Wochenende ist Grosswaschtag , fleissiges  Maedchen die Freundinn vom Sohn .






Auch  Kochen kann sie .












Sollte sie Schwiegertochter werden , kann ich dem Sohn nur dazu   Glueck wuenschen . :: 

Mir natuerlich auch .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Gratuliere Dir und Deinem Sohn, wirklich feine Küche.

----------


## rampo

Big C  war Heute .

Brot geht zu ende , und das Auto gehoert wie alle Monat .

Einer Generalwaesche , innen und ausen .


Die Autowaesche ist im Big C , dauert so um die 2 Stunden .

Da geht   sich  Einkaufen und essen , aus .

Supper Brot  fuer   den Isan  , gibs nix zum mekan .

















Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Die Generalwäsche im Big C ist schwer in Ordnung, haben wir auch letzte Woche gemacht. Da hat man dann Zeit für den Einkauf und auch für ein Eis bei Swensens. Brot habe ich mir auch eine Wecken gegönnt und die Makrelen waren im Sonderangebot. Du hast ja selber genug Fische in Deinem Teich.

----------


## rampo

Sie waren 3 Tage in der Samenbank , jetzt wieder bei mir .

Regenzeit vorbei da klappts auch meistens , bei den Wasserbueffel mit  Befruchtung .











Hatte mal wieder Hunger auf , Frittaten Suppe  so das der Loeffel drinnen stecken bleibt . :: 







Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Und wo ist der Frittat?

----------


## rampo

> Und wo ist der Frittat?


Deutschland: In der schwäbischen und badischen Küche wird das Gericht als Flädle- oder Flädlessuppe, in anderen Teilen Deutschlands als Eierkuchensuppe, abgeleitet von der regionalen Bezeichnung für Eierkuchen, bezeichnet.

Wias  im  Wein4tl  hassn , wase net .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo kennst den Witz nicht mit dem Frittat. Ein Mann isst in einem Gasthaus eine Frittatensuppe und als Zugabe war eine Küchenschabe drinnen, weil der Koch das Mehl nicht gesiebt hatte, wie es Vorschrift ist.
Als der Gast das nächste Mal wieder dort eine Frittatsuppe aß und die Küchenschabe fehlte, fragte er:" Wo ist der Frittat?"
Alles klar und aufgeklärt?

----------


## rampo

Ich  glaube den Witz schon  gehoert , aber auf den hab ich nicht gedacht .

Aun ollas kaun ma net  denkn , wichtig is nur  aun jeden 1 aund de Pense zu denkn .

A  biserl  Fett gegessen  zum Wochenende auswerts .

Drum  nur Wurschsalat .





Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
A Wurschtsalot, a Wurschtsalot, 
des is a Salot wos Wurscht drin hod.
Weu waunn er ka Wurscht drin hod,
...daunn warad a ka Wurschtsalot!   



PS: Da Stochldroht is a Droht wos Stochln hod!

LG TW

----------


## rampo

> .
> A Wurschtsalot, a Wurschtsalot, 
> des is a Salot wos Wurscht drin hod.
> Weu waunn er ka Wurscht drin hod,
> ...daunn warad a ka Wurschtsalot!   
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Da Stochldroht is a Droht wos Stochln hod!
> ...


Und wauna kanne Stochln hot , isa ka  Stochldroht .

Franzl hot de die Musse Kuesst ,irgend wehr muss de jo . :: 






Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, Deine Pension ist angeblich bis 2070 gesichert. Wia alt bist dann?

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Rampo, Deine Pension ist angeblich bis 2070 gesichert. Wia alt bist dann?


hundertneunzehne  

...oder? 

LGTW

----------


## rampo

> Rampo, Deine Pension ist angeblich bis 2070 gesichert. Wia alt bist dann?


Bis    2070  nau des wird , knopp  fuer mie . :: 
Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ja  Vatertag war auch  , in der Schule bei uns  war wieder  nach der Seuche gosses Fest zu Ehren .

















Hab  auch ein Vatertags  Geschaenk bekommen  von meinen , Jungen .

Was zum Spielen .   Armbrust  so das ich noch halbwegs ins Ziel  treffe .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Wozu sind die roten Stöcke bei den Mädels? Verhauen sie damit die gleichaltrigen Burschen?

----------


## rampo

Mein Vatertags   Geschaenk , von  meinem  Sohn und Freundinn .






Schoen langsam komme ich den Schwarzen  Punkt immer naeher . :: 

Zu Essen gabs  Suhr  Schweinz  Haxn , gekocht .






Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Ich nehme an, die Armbrust ist wie in Österreich ohne Waffenbesitzkarte erlaubt. In Österreich darf mit der Armbrust ganz grundsätzlich überall dort geschossen werden wo es zu keinerlei Gefährdung von Menschen, Tieren oder fremdem Eigentum kommen kann.
Die besten Armbrustschützen können auf 80 Meter Distanz sehr genau mit ihrem Sportgerät treffen. Als Anfänger sind 30 bis 35 Meter bereits eine große Herausforderung. 
Im Prinzip sind eigentlich die meisten Armbrüste theoretisch zur Jagd geeignet. Jedoch ist die Armbrustjagd genau wie die Bogenjagd in Österreich verboten. Dies gilt unabhängig von Jagdscheinen oder anderen Berechtigungen, da die Armbrust nicht als Waidgerecht gilt.
Angeblich gibt es Sondergenehmigungen.

----------


## rampo

Ja  Waffenschein  wird keiner   verlangt .

Der Sohn haette aber einen , aber nur fuer die Farm .


In der Naehe vom Wilhelm  Tell , aber nur in der naehe . Polster im Schieskarton , da  ich auch mit Kugeln schiessen  kann . Und sie wieder verwerten will , Sparsam halt .



Kleine Staerkung .




Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Selbstgebasteltes Teilmantelgeschoss [Dum-Dum] aus dem Hause _Hackl_



LG TW  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Da kommt das militärische Talent des Herrn TW zum Vorschein. Vielleicht könntest Du dieses Teilmantelgeschoß Herrn Putin vorschlagen.
Die Ukrainer würden sich darüber mehr freuen als über die persischen Drohnen.

----------


## rampo

> .
> 
> Selbstgebasteltes Teilmantelgeschoss [Dum-Dum] aus dem Hause _Hackl_
> 
> 
> 
> LG TW



Mit sowas  kann Mann , schon den Bauch ruhig  stellen .




Serwas Juengling .

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Mit sowas  kann Mann , schon den Bauch ruhig  stellen .
> Serwas Juengling .


Ich nehme die Clips vor dem Verzehr immer weg!  ::  



Servas oida Bau'  ::  TW

----------


## rampo

> Ist wohl eine Liebhaberei, denn viel Geld bringen diese 2.400 Bäume nicht. Wenn man den Dünger und die Arbeitszeit rechnet, bleibt unterm
> Strich nicht viel.



Hat aber mit  Liebhaberei nix am Hut ,  alle 10 Tage kommt der  Ritzer  mit 6ooo Baht fuer den Sohn .

Er selbst hat das gleiche ,  18 000  Baht im Monat da  muss der Ritzer schon einen guten Posten haben .

Bei selber Ritzen wuerde ich mir ,sicher keine gedanken machen .

So schlecht ist es mit Kautschuk nicht .

Mal wieder auswerts gekocht  ,  ein groesserer  Tisch wehre von Vorteil  :: 







Fg.

----------


## rampo

War mal wieder im Kautschukwald ,fischn .
Aber halt nicht erfolgreich , naechstes Jahr werde ich Setzlinge 
rein geben .
Hab ja auch einen Aufpasser jetzt , der  Ritzer .
Regenzeit vorbei da ist der Ertag gleich hoeer , der Preis fuers Kg 
nicht besonders 22 Baht fuers Kg Kii .
Aber muss sagen  bei 30 Rai kann man schon halbwegs davon 
Leben , wen man selber ritzt  so um die 34-36  Tausen Baht gibt 
im Monat .
Der Sohn freud sich  als Kautschuk Besitzer ,  auf die 50 % alle Monat .
In der  Bluetezeit vom  Kautschuk so um Jaenner , gibt dan halt kein 
Ritzen so ca 1 Monat ..





















Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die  Erste  Party  , hinter mir .
In der Firma vom Sohn und Freundinn .
Mich hat die Firma mehr intressiert, Stromerzeugung , mit  Holz .
Ist schon was Groesseres  360 Arbeiter , gearbeitet wird rund um 
die  Uhr .
Was mich sehr Ueberrascht hat , sehr viele Jugendliche so um die 
20 -25  Jahren arbeiten hier .
Bezahlung ist auch halbwegs gut .
Direkte  Besichtigung wehre nur mit Sicherheits Ausruestung 
Moeglich gewessen , war ja in Party lok .















Gibt noch 3 Kleinere  Anlagen  , wo der Sohn  auch zustaendig ist bei Problemen .   Udon Thani   Roet  Kalasin .

Hatte  nicht vermuttet , das auch Km  Geld bezahlt wird   90 Satang  fuern Km .

Die Anlage bestaeht  ,seit 8  Jahren und  gehoert zur ACE  Gruppe .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mal wieder  Sport Tag  in der Schule , besser gesagt  Bewegungs Tag . :: 



























Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Bist Du dort der Sportlehrer?

----------


## rampo

> Bist Du dort der Sportlehrer?


Nau des  foelat nu , bin froh noch halbwegs  gerade  gehen kann . :: 

Bin schon muede  ,vom zuschauen . :: 


























Fg.

----------

